# TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 3RD ANNUAL ∙



## TRAFFIC-LAC

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING OUR 3RD ANNUAL SHOW IN DOWNTOWN UPLAND, NOVEMBER 9TH. LOTS OF TROPHIES AND RAFFLES, CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. MUSIC AND ENTERTANMENT *</span>


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## LOUSCPE




----------



## LOUSCPE

HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

TTT! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

:biggrin: THANKS TRAFFIC CC FOR INVITING ME OUT TO DO YOUR SHOW, AND THANKS FOR THE CHEESE BURGER AT THE OHANA CRUISE NIGHT IN CHINO


----------



## sixfourjoe

Trucha Car Club will be there again.....


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO

AWW SHIT HERE WE GO TTT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Jun 9 2008, 07:47 AM~10828804-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: THANKS TRAFFIC CC FOR INVITING ME OUT TO DO YOUR SHOW, AND THANKS FOR THE CHEESE BURGER AT THE OHANA CRUISE NIGHT IN CHINO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 10:30 AM~10829862
> *Trucha Car Club will be there again.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dmacraider_@Jun 9 2008, 08:47 PM~10834459
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Jun 9 2008, 08:47 PM~10834459
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 8 2008, 10:34 PM~10827456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

You know that big GTG will be there again this year....
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

:0


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

PRIDE CC will be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Jun 10 2008, 09:34 AM~10837584-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know that big GTG will be there again this year....
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRIDE So Cal_@Jun 10 2008, 09:51 AM~10837664
> *PRIDE CC will be there for sure :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84

you guys know TRADITION will be there it's 2 blocks from my house!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jun 10 2008, 09:07 PM~10842701
> *you guys know TRADITION will be there it's 2 blocks from my house!! :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRSLOLO65

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JRSLOLO65_@Jun 10 2008, 11:14 PM~10843789
> *  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## G2G_Al

TTT


----------



## JRSLOLO65

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO

TTT!


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala

Angel we be there. :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THER FOR SURE ANYTHING FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

WHATS UP MEMO


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by 69 impala+Jun 13 2008, 09:12 AM~10862335-->
> 
> 
> 
> Angel we be there. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROLLIN SOLO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pauls [email protected] 13 2008, 12:48 PM~10863826
> *CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THER FOR SURE ANYTHING FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC C.C.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pauls 1967_@Jun 13 2008, 12:50 PM~10863840
> *WHATS UP MEMO
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST KICKIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 13 2008, 12:48 PM~10863826
> *CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THER FOR SURE ANYTHING FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC C.C.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC

We will be there...can't wait this is one of the better shows to attend its only going to be bigger this year. It seems like its doubled in size every year! :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jun 13 2008, 10:56 PM~10867492
> *We will be there...can't wait this is one of the better shows to attend its only going to be bigger this year. It seems like its doubled in size every year! :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala

Hey Memo is there going to be a under construction this time. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jun 13 2008, 10:56 PM~10867492
> *We will be there...can't wait this is one of the better shows to attend its only going to be bigger this year. It seems like its doubled in size every year! :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO




----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC

Can't WAIT!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT!*</span>


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BiG GiO

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 8 2008, 10:28 PM~10827403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i always hated when people would ask (is this the lakers car) and i would always respose FUCK NO I hate the lakers and now its no longer mine so no choice but it will always be a latinlife car no matter what u







nless you change it up.


----------



## BiG GiO

:0


----------



## JROCK

:uh: :0


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## LOUSCPE

IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A LAKER FAN HERE. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 23 2008, 07:18 PM~10935996
> *IT LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A LAKER FAN HERE. :0  :0  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC




----------



## LOUSCPE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

4 Pages and nNo Flyer yet..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

_*TTT!*_


----------



## LOUSCPE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO




----------



## bigrayman




----------



## bigrayman




----------



## 81cutty'elite'

:nicoderm: 

there sure is alot of Smiley's bein used in this topic.....

lol


----------



## LOUSCPE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

GETTING MARRIED OR DIVORCED? CALL THE CHOLO DJ (323)346-7962


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 3 2008, 10:01 PM~11010060
> *GETTING MARRIED OR DIVORCED? CALL THE CHOLO DJ (323)346-7962
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

im there!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

BRING YOUR HOMIE JACK DANIELS


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Jul 5 2008, 09:48 AM~11016945-->
> 
> 
> 
> im there!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djmikethecholodj_@Jul 5 2008, 10:35 AM~11017138
> *BRING YOUR HOMIE JACK DANIELS
> *


 :0


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION

TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE N DA HOUSE  :biggrin: :machinegun: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 9 2008, 01:54 PM~11047457
> *TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE N DA HOUSE    :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dockman

*getting back to the lakers car ?????????????????
looks like lakers to me dog. does look clean and mean
good job dude *


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 9 2008, 12:54 PM~11047457
> *TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE N DA HOUSE    :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO




----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## staylow




----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## BiG GiO

TTT!


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

U KNOW WE WILL BE THERE HOMIES................................TTT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 22 2008, 07:17 PM~11153754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U KNOW WE WILL BE THERE HOMIES................................TTT
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 8 2008, 09:55 PM~10827148
> *DA HELL WITH DA "TROPHYS" BRATHAAS!! ITS ALL ABOUT SUPPORT & HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH OTHERS!! SOUNDS GOOD "TRAFFIC" </span>*


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 25 2008, 05:28 PM~11180429
> *:biggrin: DA HELL WITH DA "TROPHYS" BRATHAAS!! ITS ALL ABOUT SUPPORT & HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH OTHERS!! SOUNDS GOOD "TRAFFIC"
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Trophy Guy

Bump it to the top for Traffic... 

I'll drop by for a while ..

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## CircleSteve

I have read six pages and only 6 posts that have anything to do with the car show... Get outside and wax a car or go on a cruise


----------



## streetrider

:roflmao:


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by CircleSteve_@Jul 26 2008, 06:59 AM~11183073
> *I have read six pages and only  6 posts that have anything to do with the car show... Get outside and wax a car or go on a cruise
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 25 2008, 10:19 PM~11182136
> *Bump it to the top for Traffic...
> 
> I'll drop by for a while ..
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by CircleSteve_@Jul 26 2008, 06:59 AM~11183073
> *I have read six pages and only  6 posts that have anything to do with the car show... Get outside and wax a car or go on a cruise
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman




----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13

ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Jul 30 2008, 04:41 PM~11218255
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! uffin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 25 2008, 05:28 PM~11180429
> *:biggrin: DA HELL WITH DA "TROPHYS" BRATHAAS!! ITS ALL ABOUT SUPPORT & HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH OTHERS!! SOUNDS GOOD "TRAFFIC"
> *


x10000000000000


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO




----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## TraditionCC

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

MARKED DOWN ON THE CALENDAR!!! i'll be there, dust down the bike and take off all the cobwebs. last year was the shit! im not missing this one at all.


----------



## johnnys121

what are the catagories for pedal bikes
and what about pedal cars


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 5 2008, 11:44 AM~11265195
> *MARKED DOWN ON THE CALENDAR!!! i'll be there, dust down the bike and take off all the cobwebs. last year was the shit!  im not missing this one at all.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala

What up Memo Say What's up to Big John. Don't forget Aug 24. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MARK, I KNOW YOU ALREADY HEARD, I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by 69 impala+Aug 8 2008, 10:25 AM~11293516-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Memo Say What's up to Big John. Don't forget Aug 24. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djmikethecholodj_@Aug 8 2008, 05:00 PM~11296650
> *MARK, I KNOW YOU ALREADY HEARD, I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT
> *


 :0


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 8 2008, 05:00 PM~11296650
> *MARK, I KNOW YOU ALREADY HEARD, I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC




----------



## HIDEAWAY68

Whats up Fellas


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Aug 19 2008, 08:14 AM~11380716
> *Whats up Fellas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CALISTYLECERTIFIED

CALI STYLE LOWRIDERS IN THE HOUSE (SANTI.V.P) SHOT'S OUT TO THE HOMIE BIG JOHN ( BLUE REGAL ) LOOKING GOOD G. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## johnnys121

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

we'll be there


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLECERTIFIED+Aug 19 2008, 10:00 PM~11389641-->
> 
> 
> 
> CALI STYLE LOWRIDERS IN THE HOUSE (SANTI.V.P) SHOT'S OUT TO THE HOMIE BIG JOHN ( BLUE REGAL ) LOOKING GOOD G. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-johnnys121_@Aug 20 2008, 01:41 AM~11391006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> we'll be there
> *



 LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 20 2008, 02:39 PM~11395130
> * LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE
> *


x2


----------



## 69 impala

What up Big John. The Ride is looking clean homie.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE

:0


----------



## HIDEAWAY68




----------



## pecks1

the traffic family would like to tell you we will have our flyers next week hope to see everyone there uffin:


----------



## 69 impala

Hey Memo why would U push it the rest of the way. Make the six mini horses pull that shit. :biggrin: Hey and don't forget Los cadetes de linares. :cheesy: 


Call Me for that first friday of the month.


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 4 2008, 10:44 PM~11523511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the traffic family would like to tell you we will have our flyers next week  hope to see everyone there uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC




----------



## The Rep.

[/quote]


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1

they forgot to put the date on the flyer... just remember November 9th flyers will be out soon with date Special invite to every one. On behalf of the Traffic Family looking foward to seeing everybody :biggrin:


----------



## pecks1




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by pecks1+Sep 9 2008, 07:13 PM~11562359-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they forgot to put the date on the flyer... just remember November 9th flyers will be out soon with date    Special invite to every one. On behalf of the Traffic Family    looking foward to seeing everybody :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pecks1_@Sep 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11562681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: QUE ONDA BIG "TRAFFIC" DA "BLACK & BLUE" WILL BE ROLLING THRU HOMMIES!! HEY CAN WE "B.B.Q.??" MUCH LOVE EL ADAM..."TOGETHER"


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11562681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## LOUSCPE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 9 2008, 07:58 PM~11562796
> *:biggrin: QUE ONDA BIG "TRAFFIC" DA "BLACK & BLUE" WILL BE ROLLING THRU HOMMIES!! HEY CAN WE "B.B.Q.??" MUCH LOVE EL ADAM..."TOGETHER"
> *


 :biggrin: NAH THE CITY WONT ALLOW BBQS :uh: BUT THERE WILL BE LOTS OF FOOD VENDORS WITH PLENTY OF BOMB FOOD  WITH DOLLAR TACOS ALL DAY LONG


----------



## PINKY

WHAT UP HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC?HELL OF COOL VATOS!HAD A GOOD TIME WITH SOME IN SAN DIEGO,WELL ALL EXCEPT PECKER! THAT MUTHA IS TO MUCH!LOOKING FORWARD TO THE THIRD ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Sep 9 2008, 10:28 PM~11564447
> *WHAT UP HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC?HELL OF COOL VATOS!HAD A GOOD TIME WITH SOME IN SAN DIEGO,WELL ALL EXCEPT PECKER! THAT MUTHA IS TO MUCH!LOOKING FORWARD TO THE THIRD ONE :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

Whats up TRAFFIC C.C. looking forward to the show


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Sep 10 2008, 10:27 AM~11567002
> *Whats up TRAFFIC C.C. looking forward to the show
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## pecks1




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

:biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 8 2008, 09:55 PM~10827148
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING OUR 3RD ANNUAL SHOW IN DOWNTOWN UPLAND, NOVEMBER 9TH.  LOTS OF TROPHIES AND RAFFLES, CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION.  MUSIC AND ENTERTANMENT </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 9 2008, 03:34 PM~11560448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by pecks1+Sep 9 2008, 07:13 PM~11562359-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they forgot to put the date on the flyer... just remember November 9th flyers will be out soon with date     Special invite to every one. On behalf of the Traffic Family    looking foward to seeing everybody :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pecks1_@Sep 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11562681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell ya flyers look real good <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*TTT! FOR DA FAMILY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   *</span>


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 15 2008, 06:10 PM~11610304
> *hell ya flyers look real good <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TTT! FOR DA FAMILY!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:     </span>
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## joey street style

you know will be in the house


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Sep 15 2008, 09:26 PM~11612343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know will be in the house
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84

it looks like it is going to be a good one, and i dont plan on missing this one!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Sep 15 2008, 09:32 PM~11612413
> *it looks like it is going to be a good one, and i dont plan on missing this one!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ

*WE WILL BE THERE*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2008, 10:01 PM~11612726
> *WE WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Sep 15 2008, 09:32 PM~11612413
> *it looks like it is going to be a good one, and i dont plan on missing this one!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2008, 10:01 PM~11612726
> *WE WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


add Rollerz Only , South County , CA to be there also :biggrin:


----------



## LOUSCPE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 16 2008, 06:11 PM~11619775
> *add Rollerz Only , South County , CA to be there also  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11564123
> *:biggrin: NAH THE CITY WONT ALLOW BBQS :uh: BUT THERE WILL BE LOTS OF FOOD VENDORS WITH PLENTY OF BOMB FOOD  WITH DOLLAR TACOS ALL DAY LONG
> *


 :biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD!!!


----------



## BIGBODY96

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11562681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I CANT WAIT HOMIE'S


----------



## JROCK

ME 2! :biggrin:


----------



## LOUSCPE

ME 3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 16 2008, 08:17 PM~11621095
> *:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD!!!
> *


----------



## BiG GiO

ya looking good


----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1

Here some pics from last years show.


----------



## pecks1

Last year best of show


----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1

MR CARTOONS 48


----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1




----------



## pecks1

Hope every body can make it on nov. 9TH we have plenty of parking for spectators.


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 17 2008, 01:48 AM~11623103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope every body can make it on nov. 9TH we have plenty of parking for spectators.
> *


where????


----------



## pecks1

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 9 2008, 06:13 PM~11562359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they forgot to put the date on the flyer... just remember November 9th flyers will be out soon with date    Special invite to every one. On behalf of the Traffic Family    looking foward to seeing everybody :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pecks1

123 Ninth st. Upland CA.91786 OLD town upland


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pecks1




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

:biggrin: WHATS UP PECKER :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 17 2008, 12:59 PM~11626838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 123 Ninth st. Upland CA.91786 OLD town upland
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

ill be there


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:22 PM~11627958
> *ill be there
> *


  

*BRING'EM OUT MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION $200* :0


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 17 2008, 05:35 PM~11628589
> *
> 
> BRING'EM OUT MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION $200 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: :yes:  uffin:


----------



## pecks1

lets move on $100 BEST OF SHOW Lots of</span></span> raffle prizes


----------



## BiG GiO

hno: 
hno: 
hno:
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 17 2008, 09:09 PM~11631292
> *TTT
> *


WASSUP JERRY? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 17 2008, 05:35 PM~11628589
> *
> 
> BRING'EM OUT MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION $200 :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Sep 16 2008, 06:12 PM~11619789
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Sep 18 2008, 10:09 AM~11634836
> *looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE

ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Sep 19 2008, 08:45 PM~11648888
> *ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions

if you know me ill be there....


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar

:uh: Whats :0 with :angry: all  the  smiles :biggrin: ?


----------



## Steve9663

Looks like we are going to need more real estate for the show. Route 66 proved a good stomping ground and much love to all of the CLUBS out there repping it and Stating we've been waiting for a good(bad ass show to come).... ew we



TRAFFIC life


----------



## CircleSteve




----------



## KreWx8

is there going to be any $$$ for bikes ?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

*ALL* the clubs with thier kids building Bikes and pedal cars will always be welcomed. 
TRAFFIC fam invites all to attend, and enjoy themselves. But encourage it to be PG for the KIDS we hope to see you all thier.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 22 2008, 09:45 PM~11672090
> *
> *


WHATS UP EFRIN? THE BLACK AND BLUE TOGETHER C.C.


----------



## BiG GiO

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Pumpkin Escobar_@Sep 21 2008, 11:23 AM~11657497
> *:uh: Whats  :0 with  :angry: all   the   smiles :biggrin: ?
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Sep 24 2008, 12:52 PM~11686983
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 WHAT'S UP JAIME see you at our show!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

:biggrin: *TTT!*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 24 2008, 10:04 PM~11692755
> *:biggrin: TTT!
> *


WHATS UP MEMO?


----------



## Elite64

ELITE C.C. will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 09:24 PM~11702446
> *ELITE C.C. will be there!  :biggrin:
> *



TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT SEE YOU THERE ELITE C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Sep 25 2008, 08:14 PM~11701718-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MEMO?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUTHIN MUCH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by '[email protected] 25 2008, 09:24 PM~11702446
> *ELITE C.C. will be there!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKIN FOWARD TO SEEING U GUYS THERE :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 25 2008, 09:53 PM~11702742
> *TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT SEE YOU THERE  ELITE C.C.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Steve9663

TRAFFICS ->2 wheel fleet and more to come soon

*T R A F F I C * 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

*T R A F F I C*

:thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 24 2008, 03:35 PM~11688070
> *WHAT'S UP JAIME see you at our show!!!!!
> *


I am looking forward to it. 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL

HEY MARK DELEGATION C.C WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 26 2008, 09:54 PM~11711953
> *HEY MARK  DELEGATION C.C WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 26 2008, 09:54 PM~11711953
> *HEY MARK  DELEGATION C.C WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *



Thanks alot DELEGATION C.C. for your support.


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

MARK COUNT ON TOGETHER BEING THERE,SO SAVE SOME SPOTS. LOL... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Sep 27 2008, 11:11 AM~11714396
> *MARK COUNT ON TOGETHER BEING THERE,SO SAVE SOME SPOTS. LOL... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>
TOGETHER THANKS ALOT FOR YOUR SUPPORT</span>


----------



## Steve9663

*Much respect to all of the clubs on thier support for the 3rd annual car show on NOV 9th. Looking forward to see all of you guys & families there. again thanks for the support....... :thumbsup: :worship: *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 28 2008, 12:32 PM~11720445
> *Much respect to all of the clubs on thier support for the 3rd annual car show on NOV 9th. Looking forward to see all of you guys & families there. again thanks for the support....... :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: OLDIES S.G.V. Will be there!!


----------



## DIPN714

hey is this a indoor or what


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 30 2008, 09:03 AM~11737254
> *hey is this a indoor or what
> *


HEY BIG AL. THIS SHOW IS OUT DOOR IN THE OLD HISTORIC PART OF TOWN IN THE CITY OF UPLAND JUST 15 MINUTES PAST POMONA. GREAT CLASSY OLD AREA PERFECT FOR PHOTO SHOOTS TOO. :thumbsup: 

U CAN PM ME BIG AL IF U NEED DIRECTIONS TO THERE. REAL EASY.  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 30 2008, 09:14 AM~11738002
> *HEY BIG AL. THIS SHOW IS OUT DOOR IN THE OLD HISTORIC PART OF TOWN IN THE CITY OF UPLAND JUST 15 MINUTES PAST POMONA. GREAT CLASSY OLD AREA PERFECT FOR PHOTO SHOOTS TOO. :thumbsup:
> 
> U CAN PM ME BIG AL IF U NEED DIRECTIONS TO THERE. REAL EASY.   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JAMES GOOD LOOKING OUT
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Sep 29 2008, 11:50 PM~11735826
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: OLDIES S.G.V. Will be there!!
> *



OLDIES S.G.V. THANKS ALOT FOR YOUR SUPPORT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 30 2008, 10:25 AM~11738103
> *THANKS JAMES GOOD LOOKING OUT
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Twotonz

good chance of me making it down their


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 12:54 PM~11740218
> *good chance of me making it down their
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Sep 29 2008, 11:50 PM~11735826-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: OLDIES S.G.V. Will be there!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT, WE'LL BE THEIR ON 26TH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 08:03 AM~11737254
> *hey is this a indoor or what
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT'S OUTDOOR REAL NICE AREA THOUGH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 09:14 AM~11738002
> *HEY BIG AL. THIS SHOW IS OUT DOOR IN THE OLD HISTORIC PART OF TOWN IN THE CITY OF UPLAND JUST 15 MINUTES PAST POMONA. GREAT CLASSY OLD AREA PERFECT FOR PHOTO SHOOTS TOO. :thumbsup:
> 
> U CAN PM ME BIG AL IF U NEED DIRECTIONS TO THERE. REAL EASY.   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS RIGHT JROCK :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 12:54 PM~11740218
> *good chance of me making it down their
> *


:0 HOPEFULLY YOU CAN MAKE THE TRIP REAL GOOD ENVIORMENT FOR SOME NICE PICTURES


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 01:54 PM~11740218
> *good chance of me making it down their
> *


HOPE U CAN MAKE IT! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

SEE U THERE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## richie562

*Will be there to represent and show support.*

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> STYLISTICS THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 30 2008, 08:21 PM~11744727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE U THERE.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


STREET STYLE L.A. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A+Sep 30 2008, 08:21 PM~11744727-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE U THERE.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-richie562_@Sep 30 2008, 09:07 PM~11745417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be there to represent and show support.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

I'll be there! Twotonz come down!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 1 2008, 09:52 AM~11749139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there! Twotonz come down!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!


----------



## bigrayman

I WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 1 2008, 05:07 PM~11752655
> *Everyone should know that if you don't get a trophy just remember your car is your trophy. Car show are about getting alot of people together to enjoy what we all love. Low Riding and having fun.*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 1 2008, 04:31 PM~11752865
> *I WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT OHANA C.C.!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 1 2008, 04:07 PM~11752655
> *These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!
> *


 :0 DAMM THAT'S ALOT OF AWARDS :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 1 2008, 08:52 AM~11749139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there! Twotonz come down!
> *


im going to try....i think the only thing that will hold me back from going is if i get a last minute wedding for the day before


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Oct 1 2008, 04:31 PM~11752871
> * :thumbsup: SCREW DA TROPHY....I JUST WANNA HAVE FUN!!! & EVERY 1 KNOWS I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! SEE U GUYZ THUR!!!!!*


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714

watch out guys gona take best BOMB TRUCK so be ware


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 1 2008, 08:35 PM~11755593
> *watch out guys  gona take best BOMB TRUCK  so be ware
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714

J D rip


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 1 2008, 08:39 PM~11755639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOPE TO SEE IT NOVEMBER 9TH. THAT IS A BAD MOTHER BIG AL :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 1 2008, 10:24 PM~11756131
> *HOPE TO SEE IT NOVEMBER 9TH. THAT IS A BAD MOTHER BIG AL :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


TIMES 2! :uh: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :wave: uffin:

HEY TRAFFIC 58! ISN'T THERE A OLD BARBER SHOP BUILDING AT THE OLD TOWN?


----------



## NOW WHAT!

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 01:54 PM~11740218
> *good chance of me making it down their
> *


YEAH! TWO TONZ HOPE U CAN MAKE IT! AND MAKE SURE TO BRING SOME OF YOUR FINE CHICKS WITH U IF U CAN! INEEDAFREAK.COM AIN'T KEEPN IT REAL! THEY RATHER STICKERED AND PAINTED UP POSIN ON A DIRTY PARKING LOT AND SWING ON POLES THAN SHOW SOME LOVE AT THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOWS! :scrutinize: :werd: :yes: :no: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Oct 1 2008, 10:14 PM~11756566
> *YEAH! TWO TONZ HOPE U CAN MAKE IT! AND MAKE SURE TO BRING SOME OF YOUR FINE CHICKS WITH U IF U CAN! INEEDAFREAK.COM AIN'T KEEPN IT REAL! THEY RATHER STICKERED AND PAINTED UP POSIN ON A DIRTY PARKING LOT AND SWING ON POLES THAN SHOW SOME LOVE AT THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOWS!  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :yes:  :no:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 1 2008, 09:59 PM~11756446
> *TIMES 2! :uh:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :worship:  :wave:  uffin:
> 
> HEY TRAFFIC 58! ISN'T THERE  A OLD BARBER SHOP BUILDING AT THE OLD TOWN?
> *



There's a few old barber shops. They have a real nice bar in the corner people
can check out the football games. But most of all the people will be busy checking
out the beautiful rides. And the beautiful girls posing on them. I will post some
pics of the girls from mariscos ensenada.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2008, 12:03 AM~11756865
> *There's a few old barber shops. They have a real nice bar in the corner people
> can check out the football games. But most of all the people will be busy checking
> out the beautiful rides. And the beautiful girls posing on them. I will post some
> pics of the girls from mariscos ensenada.
> *


 :0 OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 1 2008, 11:03 PM~11756865
> *There's a few old barber shops. They have a real nice bar in the corner people
> can check out the football games. But most of all the people will be busy checking
> out the beautiful rides. And the beautiful girls posing on them. I will post some
> pics of the girls from mariscos ensenada.
> *


ANY PIC YET MARK 
:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

thanks for all of the support
*TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
PRIDE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHARAOHS C.C.
ROLLERS ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATIONS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
JAEBUENO.COM
TWOTONEZ
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
EMPIRE CLASSICS C.C.*.
AND ALL OF OUR <span style='color:blue'>THE TRAFFIC FAMILY SENDS OUT ALL OUR LOVE AND HOPE TO SEE YOUR CARS, BOMBS, BOMB TRUCKS, SUVS, LOWRIDERS OF ALL AGES 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, PEDAL CARS, LOWRODS, HOTRODS, GET YOUR DIGITAL CAMERAS READY and bring some extra memory cards......... :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIPN714

so where is the show going to be held;;??


----------



## supreme82

PUTTING IT ON MY CALENDER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 2 2008, 08:13 PM~11764650
> *PUTTING IT ON MY CALENDER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: A SHOW NOT TO MISS :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84

you definately don't want to miss this show! :nono: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 2 2008, 07:52 PM~11764416
> *so where is the show going to be held;;??
> *












THIS IS WHERE ITS @ IN DOWN TOWN UPLAND


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 2 2008, 07:52 PM~11764416
> *so where is the show going to be held;;??
> *


BIG AL We will post directions to the show in the next couple of days. we will get you thier safe along with the DIP'N Fam.....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THESE ARE PICS OF DOWN TOWN UPLAND WHERE THE SHOW IS AT. THE PLACE IS VERY SHADY. LOTS OF PARKING FOR SPECTATORS


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2008, 09:14 PM~11765239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE PICS OF DOWN TOWN UPLAND WHERE THE SHOW IS AT. THE PLACE IS VERY SHADY. LOTS OF PARKING FOR SPECTATORS
> *


clean area and well maintained RR(pot-a-potties) and plenty of things to do and SEE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THESE ARE GIRLS FROM MARISCO'S ENSENADA BUT THE RESTRAUNT IS MAKING A NEW FLYER I WILL POST THE CUTIES COMING TO THE SHOW LATER
:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2008, 10:29 PM~11765395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE GIRLS FROM MARISCO'S ENSENADA BUT THE RESTRAUNT IS MAKING A NEW FLYER I WILL POST THE CUTIES COMING TO THE SHOW LATER
> :biggrin:
> *


THANK U THANK U THANK U! :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I TALKED TO TWO TONZ YESTERDAY AND HE SAID HE WAS BRINGING A COVER GIRL MODEL NEVER SEEN. I CAN IMAGINE SHE'S GONNA BE FINE AS HELL AND 2 OTHERS MAYBE


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Oct 1 2008, 04:31 PM~11752871
> *Everyone should know that if you don't get a trophy just remember your car is your trophy. Car show are about getting alot of people together to enjoy what we all love. Low Riding and having fun.</span>
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 1 2008, 05:10 PM~11753203
> *:0 DAMM THAT'S ALOT OF AWARDS :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Oct 1 2008, 05:31 PM~11752871
> *Everyone should know that if you don't get a trophy just remember your car is your trophy. Car show are about getting alot of people together to enjoy what we all love. Low Riding and having fun.</span>
> *


BUT IN THIS CASE WETHER IT'S 1 OR MANY RIDES PUT YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD AND BRING OUT YOUR BEST! {PHOTOGRAPHERS} WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Steve9663

Directions:
*From L.A.*
10fwy East 
exit EUCLID (st. hwy83) make a left (go North)
go past IHOP til next street
Make a Right on 9th. 
entrance past the UPLAND historic sign

*From San Bernardino/ Riverside:*
10fwy WEST 
exit Euclid ave (st. hwy83) merge to 2nd. go straight (go North)
go pass train tracks
make a LEFT on E. A st.
make a right on Euclid
Make a Right on 9th. 
entrance past the UPLAND historic sign

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2008, 09:29 PM~11765395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the cuties I told you guys about from Mariscos Ensenada. They will be at our show selling mariscos


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

QUOTE FROM TWOTONEZ whats up fellas. Yeah i have the date marked on my calendar and I have atleast one girl ready to go with me to the show. She is one of the most beautiful girls i have ever seen in my life (and thats not an exaggeration). She has never been to a lowrider show so come out and show her some love (not that kind...cochinos)

There is one more thing i would like to add. I really appreciate the love im getting from you SoCal fellas but im also very disappointed on how hard you guys are coming down on the INeedAFreak guys....especially the part were a few of you guys are using my name to put them homies down. I dont think or carry myself like im a greater than anybody else. Everything i try doing in this Lowrider Lifestyle that we all live is to keep it all positive. Im sure nobody had any bad intentions just bad exectutions on their approch to the situation. So let keep it all positive and let them homie keep doing their thing (im sure you will get a better reaction from them if you guys approch them in a more positive manner).

So lets have a good and positive show and dont forget to stop by my booth (*cough* and buy a shirt or poster *cough*) and say whats up to me, since this is only my second show down their and i hardly know any of you homies in SoCal

Twotonz


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Oct 1 2008, 04:31 PM~11752871
> *Everyone should know that if you don't get a trophy just remember your car is your trophy. Car show are about getting alot of people together to enjoy what we all love. Low Riding and having fun.</span>
> *


YES SIR... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

see you there :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

*



Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58@Oct 4 2008, 05:26 AM~11775992
see you there :biggrin:


Click to expand...

repping the TRAFFIC FAM to the fullest, HOLD IT DOWN MY BROTHERSSSSSS*


----------



## mykee

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

:thumbsup: :worship: *TRAFFIC </span>*:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 3 2008, 08:03 PM~11773407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cuties I told you guys about from Mariscos Ensenada. They will be at our show selling mariscos
> *


I'M BUYING! :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 5 2008, 06:08 AM~11781949
> *:thumbsup:  hno:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 5 2008, 01:38 AM~11781783
> *I'M BUYING! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JROCK

HERE'S SOME PICS OF TWO TONZ WORK! LOOK OUT FOR HIM AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :werd: 
Here is a preview of some of the shoots for my calendar



































[/quote]


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al

There's gonna be some TRAFFIC in upland next month....

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 5 2008, 09:41 PM~11787012
> *There's gonna be some TRAFFIC in upland next month....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LOUSCPE

LOT'S OF TRAFFIC :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Oct 5 2008, 08:56 PM~11787388
> *LOT'S OF TRAFFIC :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 5 2008, 08:41 PM~11787012
> *There's gonna be some TRAFFIC in upland next month....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


OH YES thier is!!!!......
and Thanks FOR ALL OF UR SUPPORT GOOD LOOKING OUT

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## moneycarlo82

Gracias fro the Invite TRAFFIC C.C.!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by moneycarlo82_@Oct 6 2008, 09:59 AM~11790869
> *Gracias fro the Invite TRAFFIC C.C.!
> *


IT'S GOING TO 1 OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE I.E. IN YEARS! LET YOUR CREW KNOW WHAT'S UP! BRING OUT THE BIG GUNS! WE GOT RIDES COMING ALL THEY FROM SAN DIEGO TO OUT STATE! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 6 2008, 10:45 AM~11791300
> *IT'S GOING TO 1 OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE I.E. IN YEARS! LET YOU CREW KNOW WHAT'S UP! BRING OUT THE BIG GUNS! WE GOT RIDES COMING ALL THEY FROM SAN DIEGO TO OUT STATE! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HOW DO YOU LIKE THIS?


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 6 2008, 02:53 PM~11794114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU LIKE THIS?
> *



SWEET Looooooks very GOOOOOOD


----------



## supreme82

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 6 2008, 02:53 PM~11794114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU LIKE THIS?
> *


 :0 BADD ASS PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 6 2008, 09:45 AM~11791300
> *IT'S GOING TO 1 OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE I.E. IN YEARS! LET YOUR CREW KNOW WHAT'S UP! BRING OUT THE BIG GUNS! WE GOT RIDES COMING ALL THEY FROM SAN DIEGO TO OUT STATE! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


ILL BE THERE. SO DONT COUNT US OUT :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Oct 7 2008, 01:37 AM~11799552
> *ILL BE THERE. SO DONT COUNT US OUT  :biggrin:
> *


SHOW WELCOMES {LOYALTY ONES} FROM CENTRAL CALI! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## JROCK

ALSO ADDED BY PM CONFIRMATION! {IMPALAS CAR CLUB} SAN DIEGO CHAPTER!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## DIPN714

ANY BODY TALK TO MATT?????????????????


----------



## JROCK

PM RESPONSE CONFIRMATION {INDIVIDUALS L.A. CHAPTER} WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

NO LUX CLASS


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 7 2008, 12:51 PM~11802457
> *NO LUX CLASS
> *


I'LL LOOK INTO THAT SMILEY! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

NEARBY HOTEL STAYS FOR LONG DISTANCE VISITORS! :thumbsup:  :yes: :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin: 

CLICK HERE!  :biggrin:  

http://earthlink-help.com/main?AddInType=B...LIFORNIA+HOTELS
http://search.earthlinkfinder.net/search/y....x=12&image.y=6


----------



## JASJR

Got the date marked and ready to roll!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 1 2008, 04:07 PM~11752655
> *These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 1 2008, 05:07 PM~11752655
> *These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!
> *


ok SO THE LUX CLASS IS COMBINED 70S 80S AND 90S


----------



## RO.LIFER

I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR

Is there something that will will tell me about the different classes(street and mild)?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 7 2008, 01:30 PM~11803387
> *ok  SO  THE  LUX  CLASS  IS  COMBINED  70S 80S AND 90S
> *


 :biggrin: dats rite!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

:angry: Damn i wish i could go ---- but gotta work alot ---gotta save that money for christmas presents and my BILLS


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 05:24 PM~11805359
> *:angry: Damn i wish i could go ---- but gotta work alot ---gotta save that money for christmas presents and my BILLS
> *


I GONNA BE THE SHOW NOT MISS :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by moneycarlo82+Oct 6 2008, 08:59 AM~11790869-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias fro the Invite TRAFFIC C.C.!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JROCK[email protected] 6 2008, 09:45 AM~11791300
> *IT'S GOING TO 1 OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE I.E. IN YEARS! LET YOUR CREW KNOW WHAT'S UP! BRING OUT THE BIG GUNS! WE GOT RIDES COMING ALL THEY FROM SAN DIEGO TO OUT STATE! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 12:37 AM~11799552
> *ILL BE THERE. SO DONT COUNT US OUT  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING BOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-JROCK_@Oct 7 2008, 01:46 AM~11799689
> *ALSO ADDED BY PM CONFIRMATION! {IMPALAS CAR CLUB} SAN DIEGO CHAPTER!   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

any of you homies going to be in Vegas this weekend? Ill be out their with the next big time model Halina


----------



## Guest

Hey Traffic C.C. if you guys ain't busy saturday morning, would you guys mind rolling thru our car was for funeral expences. If not i'll see you guys on the 9th.


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2008, 07:31 PM~11806668
> *any of you homies going to be in Vegas this weekend?  Ill be out their with the next big time model Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not me, but make sure you stop by the TRAFFIC GREEN MONTE CARLO and get some PICTURES

GOOD LOOKING OUT all HAIL "HALINA"


----------



## Twotonz

ill keep an eye out for it Steve


----------



## JROCK

HAIL HALINA! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: :werd:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 7 2008, 02:37 PM~11803442
> *I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


{ROLLERZ ONLY} IN THA HOUSE!  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 7 2008, 01:30 PM~11803387
> *ok  SO  THE  LUX  CLASS  IS  COMBINED  70S 80S AND 90S
> *


LUX CLASS COMBINED 80'S AND 90'S


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 7 2008, 07:44 PM~11806812
> *Hey Traffic C.C. if you guys ain't busy saturday morning, would you guys mind rolling thru our car was for funeral expences. If not i'll see you guys on the 9th.
> *


I'M GOING TO SUPERSHOW THURSDAY HOPE SOME OF MY MEMBERS CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE. PLEASE PUT SOME INFO.WHERE IT'S AT


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 7 2008, 11:21 PM~11809015
> *I'M GOING TO SUPERSHOW THURSDAY HOPE SOME OF MY MEMBERS CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE. PLEASE PUT SOME INFO.WHERE IT'S  AT
> *


A good friend of mine lost his Dad. He was only 48 years old. We are inviting everyone to come out and support our car wash for good cause. We are trying to raise money for funeral expenses.

Date: Saturday, October 11, 2008
Time: 8:00 am - 2:00 pm

Location: Vince's Spaghetti
1206 West Holt (west of Mountain)
Ontario

R.I.P. Javier Acosta
Thanks guys...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 7 2008, 11:29 PM~11809066
> *A good friend of mine lost his Dad. He was only 48 years old. We are inviting everyone to come out and support our car wash for good cause. We are trying to raise money for funeral expenses.
> 
> Date: Saturday, October 11, 2008
> Time: 8:00 am - 2:00 pm
> 
> Location: Vince's Spaghetti
> 1206 West Holt (west of Mountain)
> Ontario
> 
> R.I.P. Javier Acosta
> Thanks guys...
> *


I WILL TALK TO MY MEMBERS.I'M SURE SOME WILL SHOW UP. SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS


----------



## JROCK

LOWRIDERMAGAZINE LINK TO SHOW!  

CLICK HERE! :0  
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/lrm...show/index.html


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Oct 8 2008, 08:51 AM~11810608
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


RITE ON {PRIDE}! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

TTTT TO THA TOP TRAFFIC! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :wave: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## The wagon

i will make it out to your shows with the wagon 
hope there room for the trailer


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 8 2008, 12:37 PM~11812570
> *i will make it out to your shows with the wagon
> hope there room for the trailer
> *


JUST TALKED TO THE PRESIDENT YESTERDAY AND THAT WAS DISCUSSED AND YES THEY HAVE SPECIAL PARKING AREA FOR TRAILERS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 8 2008, 02:18 PM~11814046
> *ttt
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by The wagon+Oct 8 2008, 11:37 AM~11812570-->
> 
> 
> 
> i will make it out to your shows with the wagon
> hope there *room for the trailer*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-GUS 650_@Oct 8 2008, 02:18 PM~11814046
> *ttt
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 8 2008, 03:18 PM~11814046
> *ttt
> *


WHAT'S UP {CARNALES CUSTOMS CC} OF NO. CAL.! LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU GUY'S REPRESENTING AT THE SHOW! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

{REMEMBER IF YOU WANT TO PARK AS GROUP YOU MUST COME IN AS A GROUP}! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 8 2008, 06:24 PM~11816427
> *{REMEMBER IF YOU WANT TO PARK AS GROUP YOU MUST COME IN AS A GROUP}!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :wave:  :worship:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 8 2008, 06:24 PM~11816427
> *{REMEMBER IF YOU WANT TO PARK AS GROUP YOU MUST COME IN AS A GROUP}!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :wave:  :worship:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: OR COME "TOGETHER" PARK "TOGETHER" & LEAVE "TOGETHER"! LOL!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 8 2008, 08:45 PM~11817254
> *:biggrin: OR COME "TOGETHER" PARK "TOGETHER" & LEAVE "TOGETHER"! LOL!
> *


 :0 DOAH! :biggrin:  :cheesy: :wave: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

HERE'S SOME INFO. ON THE JUST SOME OF THE LADIES THAT'LL BE DOWN FOR THE SHOW! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  
JUST CLICK HERE!  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=430301&st=120


----------



## joey street style

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 7 2008, 10:12 PM~11808970
> *LUX CLASS COMBINED 80'S AND 90'S
> *


man there is going to be some heat at the show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 1 2008, 04:07 PM~11752655
> *These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11818317
> *man there is going to be some heat at the show
> *


U KNOWZE IT! :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

GOT MORE PM CONFIRMATION!

{IMAGINATION CC} FROM NO. CAL. AND {INTOXICATED CC} FROM THE HIGH DESERT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 8 2008, 09:53 PM~11818686
> *GOT MORE PM CONFIRMATION!
> 
> {IMAGINATION CC} FROM NO. CAL. AND {INTOXICATED CC} FROM THE HIGH DESERT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 P.S. THANKS ALOT JAMES!! A.K.A. JROCK :biggrin: :biggrin: </span> :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 8 2008, 11:13 PM~11818867
> * P.S. THANKS ALOT JAMES!! A.K.A.  JROCK :biggrin:  :biggrin:   </span> :thumbsup:
> *


:uh: :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 8 2008, 11:16 PM~11818888
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


TRAFFIC.. CC.. MUCH LOVE..


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64

TTT..


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 8 2008, 11:19 PM~11818917
> *TRAFFIC.. CC.. MUCH LOVE..
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

NOW PM CONFIRMED! {INDIVIDUALS L.A. CHAPTER} WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :0  :cheesy: :worship: :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by joey street style+Oct 8 2008, 09:16 PM~11818317-->
> 
> 
> 
> man there is going to be some heat at the show
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 09:53 PM~11818686
> *GOT MORE PM CONFIRMATION!
> 
> {IMAGINATION CC} FROM NO. CAL. AND {INTOXICATED CC} FROM THE HIGH DESERT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11818917
> *TRAFFIC.. CC.. MUCH LOVE..
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 8 2008, 10:13 PM~11818867
> *X's 2 THANKS For all of your support </span>
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :worship: *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11818317
> *man there is going to be some heat at the show
> *


yes there will be sum mad people


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 9 2008, 07:14 AM~11820419
> *yes  there  will be  sum  mad people
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT, LOOKING FORWARD ON SEEING THE *TRAFFIC C.C.*
FAMILY


----------



## JROCK

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  
CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TRUE PLAYAZ/LOWRIDER SUPREME CC BE THERE!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 9 2008, 02:44 PM~11823669
> *TRUE PLAYAZ/LOWRIDER SUPREME CC BE THERE!
> *


RITE ON! {TRUE PLAYAZ C.C. AND LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS}! THANKS 4 THA RESPONSE TO REPRESENT!  :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

NEW PM CONFIRMATION! {STYLISTICS} OF NORTHERN CALI. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE! :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Oct 9 2008, 01:44 PM~11823669-->
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE PLAYAZ/LOWRIDER SUPREME CC BE THERE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-JROCK_@Oct 9 2008, 02:00 PM~11823811
> *NEW PM CONFIRMATION! {STYLISTICS} OF NORTHERN CALI. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wave:    :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 9 2008, 02:34 PM~11824129
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:
> *



Checkin in LOWRIDER SCENE DVD'S will be travelin from nor-cal to show support


----------



## Classic Dreams

Classic Dreams Bakersfield will be there!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Oct 9 2008, 04:28 PM~11825242
> *Classic Dreams Bakersfield will be there!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 9 2008, 04:54 PM~11824908
> *Checkin in  LOWRIDER SCENE DVD'S  will be travelin from nor-cal to show support
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT NOR. CAL. BASED {LOWRIDER SCENE} VIDEOS! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Oct 9 2008, 05:28 PM~11825242
> *Classic Dreams Bakersfield will be there!
> *


GET DOWN {CLASSIC DREAMS} OF BAKERSFIELD!  :wave: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

MAN! I HAVE TO HONESTLY SAY THIS SITES ON FIRE! THANK YOU TO ALL THAT ARE PARTICIPATING AS WELL THE ONES THAT ARE EXPECTING TO RESPOND TO SHOW THERE BEST WHAT YOUR SHOW RIDES HAVE TO OFFER IN THE {3rd. ANNUAL TRAFFIC CAR SHOW}!
FOR THE NON KNOWERS. THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST OPEN CITY LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE INLAND EMPIRE BASIN WITH A PARKING AREA SPACES THAT CAN HOLD UP TO [600 / SIX HUNDRED] SHOW RIDES! IN SPECIAL THANKS TO THE CITY OF UPLAND CITY COUNCIL TO ALLOW IT TO GROW AND HAPPIN! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 9 2008, 05:07 PM~11825547
> *ON BEHALF OF THE TRAFFIC FAMILY, THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT! </span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 9 2008, 06:17 PM~11826077
> * X's 2* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG

*BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY

NIGHTMARE FAMILY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER

LAST YEAR IT WAS COOL :thumbsup: WE WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING LO LOWS CAR AND BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Oct 9 2008, 08:44 PM~11826920
> *BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


{BAJITO CAR CLUB}! THANK YOU FOR EXCEPTING TO SHOW AT YOUR BEST! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Oct 9 2008, 08:45 PM~11826931
> *NIGHTMARE FAMILY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *


{NIGHTMARE FAMILY} FROM VENTURA COUNTY! THANK YOU EXCEPTING THE INVITE TO PUT A SCARE ON THE LEVEL OF YOUR COMPETITION! :thumbsup: :cheesy: hno: uffin: 
[/


----------



## Lil Spanks

cant wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Oct 9 2008, 08:55 PM~11827010
> *LAST YEAR IT WAS COOL :thumbsup: WE WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING LO LOWS CAR AND BIKE CLUB  :biggrin:
> *


{LO LOWS} KNOW WHAT'S UP! THANK YOU FOR RESPONDING REPRESENTING THE 818's BEST! :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest

Looks like its going to get full fast, better get there early.. :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 9 2008, 01:54 PM~11823759
> *RITE ON! {TRUE PLAYAZ C.C. AND LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS}! THANKS 4 THA RESPONSE TO REPRESENT!   :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


My bad homie!
I thought you were talking about the Vegas show.lol
Anyway I hope yo show goes well.
P


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 9 2008, 10:23 PM~11827779
> *Looks like its going to get full fast, better get there early.. :biggrin:
> *


U BETTA BELIEVE IT! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 9 2008, 09:28 PM~11827834
> *U BETTA BELIEVE IT! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


My sister gets married the day before..so yeah i'll be hung over :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG+Oct 9 2008, 07:44 PM~11826920-->
> 
> 
> 
> *BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11826931
> *NIGHTMARE FAMILY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ESE [email protected] 9 2008, 07:55 PM~11827010
> *LAST YEAR IT WAS COOL :thumbsup: WE WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING LO LOWS CAR AND BIKE CLUB  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE LAST 1, THIS 1 LOOKS LIKE IT GOIN TO BE ALOT BIGGER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHILLY [email protected] 9 2008, 08:23 PM~11827230
> *cant wait.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno: X2 ME EITHER
> <!--QuoteBegin-ieraiderguy05_@Oct 9 2008, 09:23 PM~11827779
> *Looks like its going to get full fast, better get there early.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 9 2008, 09:31 PM~11827877
> *My sister gets married the day before..so yeah i'll be hung over :biggrin:
> *


 :0 1 OF OUR MEMBERS WAS GOING TO THROW A PARTY THE DAY BEFORE, BUT HE DECIDED TO POSTPON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95

Solo rider right here. I always go to low low show for support. I dont have a low low but I roll with the Best of Friends Family. Is there going to be a category for euro or imports. Thanks.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Oct 9 2008, 10:05 PM~11828196
> *Solo rider right here. I always go to low low show for support. I dont have a low low but I roll with the Best of Friends Family. Is there going to be a category for euro or imports. Thanks.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 9 2008, 09:39 PM~11827961
> *:0 1 OF OUR MEMBERS WAS GOING TO THROW A PARTY THE DAY BEFORE, BUT HE DECIDED TO POSTPON IT :biggrin:
> *


I wish she got married the weekend before or after the 9th...but i'll do my best :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 1 2008, 04:07 PM~11752655
> *JUST ADDED MILD CATEGORIES FOR 30'S AND 40'S  *


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 9 2008, 08:21 PM~11827216
> *{NIGHTMARE FAMILY} FROM VENTURA COUNTY! THANK YOU EXCEPTING THE INVITE TO PUT A SCARE ON THE LEVEL OF YOUR COMPETITION! :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  hno:  uffin:
> *



LOL NO PROBLEM MAN FIRST TIME GOIN HERD IT GETS OFF THE HOOK SEE U THEIR


----------



## JROCK

thanks for all of the support
*TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
PRIDE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHARAOHS C.C.
ROLLERS ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATIONS C.C.
STYLISTICS C.C.
JAEBUENO.COM
TWOTONEZ
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
EMPIRE CLASSICS C.C.*.
AND ALL OF OUR <span style='color:blue'>THE TRAFFIC FAMILY SENDS OUT ALL OUR LOVE AND HOPE TO SEE YOUR CARS, BOMBS, BOMB TRUCKS, SUVS, LOWRIDERS OF ALL AGES 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, PEDAL CARS, LOWRODS, HOTRODS, GET YOUR DIGITAL CAMERAS READY and bring some extra memory cards......... :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP!


----------



## JROCK

> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :biggrin:
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


> thanks for all of the support
> *TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHARAOHS C.C.
> ROLLERS ONLY C.C.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATIONS C.C.
> STYLISTICS C.C.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> TWOTONEZ
> INEEDAFREAK.COM
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> EMPIRE CLASSICS C.C.*.
> AND ALL OF OUR <span style='color:blue'>THE TRAFFIC FAMILY SENDS OUT ALL OUR LOVE AND HOPE TO SEE YOUR CARS, BOMBS, BOMB TRUCKS, SUVS, LOWRIDERS OF ALL AGES 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, PEDAL CARS, LOWRODS, HOTRODS, GET YOUR DIGITAL CAMERAS READY and bring some extra memory cards......... :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


[/quote]
NOW [UPDATED & ADDED TO THE LIST]:
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAPTER
AND 
PRIDE C.C.
AND THE LIST IS STILL GROWING! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK

> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.DIP'N C.C.
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Oct 9 2008, 11:05 PM~11828196
> *Solo rider right here. I always go to low low show for support. I dont have a low low but I roll with the Best of Friends Family. Is there going to be a category for euro or imports. Thanks.
> *


YES! :biggrin: 

:werd: FROM THA PRES. TRAFFIC 58!

NOW ADDED: {IMPORT CLASS} - 1st, 2nd, and 3rd PLACE!  :biggrin: 
[JUST 3 PLACES ONLY].


----------



## supreme82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Wicked95+Oct 9 2008, 10:05 PM~11828196-->
> 
> 
> 
> Solo rider right here. I always go to low low show for support. I dont have a low low but I roll with the Best of Friends Family. Is there going to be a category for euro or imports. Thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-JROCK_@Oct 10 2008, 12:36 AM~11828792
> *YES! :biggrin:
> 
> :werd: FROM THA PRES. TRAFFIC 58!
> 
> NOW ADDED: {IMPORT CLASS} - 1st, 2nd, and 3rd PLACE!   :biggrin:
> [JUST 3 PLACES ONLY].
> *


 :0


----------



## Steve9663

WOW 

*MR. JROCK  


Get there early to get closest to center stage to Listen to the sounds brought to you by LOUIE >Member< and FAMILY........ 

When you get there please be patient. BIG ROB at the entrance WILL GET you in safe in sound. roll together as a club to park next to other members and rep your CLUB colors, NO BBQ's plenty of vendors*


----------



## JROCK

NOW ADDED! THROUGH PM CONFIRMATION! {FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM CAR CLUB}! FROM NOR. CAL.! :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

Can't wait to see that new TWOTONZ chick in person she is fine :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Oct 10 2008, 10:24 AM~11830931-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ADDED! THROUGH PM CONFIRMATION! {FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM CAR CLUB}! FROM NOR. CAL.! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRIDE So Cal_@Oct 10 2008, 02:04 PM~11832620
> *Can't wait to see that new TWOTONZ chick in person she is fine :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

[/quote]
[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.DIP'N C.C.
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

whats up jaime looking foward to seeing you at our show. I seen your car on one of the San Diego sites. Damn that thing is clean!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Just added 80's luxury--- 9 awards
So now 90's and 80's LUXURYS will be seperate!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 10 2008, 06:19 PM~11834353
> *TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## Lil Spanks

:cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 10 2008, 07:19 PM~11834353
> *Just added 80's luxury--- 9 awards
> So now 90's and 80's LUXURYS will be seperate!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 DID U GET THAT {SMILEY majestics} :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## Lil Spanks

HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
*THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.*
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
[/quote]
 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

NOW POSTED BY!:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## JROCK




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.DIP'N C.C.
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]*THAT'S WHAT IM SAYIN SUPER SHOW AFTER THE SUPER SHOW*</span></span> :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 10 2008, 07:14 PM~11834318
> *Thank's, I am looking forward to meeting you all and having a great time at your show..*


----------



## Steve9663

JROCK[/b] :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon

no pre reg its going 2 be a big show


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 11 2008, 01:54 PM~11838574
> *no pre reg its going 2  be a big show
> *


THAT WAS DISCUSSED. I WAS INFORMED TRAFFIC HAS A SYSTEM IN PLACE TO GET ALL PARTICIPANTS PROCESSED AND IN PLACE IN A TIMELY MANNER. RECOMMEND TO ARRIVE EARLY TO BETTER SUIT YOUR NEEDS IN PREPERATION OF THE SHOW. BUT PLEASE NOTE: THIS IS A OPEN SHOW SO TRAFFIC IS ARRANGING A EARLY TIME FRAME FOR RIDES TO LINE UP AND BE PROCESSED THROUGH AND STAGED. STAYED TUNED FOR FURTHER DETAILS. FOR THE OTHER CLUBS THAT HAVE LEFT PM'S OF YOUR SHOW ATTENDANCE STATUS. YOUR CLUBS WILL BE ANNOUNCED THIS WEEK FOR THE LIST UPDATE OR FEEL FREE TO ANNOUNCE YOUR ATTENDING BY STATING IN WORDS THAT [YOU WILL ATTEND] SO YOUR CLUB CAN BE AS ACCURATELY AS POSSIBLE BE PLACED ON THE ATTENDING LIST! AND AGAIN ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB THANK YOU FOR EXCEPTING THE INVITE FOR AN EXCITING TIME ON THE {3rd ANNUAL TRAFFIC CUSTOM CARSHOW}! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

NEW PM CONFIRMATION!: {SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB} OF SAN DIEGO WILL BE ATTENDING! :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CALI.
SAN DIEGO C.C S.D. CALI.
MAD CIRCLE HIGH DESERT C.C.
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 11 2008, 01:24 PM~11838698
> *NEW PM CONFIRMATION!: {SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB} OF SAN DIEGO WILL BE ATTENDING! :0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 11 2008, 12:54 PM~11838574
> *no pre reg its going 2  be a big show
> *


 :no: PRE REG TENDS TO BE A LIL MORE CONFUSING


----------



## LOUSCPE

THATS A SUPER SHOW :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Oct 11 2008, 09:14 PM~11841057
> *THATS A SUPER SHOW :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


ttt
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE+Oct 11 2008, 09:14 PM~11841057-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS A SUPER SHOW :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR. RABBIT 62_@Oct 11 2008, 11:17 PM~11841523
> *ttt
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

:wave: :wave: good morning to all


----------



## JROCK

NOW BY PM CONFIRMATION! {AMIGOS CAR CLUB}! WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :nicoderm: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:

:thumbsup: :worshimbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## Steve9663

AGAIN NO PRE REG NEEDED!!!!!!!
but come early for a VERY GOOD SPOT......
PLENTY OF FOOD VENDORS AND THINGS TO DO.
AND SOME STORE WILL BE OPEN (deli, refreshment bar), along the street. 

ALL ARE WELCOME[/b]


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*TTT!* :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala

HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 13 2008, 03:15 PM~11851181
> *TTT! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FEW FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  


> 11834182
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='quotemain'>
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!    :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
Click to expand...

HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 13 2008, 03:15 PM~11851181
> *TTT! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626

OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Oct 14 2008, 05:29 AM~11856407
> * OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


*
TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 1 2008, 09:41 PM~11755657
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FEW FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  


> 11834182
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='quotemain'>
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!    :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
Click to expand...

HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
AND NOW BALLIN YOUNG!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


> 30's --- original & street  6 awards
> 40's --- original & street    6 awards
> 50-54 --- original street & mild  9 awards
> 55-59 --- original street & mild  9 awards
> 60-64 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
> 65-69 --- original street mild & full  12 awards
> 70's --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 80's --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 90's --- street mild & full  9 awards
> Luxurys --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 2000 & above --- street mild & full  9 awards
> mini trucks --- street mild & full  9 awards
> full size trucks --- street mild & full    9 awards
> bomb trucks --- original street & mild  9 awards
> SUVS --- street mild & full  9 awards
> motorcycles--- street mild & full    9 awards
> bikes --- street mild & full 9 awards
> pedal cars --- 1st 2nd 3rd --pedal cars are all one category  3 awards
> 3 wheel bikes --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- 3 wheelers are all one category  3 awards
> hot rods--- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category  3 awards
> low rods --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category  3 awards
> under construction --- 1 award
> special intrest--- 1 award
> furthest distance--- 1 award
> club participation --- 1 award + $200
> best of show --- 1 award + $100
> import class--- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place awards (only)
> These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!
> 
> here are the categories we will include the elcos with the trucks, I will find out more info if anything were to change...


----------



## DIPN714

HEY U GUYS HAVEING BEST BOMB TRUCK AWARD OR ALL THE TRUCK IN SAME CATOGORY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR THEIR SUPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

30's --- original & street mild 9 awards
40's --- original & street mild 9 awards
50-54 --- original street & mild 9 awards
55-59 --- original street & mild 9 awards
60-64 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
65-69 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
70's --- street mild & full 9 awards
80's --- street mild & full 9 awards
90's --- street mild & full 9 awards
80 Luxurys --- street mild & full 9 awards
90 Luxurys----street miid & full 9 awards 
2000 & above --- street mild & full 9 awards
inports--1st 2nd 3rd---one category 3 awards
mini trucks --- street mild & full 9 awards
full size trucks --- street mild & full 9 awards
bomb trucks --- original street & mild 9 awards
SUVS --- street mild & full 9 awards
motorcycles--- street mild & full 9 awards
bikes --- street mild & full 9 awards
pedal cars --- 1st 2nd 3rd --pedal cars are all one category 3 awards
3 wheel bikes --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- 3 wheelers are all one category 3 awards
hot rods--- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category 3 awards
low rods --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category 3 awards
under construction --- 1 award
special intrest--- 1 award
furthest distance--- 1 award
club participation --- 1 award + $200
best of show --- 1 award + $100
THERE WILL ALSO BE 1 AWARD FROM NAPA AND MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS FOR BEST PAINT
These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

REALITY CONFIRMED 10 CARS 
ROYAL IMAGE CONFIRMED 10 CARS 
BIG UCE KERN COUNTY CONFIRMED THEY'RE COMING


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Oct 14 2008, 06:29 AM~11856407
> * OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL {OLDIES}


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Oct 14 2008, 06:29 AM~11856407
> * OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


KEEP DOIN IT OLDIE STYLE {OLDIES}!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2008, 04:56 PM~11861444
> *REALITY CONFIRMED 10 CARS
> ROYAL IMAGE CONFIRMED 10 CARS
> BIG UCE KERN COUNTY CONFIRMED THEY'RE COMING
> *


 :0 :wow: :werd:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

NOW BY VERBAL CONFIRMATION! {ANTIQUE STYLE} WILL BE INTHE HOUSE! :0  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

OK PEOPLE!................................................................................................ hno: 
BY PM CONFIRMATION! {GROUPE ELA} WILL BE PUTTIN IN SOME SOUL IN THE TRAFFIC SHOW!
:0 :yes: :worship: EAST LOS! :worship: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  


> 11834182
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='quotemain'>
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!    :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
Click to expand...

HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
AND NOW FORGIVEN C.C.!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


> 30's --- original & street  6 awards
> 40's --- original & street    6 awards
> 50-54 --- original street & mild  9 awards
> 55-59 --- original street & mild  9 awards
> 60-64 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
> 65-69 --- original street mild & full  12 awards
> 70's --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 80's --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 90's --- street mild & full  9 awards
> Luxurys --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 2000 & above --- street mild & full  9 awards
> mini trucks --- street mild & full  9 awards
> full size trucks --- street mild & full    9 awards
> bomb trucks --- original street & mild  9 awards
> SUVS --- street mild & full  9 awards
> motorcycles--- street mild & full    9 awards
> bikes --- street mild & full 9 awards
> pedal cars --- 1st 2nd 3rd --pedal cars are all one category  3 awards
> 3 wheel bikes --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- 3 wheelers are all one category  3 awards
> hot rods--- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category  3 awards
> low rods --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category  3 awards
> under construction --- 1 award
> special intrest--- 1 award
> furthest distance--- 1 award
> club participation --- 1 award + $200
> best of show --- 1 award + $100
> import class--- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place awards (only)
> These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!
> 
> here are the categories we will include the elcos with the trucks, I will find out more info if anything were to change...


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2008, 04:26 PM~11861095
> *30's --- original & street mild  9 awards
> 40's --- original & street mild  9 awards
> 50-54 --- original street & mild  9 awards
> 55-59 --- original street & mild  9 awards
> 60-64 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
> 65-69 --- original street mild & full  12 awards
> 70's --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 80's --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 90's --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 80  Luxurys --- street mild & full  9 awards
> 90  Luxurys----street miid & full  9 awards
> 2000 & above --- street mild & full  9 awards
> inports--1st 2nd 3rd---one category  3 awards
> mini trucks --- street mild & full  9 awards
> full size trucks --- street mild & full    9 awards
> bomb trucks --- original street & mild  9 awards
> SUVS --- street mild & full  9 awards
> motorcycles--- street mild & full    9 awards
> bikes --- street mild & full 9 awards
> pedal cars --- 1st 2nd 3rd --pedal cars are all one category  3 awards
> 3 wheel bikes --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- 3 wheelers are all one category  3 awards
> hot rods--- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category  3 awards
> low rods --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category  3 awards
> under construction --- 1 award
> special intrest--- 1 award
> furthest distance--- 1 award
> club participation --- 1 award + $200
> best of show --- 1 award + $100
> THERE WILL ALSO BE 1 AWARD FROM NAPA AND MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS FOR BEST PAINT
> These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

NOW ANOTHER PM CONFIRMATION! {THEE ARTISTICS SO. CAL.} WIILL BE IN THE PLACE TO SHOW OFF THERE (ARTISTIC) SIDE! :0 :yes: :worship: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ITS GONNA BE A HELL OF A SHOW BE SURE TO BRING OUT YOUR BEST!! ALOT OF COMPETITION OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2008, 07:23 PM~11862964
> *
> ITS GONNA BE A HELL OF A SHOW BE SURE TO BRING OUT YOUR BEST!! ALOT OF COMPETITION OUT THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0  WOOOAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :werd: :worship:  uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LOUIE FROM TRAFFIC & DJ MATEO WILL BE DELIGHTING YOU WITH THE SOUND


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Oct 14 2008, 03:56 PM~11861444-->
> 
> 
> 
> REALITY CONFIRMED 10 CARS
> ROYAL IMAGE CONFIRMED 10 CARS
> BIG UCE KERN COUNTY CONFIRMED THEY'RE COMING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-JROCK_@Oct 14 2008, 05:10 PM~11862175
> *KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL {OLDIES}!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Oct 14 2008, 05:15 PM~11862224-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW BY VERBAL CONFIRMATION! {ANTIQUE STYLE} WILL BE INTHE HOUSE! :0    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 05:21 PM~11862282
> *OK PEOPLE!................................................................................................ hno:
> BY PM CONFIRMATION! {GROUPE ELA} WILL BE PUTTIN IN SOME SOUL IN THE TRAFFIC  SHOW!
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2008, 06:23 PM~11862964
> *LOOKS LIKE THIS SHOWS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK, HOW COME I HAVENT HEARD ABOUT IT! :biggrin: :roflmao:*


----------



## BIG PETE

FOREVER CLOWN'N CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BIG PETE_@Oct 14 2008, 07:44 PM~11863981
> *FOREVER CLOWN'N CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> *


 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C.


----------



## LOUSCPE

IT'S GONG TO BE A LOT OF TRAFFIC OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

:0 :0 :0 :0 damn i can't look at this anymore. can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Steve9663

*.....FROM THE TRAFFIC FAM......*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 14 2008, 08:18 PM~11864429
> *.....FROM THE TRAFFIC FAM......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## swick-1

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 2 2008, 07:34 PM~11763673
> *thanks for all of the support
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHARAOHS C.C.
> ROLLERS ONLY C.C.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATIONS C.C.
> STYLISTICS C.C.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> TWOTONEZ
> INEEDAFREAK.COM
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> EMPIRE CLASSICS C.C..
> AND ALL OF OUR <span style='color:blue'>THE TRAFFIC FAMILY SENDS OUT ALL OUR LOVE AND HOPE TO SEE YOUR CARS, BOMBS, BOMB TRUCKS, SUVS, LOWRIDERS OF ALL AGES 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, PEDAL CARS, LOWRODS, HOTRODS, GET YOUR DIGITAL CAMERAS READY and bring some extra memory cards......... :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I BE THERE HOMMIE....... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Oct 14 2008, 08:32 PM~11864603
> *I BE THERE HOMMIE....... :biggrin:
> *


  THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT, IM LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING ALL THE DIFFERENT RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Oct 14 2008, 09:32 PM~11864603
> *I BE THERE HOMMIE....... :biggrin:
> *


:werd: UP! {DUKES C.C. SFV}! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2008, 07:36 PM~11863137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOUIE FROM TRAFFIC & DJ MATEO WILL BE DELIGHTING YOU WITH THE SOUND
> *


THIS RIDE IS OFF THE CHAIN! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

I WILL BE THERE FORGIVEN C.C MISSED OUT LAST YEAR


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 15 2008, 09:58 AM~11868753
> *I WILL BE THERE FORGIVEN C.C MISSED OUT LAST YEAR
> *


WELCOME {FORGIVEN C.C.}! :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

I dont think Upland can Handle the Amount of Cars thats gonna show up!!!!

U guys better Reserve all the way up to Foothill :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup: its getting bigger


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 15 2008, 11:03 AM~11869251
> *I dont think Upland can Handle the Amount of Cars thats gonna show up!!!!
> 
> U guys better Reserve all the way up to Foothill :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  


> 11834182
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='quotemain'>
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
Click to expand...

HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
AND NOW FORGIVEN C.C.!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


> 30's --- original & street 6 awards
> 40's --- original & street 6 awards
> 50-54 --- original street & mild 9 awards
> 55-59 --- original street & mild 9 awards
> 60-64 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
> 65-69 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
> 70's --- street mild & full 9 awards
> 80's --- street mild & full 9 awards
> 90's --- street mild & full 9 awards
> Luxurys --- street mild & full 9 awards
> 2000 & above --- street mild & full 9 awards
> mini trucks --- street mild & full 9 awards
> full size trucks --- street mild & full 9 awards
> bomb trucks --- original street & mild 9 awards
> SUVS --- street mild & full 9 awards
> motorcycles--- street mild & full 9 awards
> bikes --- street mild & full 9 awards
> pedal cars --- 1st 2nd 3rd --pedal cars are all one category 3 awards
> 3 wheel bikes --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- 3 wheelers are all one category 3 awards
> hot rods--- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category 3 awards
> low rods --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category 3 awards
> under construction --- 1 award
> special intrest--- 1 award
> furthest distance--- 1 award
> club participation --- 1 award + $200
> best of show --- 1 award + $100
> import class--- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place awards (only)
> These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!
> 
> here are the categories we will include the elcos with the trucks, I will find out more info if anything were to change...


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 15 2008, 09:03 AM~11869251
> *I dont think Upland can Handle the Amount of Cars thats gonna show up!!!!
> 
> U guys better Reserve all the way up to Foothill :biggrin:
> *



X2 its going to be a good turn out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Oct 15 2008, 02:33 PM~11870965
> *X2 its going to be a good turn out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :werd: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2008, 03:26 PM~11861095
> *THESE ARE ALL THE CATEGORIES PLEASE DISREGARD THE OTHER ONES. THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB *


----------



## Steve9663

OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOOD LOOKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> 2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:


HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. 
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
*THEE ARTISTICS B.C.*
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
AND NOW FORGIVEN C.C.!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
[/quote]







:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 15 2008, 05:34 PM~11873030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars  there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators.  We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Oct 15 2008, 08:58 AM~11868753-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL BE THERE FORGIVEN C.C MISSED OUT LAST YEAR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE DAVID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'@Oct 15 2008, 10:03 AM~11869251
> *I dont think Upland can Handle the Amount of Cars thats gonna show up!!!!
> 
> U guys better Reserve all the way up to Foothill :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 hno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-The wagon_@Oct 15 2008, 12:17 PM~11870227
> *:thumbsup: its getting bigger
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK

NOW CONFIRMED BY PM! {UCE LAS VEGAS} CHAPTER! WILL BE SHOWIN UP! :0 :wow: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 15 2008, 06:19 PM~11874223
> *NOW CONFIRMED BY PM! {UCE LAS VEGAS} CHAPTER! WILL BE SHOWIN UP! :0  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 15 2008, 06:19 PM~11874223
> *NOW CONFIRMED BY PM! {UCE LAS VEGAS} CHAPTER! WILL BE SHOWIN UP! :0  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


HOW DO YOU GET TO THE SHOW FROM THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

:uh: WHAT FREEWAYS ARE YOU BY? :uh: THE SHOWS OFF THE 10


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11875422
> *HOW DO YOU GET TO THE SHOW FROM THE HARBOR AREA
> *


Same way as if u guys were going back to Vegas Uce! . . get to the 15-freeway Northbound and it should be just past Rancho-Cucamonga for you !!


----------



## Lil Spanks

can we camp out :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:40 PM~11875874
> *can we camp out :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


IT MIGHT BE A LITTLE COLD. BUT I DON'T THINK THERE'S A NEED


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 15 2008, 08:02 PM~11875422
> *HOW DO YOU GET TO THE SHOW FROM THE HARBOR AREA
> *


TAKE THE 10 EAST GET OFF ON EUCLID MAKE A RIGHT ON EUCLID GO UP TO ABOUT 1 MILE YOU'LL SEE OLD TOWN SIGHNS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 15 2008, 08:47 PM~11875981
> *TAKE THE 10 EAST GET OFF ON EUCLID MAKE A LEFT ON EUCLID GO UP TO ABOUT 1 MILE YOU'LL SEE OLD TOWN SIGHNS
> *


  :uh: 
SORRY I GOT MIXED UP


----------



## Steve9663

Directions:
From L.A.
10fwy East 
exit EUCLID (st. hwy83) make a left (go North)
go past IHOP til next street
Make a Right on 9th. 
entrance past the UPLAND historic sign

From San Bernardino/ Riverside:
10fwy WEST 
exit Euclid ave (st. hwy83) merge to 2nd. go straight (go North)
go pass train tracks
make a LEFT on E. A st.
make a right on Euclid
Make a Right on 9th. 
entrance past the UPLAND historic sign

TRAFFIC C.C.





--------------------


----------



## bigshod

*WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## joey street style

> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> IMAGINATION C.C.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> <span style='font-family:Times'><span style=\'color:blue\'>With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
> :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2008, 08:56 PM~11876113
> *TRAFFIC WELCOMES CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BAKERSFIELD THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> 
> 
> AND STREET STYLE C.C.*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 15 2008, 09:05 PM~11876269
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>THATS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2008, 09:12 PM~11876387
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> THATS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2008, 10:12 PM~11876387
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> THATS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

NOW BY PM CONFIRMATION {GROUPE} RIVERSIDE CHAPTER WILL MAKE THEIR PRESENCE KNOWN! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## servant of christ

> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> *FORGIVEN C.C.!
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
> *


*
[/quote]







:biggrin:
[/quote]*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 15 2008, 10:15 PM~11877145
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP ...... C-YOU THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2008, 11:27 PM~11877276
> *SUP ...... C-YOU THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
AND NOW UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAPTER!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## supreme82

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 16 2008, 02:58 AM~11878496
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THIS SHOW IS GOIN 2 GET CONTAGIOUS! :biggrin:


----------



## BALLERZ INC

Ballerz Inc is coming strong to this one. We took over last year and this year we have more surprises....add us to the list Traffic....


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Oct 16 2008, 11:13 AM~11880911
> *Ballerz Inc is coming strong to this one. We took over last year and this year we have more surprises....add us to the list Traffic....
> *


U GOT IT BALLERZ! YOUR N!


----------



## JROCK

NOW BY MYSPACE CONFIRMATION! 

{INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM BIKE CLUB}! WILL BE ROARING TO THE SHOW!
 hno: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :nicoderm:  uffin:

HERE'S THEIR LINK! :ugh: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: 
http://innercirclemotorsport.com/


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
AND NOW {INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.}!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 16 2008, 01:59 PM~11883329
> *2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!    :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C.  S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> AND NOW {INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.}!
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> *


 :around: cant find us


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

QUOTE(JROCK @ Oct 16 2008, 01:59 PM) 
2 THA TOP! 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540


HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
AND NOW {INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.}!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! 
TRAFFIC SO. CAL. WELCOMES ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS
AND WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 16 2008, 04:05 PM~11884936
> *QUOTE(JROCK @ Oct 16 2008, 01:59 PM)
> 2 THA TOP!
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C.  S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> AND NOW {INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.}!
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?!
> TRAFFIC SO. CAL. WELCOMES ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS
> AND WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


You can add me to the Vip list... I'm there!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 16 2008, 05:30 PM~11885159
> *You can add me to the Vip list... I'm there!
> *


IF SHE GOES THEN IM GOING :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Oct 16 2008, 10:13 AM~11880911
> *Ballerz Inc is coming strong to this one. We took over last year and this year we have more surprises....add us to the list Traffic....
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 16 2008, 05:30 PM~11885159
> *You can add me to the Vip list... I'm there!
> *


GOOD GIRL! RUTHIE! I KNEW U WOULDN'T LET SO. CAL DOWN! :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 16 2008, 04:57 PM~11884831
> *:around: cant find us
> *


MY BAD BIGSHOD! :banghead: YOUR CLUB NAME IS AND WILL BE ON THE LIST! THAT'S MY :werd: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11885623
> *IF  SHE  GOES  THEN  IM GOING   :biggrin:
> *


HEY SMILEY! I THOUGHT WERE GOING?! YOU JUST WANT TO GO TO THE SHOW FOR THE GIRLS! WE KNOW! DOCTORS ORDERS! :biggrin: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
AND NOW {INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.}!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WHO PRODUCTIONS CHECKED IN
SMILEY'S 84 FLEETWOOD CHECKED IN
RUTHIE SKYE YOU'RE ALWAYS WELCOME @ OUR FUNCTIONS
THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY


----------



## G2G_Al

How come I am not on the VIP List.......


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ALEX AND GANGS TO GRACE V.I.P. ALWAYS @ TRAFFIC FUNCTIONS thanks again for my shirt alex :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 16 2008, 07:55 PM~11887481
> *ALEX AND GANGS TO GRACE V.I.P. ALWAYS @ TRAFFIC FUNCTIONS  thanks again for my shirt alex  :biggrin:
> *



X's 3000 G2G is Always Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 16 2008, 07:55 PM~11887481
> *ALEX AND GANGS TO GRACE V.I.P. ALWAYS @ TRAFFIC FUNCTIONS  thanks again for my shirt alex  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mark!!!

You know we are there, Hopefully we will have our 54 out!!! Bring nothing but the best we have!!! So you won't see no primer from us this year....


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 16 2008, 08:09 PM~11887632
> *X's 3000 G2G is Always Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



Thanks Bro!!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 16 2008, 09:13 PM~11887685
> *Thanks Mark!!!
> 
> You know we are there, Hopefully we will have our 54 out!!!  Bring nothing but the best we have!!!  So you won't see no primer from us this year....
> *


:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 2 THA TOP G2G! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOW WHAT!

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 16 2008, 11:30 AM~11881110
> *NOW BY MYSPACE CONFIRMATION!
> 
> {INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM BIKE CLUB}! WILL BE ROARING TO THE SHOW!
> hno:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:  :nicoderm:    uffin:
> 
> HERE'S THEIR LINK! :ugh:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> http://innercirclemotorsport.com/
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THOSE SOME BADD AAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
BIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HEY RUTHIE! WHAT CAN YOU DO ON THESE?!  :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## The wagon

on the map where is the check in going to be
and where is the trailer parking going to be


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 16 2008, 11:31 PM~11889673
> *on the map where is the check in going to be
> and where is the trailer parking going to be
> *


WE HAVE A MEETING IN UPLAND THIS SUNDAY WE WILL WORK OUT THE TRAILER PARKING THEN


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
AND NOW LOS ANGELS C.C.! :biggrin: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

PM CONFIRMED! TRAFFIC WELCOMES {LOS ANGELS} CAR CLUB! :0  :cheesy: :nicoderm: :angel: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 11:11 AM~11892232
> *TTT
> *


U KNOW IT GIRL! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

PM CONFIRMED! {SWIFT CAR CLUB} IS COMIN :0 THOUOOOUUUGH! :yes:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
NOW ADDED SWIFT CAR CLUB! :biggrin: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Twotonz

good meeting you at the Super Show Mark and ill see the rest of you homies on the 9th


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2008, 01:06 PM~11894787
> *good meeting you at the Super Show Mark and ill see the rest of you homies on the 9th
> *


Likewise Humberto :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart

CONSAFOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WHATS UP STEVE AND TRIGGER JOHN :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Oct 17 2008, 04:47 PM~11896497
> *CONSAFOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WHATS UP STEVE AND TRIGGER JOHN :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME CONSAFOS CAR CLUB! WILL BE GLAD TO SEE YOU! :0 :cheesy: :wave: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
SWIFT C.C.
NOW ADDED CONSAFOS CAR CLUB! :biggrin: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Oct 17 2008, 03:47 PM~11896497
> *CONSAFOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WHATS UP STEVE AND TRIGGER JOHN :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for looking out good to see fam coming out!!!!!

TRAFFIC send thier thank for the support to you guys all


----------



## jojo67

SUP BRO, THIS IS GETTING BIG!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11900414
> *SUP BRO, THIS IS GETTING BIG!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11900414
> *SUP BRO, THIS IS GETTING BIG!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Your gonna have to park cars on Euclid and shit, you guys are gonna run out of room... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 17 2008, 10:09 PM~11900576
> *Your gonna have to park cars on Euclid and shit, you guys are gonna run out of room... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I think it will be good if we park everybody right .There will be enough room


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11900629
> *I think it will be good if we park everybody right .There will be enough room
> *


I was just being funny...i know you'll have enough room, it's a big spot where ya'll having it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11900666
> *TTT
> *


You rolling thru ruthie??? :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11900660
> *I was just being funny...i know you'll have enough room, it's a big spot where ya'll having it. :thumbsup:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD. NEXT YEAR MAYBE THE CITY WILL OPEN MORE BIGGER FOR US.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 17 2008, 10:18 PM~11900681
> *You rolling thru ruthie??? :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH THATS WHAT WE ARE ALL TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 17 2008, 10:20 PM~11900699
> *HELL YEAH THATS WHAT WE ARE ALL TALKING ABOUT.
> *


Oh snap, she's going to be there.....TIGHT!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 16 2008, 04:30 PM~11885159
> *You can add me to the Vip list... I'm there!
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE SHE IS COMING


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 17 2008, 10:26 PM~11900750
> *IT LOOKS LIKE SHE IS COMING
> *


Wow thats love to the I.E. :thumbsup: and Traffic C.C.


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 17 2008, 10:18 PM~11900681
> *You rolling thru ruthie??? :biggrin:
> *


Yup.. Sure am!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 17 2008, 10:26 PM~11900750
> *IT LOOKS LIKE SHE IS COMING
> *


Yeah, they didnt even add me to the list!  lol


----------



## Ruthie Skye

* I GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE!!!! *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 10:40 PM~11900882
> *Yup.. Sure am!
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 10:42 PM~11900891
> *Yeah, they didnt even add me to the list!  lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11900900
> * I GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE!!!!
> *


YOU KNOW TRAFFIC HAS NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR RUTHIE SKYE YOUR VIP :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

Q-VO TRAFFIC C.C. ITS ME LITTLE PAUL FROM CLASSIC STYLE YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 11:42 PM~11900891
> *Yeah, they didnt even add me to the list!  lol
> *


DON'T WORRY RUTHIE! {EYE}:nicoderm: GOT U! U R DEFINATELY ON THE LIST!  :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2008, 01:35 AM~11901560
> *Q-VO TRAFFIC C.C. ITS ME LITTLE PAUL FROM CLASSIC STYLE YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE
> *


COOL!  CLASSIC STYLE IN THE HOUSE! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2008, 12:35 AM~11901560
> *Q-VO TRAFFIC C.C. ITS ME LITTLE PAUL FROM CLASSIC STYLE YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE
> *


paul and CLASSIC STYLE ARE CHECK IN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

good night J ROCK talk to you later


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
AND NOW NEU EXPOSURE C.C.!:thumbsup: :
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 18 2008, 02:00 AM~11901703
> *good night J ROCK talk to you later
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 18 2008, 12:53 AM~11901657
> *COOL!   CLASSIC STYLE IN THE HOUSE! :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JROCK

:NOW PM CONFIRMED! NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB WILL BE READY TO SHOW! :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2008, 02:13 AM~11901760
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGS IM JUST HERE HARD TIMEING IT WITH SOME GOOD OLDIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 18 2008, 01:15 AM~11901765
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOGG WHAT YOU DOING


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2008, 02:19 AM~11901774
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGG WHAT YOU DOING
> *


SCOUTING 4 RUTHIE SKYE PICS. :nicoderm: HEY RUTHIE! CAN U DO THE FELLAS A FAVOR AND POST SUM PICS OF U ON HERE TO KEEP US MOTIVATED TILL THE SHOW STARTS?! :yes:  :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 18 2008, 01:31 AM~11901804
> *SCOUTING 4 RUTHIE SKYE PICS. :nicoderm: HEY RUTHIE! CAN U DO THE FELLAS A FAVOR AND POST SUM PICS OF U ON HERE TO KEEP US MOTIVATED TILL THE SHOW STARTS?! :yes:    :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:    uffin:
> *


KOOL KOOL


----------



## jojo67

SUP FELLAS!!! :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 18 2008, 02:44 AM~11901837
> *SUP FELLAS!!! :wave:
> *


WAT IT DO! :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2008, 08:31 PM~11806668
> *any of you homies going to be in Vegas this weekend?  Ill be out their with the next big time model Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:uh: TWOTONZ.COM MODEL HALINA! YEAH! :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> HERE'S SOME PICS OF TWO TONZ WORK! LOOK OUT FOR HIM AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :werd:
> Here is a preview of some of the shoots for my calendar


[/quote]
:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2008, 10:29 PM~11765395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cuties I told you guys about from Mariscos Ensenada. They will be at our show selling mariscos
> *


----------



## JROCK

AND IF ANYBODY GOT PICS OF SOME CHICKS THAT'S ROLLIN UP TO THE SHOW TO DO THEIR THANG AND CAUSE {TRAFFIC}! FEEL FREE TO POST SOME UP! :yes: WE INSIST! :nicoderm:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 18 2008, 01:44 AM~11901837
> *SUP FELLAS!!! :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOGG


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 18 2008, 05:32 AM~11902056
> *
> *


Sweet!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

:nicoderm:
[/quote]
*Very nice work Twotonz as always!!!!!!*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :nicoderm:


*Very nice work Twotonz as always!!!!!!*
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 18 2008, 05:39 PM~11905119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE SOME NICE PICS DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE


----------



## Guest

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HELL YEA I GUESS YOU DID THOSE ARE NICE TOO


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 18 2008, 06:19 PM~11905363
> *HELL YEA I GUESS YOU DID THOSE ARE NICE TOO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 18 2008, 06:19 PM~11905361
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *

























very NICE RUTHIE.... :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

* WOW! Those are a lot of pictures... To see more of me you can check out MYSPACE/RUTHIESKYE.
TTT *


----------



## JROCK

NOW PM CONFIRMED!

UCE SAN FERNANDO CHAPTER!

UCE L.A. HARBOR!

AND

EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
AND NOW EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.!:thumbsup: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

HERE'S MORE PICS OF (INNER CIRCLE M.C.) WITH CHICKS TOO! :0 :cheesy: :yes: :worship: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1070813


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
72 CUTTY
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOST ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
AND NOW NEU EXPOSURE C.C.!:thumbsup: :
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Steve9663

The Show details have been lined out and good news/updates is coming, 
Mark will fill in the details and we will follow up....


<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*TRAFFIC FAM sends thier THANKS to all of you for your SUPPORT ON making this a very successful event.."""THANK YOU ALL"""
NOV 9th. can't W8*</span>

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 1970

LOST ANGELS CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Oct 19 2008, 08:22 PM~11913395
> *LOST ANGELS  CC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Oct 19 2008, 09:22 PM~11913395
> *LOST ANGELS  CC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## LOUSCPE

WHAT UP FAM. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Oct 19 2008, 10:49 PM~11914355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP FAM. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 18 2008, 07:38 PM~11905904
> * WOW! Those are a lot of pictures... To see more of me you can check out MYSPACE/RUTHIESKYE.
> TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

NOW PM CONFIRMED! MAKING THEIR ROYAL APPEARANCE: ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
AND NOW THE ROYALS C.C. LV!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Toro

we'll be there......


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 20 2008, 08:00 AM~11916481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be there......
> *



THANKS for your SUPPORT looking forward to see you there, 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 20 2008, 08:00 AM~11916481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be there......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 20 2008, 12:48 AM~11915443
> *NOW PM CONFIRMED! MAKING THEIR ROYAL APPEARANCE: ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
{EYE} GOT ANOTHER SUPRISE 2 BUST OUT ON U FELLAS! :biggrin: :yes:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: STAND BY! uffin:


----------



## MACHETE

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING

I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING


----------



## MACHETE

> _Originally posted by MACHETE_@Oct 20 2008, 08:16 PM~11924665
> *I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> *


----------



## MACHETE

J/K ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by MACHETE_@Oct 20 2008, 08:16 PM~11924665
> *I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> 
> I AM PROTESTING THIS SHOW BECAUSE OF ALL OF THE FUCKIN SPAMING
> *


:roflmao: GET OFF OUR TOPIC THEN! U PROBABLY DON'T EVEN HAVE A RIDE ANY WAY :roflmao:


----------



## MACHETE

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 20 2008, 08:19 PM~11924710
> *:roflmao: GET OFF OUR TOPIC THEN!  U PROBABLY DON'T EVEN HAVE A RIDE ANY WAY :roflmao:
> *


YOUR RIGHT I DON'T HAVE A CAR....IM TAKIN A CAB TO THE SHOW


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by MACHETE_@Oct 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11924697
> *J/K ILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by MACHETE_@Oct 20 2008, 08:22 PM~11924751
> *YOUR RIGHT I DON'T HAVE A CAR....IM TAKIN A CAB TO THE SHOW
> *


 :biggrin: I THOUGHT U SAID YOU WERE PROTESTING THE SHOW :uh:


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK

I'LL BE THERE


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
AND NOW THE ROYALS C.C. LV!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK

ANY BOOTHS AVAILIBLE?


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 20 2008, 08:32 PM~11924900
> *ANY BOOTHS AVAILIBLE?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

SUP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK

SUP ON THE BOOTHS


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 10:39 PM~11925677
> *SUP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAT IT DU HOMIE! :biggrin: IT'S LOOKN GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 20 2008, 09:43 PM~11925723
> *WAT IT DU HOMIE! :biggrin: IT'S LOOKN GOOD! :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT ...THERE IS GONNA BE A SHIT LOAD OF FIRME RIDES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 20 2008, 10:42 PM~11925711
> *SUP ON THE BOOTHS
> *


I'LL HIT UP THE THE PRES. OR TRAFFIC LAC ON THAT! :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 20 2008, 09:45 PM~11925743
> *I'LL HIT UP THE PHE PRES. OR TRAFFIC LAC ON THAT! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS SEND IT IN A PM


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 10:45 PM~11925733
> *CANT WAIT ...THERE IS GONNA BE A SHIT LOAD OF FIRME RIDES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GONNA BE MORE SUPRISES TOO! :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 20 2008, 10:46 PM~11925753
> *THANKS SEND IT IN A PM
> *


4 SHO! :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 20 2008, 09:49 PM~11925787
> *GONNA BE MORE SUPRISES TOO! :nicoderm:
> *












A LIVE CONCERT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

> A LIVE CONCERT :cheesy:  :cheesy:


NAH BRO.! THAT'S AT YOUR SHOW! :nicoderm: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nicoderm: 
WE GOT SOMETHIN BETTER! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


WE GOT {DAZZA}! IN THE HOUSE! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 








[/quote]


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 09:54 PM~11925831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIVE CONCERT :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 *HOPEFULLY!* :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 20 2008, 10:03 PM~11925926
> *:0 HOPEFULLY! :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 20 2008, 09:45 PM~11925733
> *CANT WAIT ...THERE IS GONNA BE A SHIT LOAD OF FIRME RIDES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97

Do we need to pre reg to get a spot?


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Oct 21 2008, 12:37 AM~11926532
> *Do we need to pre reg to get a spot?
> *


NO PRE REG. COME EARLY TO PROCESS IN. ROLL IN TIME STARTAS AT 5:45AM! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

:thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: 2 THA TOP!  



cover 1 of 2 Issue 3

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: subs









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3

















[email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website
you


----------



## Steve9663

> NAH BRO.! THAT'S AT YOUR SHOW! :nicoderm: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nicoderm:
> WE GOT SOMETHIN BETTER! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
> WE GOT {DAZZA}! IN THE HOUSE! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


[/quote]
one fo my favorites of all times,,,,,,,,,DAZZA
:worship:


----------



## JROCK

[ATTENTION ALL CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS]!


THE ROLL IN TIME HAS BEEN CHANGED TO 6:15AM ON 11/09/08! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

ATTENTION TO BUSINESSES INTERESTED IN BOOTH SPACES. ALL BOOTH SPACES ARE NOW FULL. WE WE'LL TRY TO MAKE MORE BOOTH SPACE IF POSSIBLE NEXT YEAR. THANK FOR YOUR INTEREST! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP!



:yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 








[/quote]


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
AND NOW LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA}! (model) :nicoderm: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Count us in


----------



## JROCK

:uh: :biggrin: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2008, 11:16 AM~11929656
> *Count us in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Oct 21 2008, 11:16 AM~11929656-->
> 
> 
> 
> Count us in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Rich_@Oct 21 2008, 03:11 PM~11931950
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> 2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model):nicoderm:
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm:
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm:
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> AND NOW LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA}! (model) :nicoderm:
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE*
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

WELCOME IMPALAS MAGAZINE!  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
AND NOW IMPALAS MAGAZINE! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT at 3:04am and not a soul on LIL.
2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Ruthie Skye


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 22 2008, 03:04 AM~11937543
> *TTT at 3:04am and not a soul on LIL.
> 2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Ruthie Skye
> *



it's tooooooo early.......
 :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 22 2008, 03:04 AM~11937543
> *TTT at 3:04am and not a soul on LIL.
> 2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Ruthie Skye
> *


 :0


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

This is going to be like a Super Show with Super Models :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Oct 22 2008, 10:16 AM~11939716
> *SUPER MODELS IS CORRECT
> 
> GOOD LOOKING OUT*


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## EL RAIDER

SOCIOS












will be there :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 22 2008, 12:30 PM~11940370
> *SOCIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be there  :biggrin:
> *


GLAD TO HAVE YOU SOCIOS! :0 :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
AND NOW SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
Click to expand...


----------



## BiG GiO

hno: hno: :werd: hno:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

14909 views and page 38 thats bad ass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Oct 22 2008, 05:44 PM~11944308
> *14909 views and page 38  thats bad ass. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 22 2008, 07:29 PM~11945735
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


bringing the SUPER SHOW to you all... free to spectators WOW!!!!!!!
NOW THATS WHAT IT IS ABOUT.........

TRAFFIC is bringing it back to the EMPIRE!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 22 2008, 08:44 PM~11945937
> *bringing the SUPER SHOW to you all... free to spectators WOW!!!!!!!
> NOW THATS WHAT IT IS ABOUT.........
> 
> TRAFFIC is bringing it back to the EMPIRE!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


YEAH BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIY! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :

http://www.hotels.com/

http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true


http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true


http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true


----------



## lowridincalivato

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Oct 22 2008, 11:50 PM~11948665
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLERZ INC

dam with all these car clubs signing up to come to the show, I ask myself were are they all gonna fit? its gonna be on & crakin....


----------



## RO.LIFER

IF THIS MANY RIDES ARE COMIN YOU MIGHT WANT TO CONSIDER A EARLIER MOVE-IN


----------



## The wagon

hno: hno:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 23 2008, 12:14 PM~11952514
> *IF THIS MANY RIDES ARE COMIN YOU MIGHT WANT TO CONSIDER A EARLIER MOVE-IN
> *


IF THEY DO START IT EARLER WE ARE GOIN TO NEED LOT OF THIS


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 23 2008, 12:53 PM~11952986
> *IF THEY DO START IT EARLER WE ARE GOIN TO NEED LOT OF THIS
> 
> *


BETTER THAN A LOT OF THIS :tears: FROM PEOPLE WAITING IN LONG ________________'S


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 23 2008, 01:19 PM~11953313
> *BETTER THAN A LOT OF THIS :tears:  FROM PEOPLE WAITING IN LONG ________________'S
> *


we got a good system i'll post map later :cheesy:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2008, 01:57 PM~11953748
> *we got a good system i'll post map later  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

majestics gonna be be deep


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 23 2008, 04:14 PM~11954554
> *majestics  gonna  be  be  deep
> *


 :0 ! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 23 2008, 01:19 PM~11953313
> *BETTER THAN A LOT OF THIS :tears:  FROM PEOPLE WAITING IN LONG ________________'S
> *


POINT WELL TAKEN :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

GOT WORD FROM {INNER CIRCLE M.C.}! THERE GOING TO BE BRINGIN SUM MORE HEAT! (models) SO GET THOSE CAMERAS AND VIDEO CAMS READY!  :wow: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC+Oct 23 2008, 09:59 AM~11951113-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam with all these car clubs signing up to come to the show, I ask myself *were are they all gonna fit?* its gonna be on & crakin....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 23 2008, 03:14 PM~11954554
> *majestics  gonna  be  be  deep
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

Be ready with $$$ in hand and MEMO, BIG ROB will take good care of you guys and the rest of the fam will be their to help you out........


*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 23 2008, 03:14 PM~11954554
> *majestics  gonna  be  be  deep
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT SMILEY **by the way the JR Undertaker looking good (MINI-ME)


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11955792
> *GOT WORD FROM {INNER CIRCLE M.C.}! THERE GOING TO BE BRINGIN SUM MORE HEAT! (models) SO GET THOSE CAMERAS AND VIDEO CAMS READY!   :wow:  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


just make sure they make their way to the Impalas Magazine booth...hehehehehe


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 23 2008, 07:11 PM~11956206
> *just make sure they make their way to the Impalas Magazine booth...hehehehehe
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 23 2008, 03:14 PM~11954554
> *majestics  gonna  be  be  deep
> *


LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow619

Lookin forward to the show. hoping all goes well and I can make it out there.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Oct 23 2008, 06:39 PM~11956466
> *Lookin forward to the show. hoping all goes well and I can make it out there.
> *


 :cheesy: HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING DOES GO WELL AND YOU CAN MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow619

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 23 2008, 06:45 PM~11956523
> *:cheesy: HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING DOES GO WELL AND YOU CAN MAKE IT :biggrin:
> *


*X's 3 for TRAFFIC*


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11958253
> *TTT
> *


YEAH GIRL! :biggrin:


----------



## LOUSCPE

KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE AT THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Oct 23 2008, 10:31 PM~11958475
> *KINGS OF KINGS  WILL BE AT THE SHOW  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:  :worship: {KING of KINGS}! :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
AND NOW KING of KINGS C.C.! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
Click to expand...


----------



## LOUSCPE




----------



## hell razer

:nicoderm: :0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Oct 23 2008, 12:14 PM~11952514-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF THIS MANY RIDES ARE COMIN YOU MIGHT WANT TO CONSIDER A EARLIER MOVE-IN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2008, 01:57 PM~11953748
> *we got a good system i'll post map later  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*EXACT CHANGE*</span> :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 23 2008, 11:41 PM~11959098
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>EXACT CHANGE</span> :biggrin:    :yes:
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*EXACT CHANGE* :biggrin:    :yes:
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Steve9663

HIT IT UP TTT


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 23 2008, 10:41 PM~11959098
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>EXACT CHANGE</span> :biggrin:    :yes:
> *


HOW MUCH? $$$$$$$$


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 24 2008, 08:51 AM~11961395
> *HOW MUCH? $$$$$$$$
> *


*25$ for cars
10$ for Bikes

TRAFFIC C.C.

looking forward to See R.O. there*


----------



## 69 impala

What's up Memo & TRAFFIC C.C. ready to roll. Trying to get more fools to roll that day. By the looks of the list Memo got to hit the road at 5:00 am :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

save me the best spot;;


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Steve9663

1st in line gets in 1st and please be patient and we will get you in. Memo, ROB RUDY will do a very good job Like they did LAST YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

****all SPOTS are good SPOTS :biggrin:

SORRY we cannot allow any street action (NO HOPPING) :thumbsup: :nono: 

NO CRUZING AFTER...... :nono: :nono: 

We have a very good thing with the CITY OF Upland and dont want to put a bad taste in thier mouths. 

*THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING*


----------



## EL RAIDER

123 ninth st west or east?


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 24 2008, 10:47 AM~11962657
> *123 ninth st west or east?
> *



***YOU WILL COME IN THROUGH EUCLID TO EAST A STREET, YOU WILL GO TO 3RD STREET, YOU WILL BE DIRECTED TO GO TO A PARKING LOT WITH THREE LANES AND THERE YOU WILL GET CHECKED IN. IT SHOULD GO VERY SMOOTHLY. PARKING WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR TRAILERS. SEMIS CAR HAULERS WILL BE PARKED ON A STREET.
COME TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER. MOVE IN WILL START @ 6:15 A.M. MAYBE A LITTLE EARLIER. WE WILL TRY TO GET YOU IN THERE AS FAST AS WE CAN. WE KNOW HOW IT FEELS.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 24 2008, 10:53 AM~11962716
> ****YOU WILL COME IN THROUGH EUCLID TO EAST A STREET, YOU WILL GO TO 3RD STREET, YOU WILL BE DIRECTED TO GO TO A PARKING LOT WITH THREE LANES AND THERE YOU WILL GET CHECKED IN. IT SHOULD GO VERY SMOOTHLY. PARKING WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR TRAILERS. SEMIS CAR HAULERS WILL BE PARKED ON A STREET.
> COME TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER. MOVE IN WILL START @ 6:15 A.M. MAYBE A LITTLE EARLIER. WE WILL TRY TO GET YOU IN THERE AS FAST AS WE CAN. WE KNOW HOW IT FEELS.
> *




gracias


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11959344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WILL COME IN THROUGH EUCLID TO EAST A STREET, YOU WILL GO TO 3RD STREET, YOU WILL BE DIRECTED TO GO TO A PARKING LOT WITH THREE LANES AND THERE YOU WILL GET CHECKED IN. IT SHOULD GO VERY SMOOTHLY. PARKING WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR TRAILERS. SEMIS CAR HAULERS WILL BE PARKED ON A STREET.
> COME TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER. MOVE IN WILL START @ 6:15 A.M. MAYBE A LITTLE EARLIER. WE WILL TRY TO GET YOU IN THERE AS FAST AS WE CAN. WE KNOW HOW IT FEELS.
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 24 2008, 10:42 AM~11962606
> *1st in line gets in 1st and please be patient and we will get you in. Memo, ROB RUDY will do a very good job Like they did LAST YEAR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ****all SPOTS are good SPOTS  :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY we cannot allow any street action (NO HOPPING)  :thumbsup:  :nono:
> 
> NO CRUZING AFTER...... :nono:  :nono:
> 
> We have a very good thing with the CITY OF Upland and dont want to put a bad taste in thier mouths.
> 
> THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING
> *


I will pay extra to be placed by the location that sells beer :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 24 2008, 10:42 AM~11962606
> *1st in line gets in 1st and please be patient and we will get you in. Memo, ROB RUDY will do a very good job Like they did LAST YEAR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ****all SPOTS are good SPOTS  :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY we cannot allow any street action (NO HOPPING)  :thumbsup:  :nono:
> 
> NO CRUZING AFTER...... :nono:  :nono:
> 
> We have a very good thing with the CITY OF Upland and dont want to put a bad taste in thier mouths.
> 
> THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING
> *


 :yes: :yes: NOT A BAD SEAT IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 24 2008, 10:24 AM~11962390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: :worship:


----------



## JROCK

TTTT!


----------



## 909vert63

IF YOU BRING A RIDE DO YOU JUST WAIT IN LINE OR IS THERE PRE-REG GOING ON BEFORE THE SHOW. uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Oct 24 2008, 07:20 PM~11966423
> *IF YOU BRING A RIDE DO YOU JUST WAIT IN LINE OR IS THERE PRE-REG GOING ON BEFORE THE SHOW. uffin:
> *


NO PRE REG. COME EARLY AS POSSIBLE TO GET IN LINE WITH EXACT CHANGE IN HAND TO KEEP THE PROCESS MOVING SMOOTHLY.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 23 2008, 10:46 PM~11958647
> *2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!    :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model):nicoderm:
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm:
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C.  S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CITY WIDE C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)  :nicoderm:
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm:
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> AND NOW KING of KINGS C.C.! :biggrin:
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
NOW ADDED CITY WIDE CAR CLUB! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

NOW ADDED: CITY WIDE CAR CLUB! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C. 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Steve9663

Count down to the big SHOW 

Just to let all know, we talked about the show at our Halloween Dance (Briffly) and we got a outstandig plan to get all of you in with ease.......

we will fill in more details daily to keep you all informed......... 

Man the TACO man that we had for our DANCE last night was very good he will be there ""TACOING IT UP""" wow..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by pecks1_@Sep 17 2008, 12:07 AM~11622936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pharoahs where you at --> shout outs to yah --> come on through :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rick383

how dou i get their from vegas 
IS THER AWARDS FOR 80 CARS ON BIG WHEELS? LET ME KNOW I WANT TO GO!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Oct 26 2008, 06:39 PM~11978908
> *how dou i get their from vegas
> IS THER AWARDS FOR 80 CARS ON BIG WHEELS? LET ME KNOW I WANT TO GO!
> *


We will put you 80's street or if its a luxury then we will put you 80's luxury street.
Take the 15 to 210 towards pasadena, exit campus to A street make a right on A street go to 3 street.


----------



## Guest

YOU GUYS ARE ENTERING FROM A STREET...BY THE I-HOP..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 26 2008, 07:29 PM~11979474
> *YOU GUYS ARE ENTERING FROM A STREET...BY THE I-HOP..
> *


 yes we are Euclid to A street to 3rd


----------



## bigrayman

OHANA SO CAL WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

looking forward to See R.O. there[/b][/size][/color][/font]
[/quote]

R.O. WILL DEFINITLY BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

:biggrin: *TTT!*


----------



## CONNECTEDPRESIDENT

CONNECTED C.C. WILL BE THERE
EST 1994


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by CONNECTEDPRESIDENT_@Oct 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11987692
> *CONNECTED C.C. WILL BE THERE
> EST 1994
> *












HAVEN'T SEEN YOU GUY'S IN A LONG WHILE! :0 :cheesy: WE'LL BE GLAD TO SEE YOU CONNECTED BROTHER'S AT THE SHOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE CAR CLUB
AND NOW CONNECTED CAR CLUB! :thumbsup:


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
Click to expand...


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar

:biggrin: I counted , we have officially posted the flyer 65 times on our own forum. I have to post like 10 times to get my avitar approved so I am going to copy and paste like steve8675309 :0


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar

> _Originally posted by Pumpkin Escobar_@Oct 27 2008, 07:11 PM~11988393
> *:biggrin: I counted , we have officially posted the flyer 65 times on our own forum. I have to post like 10 times to get my avitar approved so I am going to copy and paste like steve8675309  :0
> *


   :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by CONNECTEDPRESIDENT+Oct 27 2008, 05:18 PM~11987692-->
> 
> 
> 
> CONNECTED C.C. WILL BE THERE
> EST 1994
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pumpkin Escobar_@Oct 27 2008, 06:11 PM~11988393
> *:biggrin: I counted , we have officially posted the flyer 65 times on our own forum. I have to post like 10 times to get my avitar approved so I am going to copy and paste like steve8675309  :0
> *


WASSUP OP :biggrin:


----------



## CONNECTEDPRESIDENT

I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR GUYS SHOW ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK........ :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2008, 07:14 PM~11988427
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> WASSUP OP :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna quote the f$%@ out of this now! Whats up Memo :biggrin:  :0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Pumpkin Escobar_@Oct 27 2008, 06:21 PM~11988519
> *I'm gonna quote the f$%@ out of this now! Whats up Memo  :biggrin:    :0
> *


 :biggrin: WE ROLLED THROUGH YOUR HOOD YESTERDAY, THE MEAN STREETS OF *SAN DIMAS *:roflmao:


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2008, 07:23 PM~11988543
> *:biggrin: WE ROLLED THROUGH YOUR HOOD YESTERDAY, THE MEAN STREETS OF SAN DIMAS :roflmao:
> *


LUCKILY I GOT YOU A PASS JUST IN TIME... THINGS COULD HAVE BEEN UGLY


----------



## theloyaltyones

WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## cadi daddy

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 25 2008, 10:19 PM~11973972
> *Pharoahs where you at  --> shout outs to yah --> come on through :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell Ya we're going to be there! :biggrin: Had a good ass time last year, heard it's going to be even more bad ass this time around. Hit you u up when I get there(if you aren't too busy)


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by cadi daddy_@Oct 27 2008, 06:46 PM~11988789
> *Hell Ya we're going to be there!  :biggrin: Had a good ass time last year, heard it's going to be even more bad ass this time around.  Hit you u up when I get there(if you aren't too busy)
> *


Busy we are neva to busy to give thanks to you and all of the other members of the Pharoahs C.C. ->bring out those big bodies 
come early hope you have fun


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Pumpkin Escobar_@Oct 27 2008, 06:11 PM~11988393
> *:biggrin: I counted , we have officially posted the flyer 65 times on our own forum. I have to post like 10 times to get my avitar approved so I am going to copy and paste like steve8675309  :0
> *


Play fair mijo :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones+Oct 27 2008, 06:32 PM~11988651-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadi daddy_@Oct 27 2008, 06:46 PM~11988789
> *Hell Ya we're going to be there!  :biggrin: Had a good ass time last year, heard it's going to be even more bad ass this time around.  Hit you u up when I get there(if you aren't too busy)
> *


 :biggrin: FROM THE LOOKS OF IT, ITS GONE BE TIGHT  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2008, 07:16 PM~11989077
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin: FROM THE LOOKS OF IT, ITS GONE BE TIGHT   :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK

THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 27 2008, 10:15 PM~11991328
> *
> THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I GOT YOUR PM HOMIE, THE 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: IS THERE A HOP?


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 27 2008, 11:19 PM~11991353
> *I GOT YOUR PM HOMIE, THE 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: IS THERE A HOP?
> *


:0! GLAD CHINA MAN {818 BIG {M} CREW} ARE GOIN 2 B DOIN DA DAM THANG! :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: 

AS 4 THE HOP. THERE'S GOIN 2 B NO HOP ON THE SACRADE {OLD TOWN UPLAND} GROUND. WILL B LOOKN OUT 4 YA {818 MAJESTICS}! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE CAR CLUB
CONNECTED CAR CLUB
NOW ADDED MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.! :thumbsup:




WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Elite64

TTT for the Traffic C.C. homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## JROCK

FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp

http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258

http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes

http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186

FOR THE FELLAS THAN CAN LEGALLY GO! {ALLOWED}! :0  :biggrin: 
http://www.hooters.com/


----------



## BALLERZ INC

Man this is gonna be a good show. I guarantee you BALLERZ INC is gonna hit this show hard. Hope 2 see you all there..... uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 27 2008, 11:07 PM~11991782
> *FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Oct 28 2008, 10:29 AM~11994794
> *Man this is gonna be a good show. I guarantee you BALLERZ INC is gonna hit this show hard. Hope 2 see you all there..... uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## johnnys121

we will be sending 2 bikes
i gotta work dat day


----------



## BLUE OWL

:wave:


----------



## JROCK

FOR THE LADIES {TO MAKE THEM HAPPY}  :



http://www.victoriagardensie.com/
(p.s. no lwrididing in that area).



http://www.thejazzcafe.org/


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/index.html


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2008, 07:38 PM~12000055
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/index.html
> *


Nice TTT


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Oct 28 2008, 03:18 PM~11997441
> *we will be sending 2 bikes
> i gotta work dat day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to bad you are going to miss this one (sick Days) just kidding...Cooll on the bikes good looking out, see ur crew there...

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 18 2008, 06:15 PM~11905344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh Yeah RUTHIE SKYE scheduled to show up !!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

Ruthie who? :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Some pics from last year :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 29 2008, 09:47 AM~12005197
> *Some pics from last year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> Count us in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paule from the bay area Rollerz Only in too !


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 29 2008, 09:47 AM~12005197
> *Some pics from last year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THANKS FOR THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 27 2008, 09:37 PM~11991515
> *2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model):nicoderm:
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm:
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C.  S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)  :nicoderm:
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm:
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> KING of KINGS C.C.
> CITY WIDE CAR CLUB
> CONNECTED CAR CLUB
> NOW ADDED MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.!  :thumbsup:
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Add me to the list!

What's up Mark, Big Rob and Memo of Traffic CC!!! See you guys soon!  












.


----------



## EL RAIDER

.
[/quote]



dammmmmmmmm da looks niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 29 2008, 05:37 PM~12008782
> *Add me to the list!
> 
> What's up Mark, Big Rob and Memo of Traffic CC!!!  See you guys soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


THAT'S BAD PICTURE THERE! :yes: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
AND NOW ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY! :thumbsup:






WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

NICE PICS ELVOLO! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 

http://www.elvolo.com/Volo.html

http://www.elvolo.com/models.html

http://www.elvolo.com/rides.html

http://www.elvolo.com/links.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elvolo


http://ulartists.com/


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 29 2008, 04:37 PM~12008782
> *Add me to the list!
> 
> What's up Mark, Big Rob and Memo of Traffic CC!!!  See you guys soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


 :wave: WASSUP VOLO, I WAS WONDERING IF YOU WERE GONNA MAKE IT OUT


----------



## JROCK

MORE NEAR BY PLACES OF ENTERTAINMENT FOR OUR VISITING GUESTS! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


http://www.google.com/search?q=DAVID+BUSTE...ie7&rlz=1I7ADBF

http://www.daveandbusters.com/

http://www.google.com/search?q=JAZZ+CAFE+O...ie7&rlz=1I7ADBF

http://www.thejazzcafe.org/

http://www.improv2.com/ontario.html


----------



## Steve9663

Just when things have Gotten better Just added to the event 
for that long ride Back need the energy visit them at their booth by the DJ










Thats Right MONSTER ENERGY will be there from 12p to 3pm roaming throughout the streets


there will be a <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*forgot to Mention FREE MONSTERS for 3hrs*


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 29 2008, 07:23 PM~12009731
> *Just when things have Gotten better Just added to the event
> for that long ride Back need the energy visit them at their booth by the DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Right MONSTER ENERGY will be there from 12p to 3pm roaming throughout the streets
> there will be a TRAFFIC Jam on NOV 9th
> *


 :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

*FREE FREE*


----------



## bigshod

*SUP TRAFFIC*

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 29 2008, 06:28 PM~12009770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>TRAFFIC*
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 29 2008, 06:28 PM~12009770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS STEVE GOOD WORK ON THE SPONSORS*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

VOLO YOU KNOW YOU'RE VIP GUEST. THIS LOOKS LIKE A TRAFFIC POSTER










VOLO DO YOU HAVE THE PICTURE YOU TOOK AT THE SUPERSHOW OF MY FAMILY
NEXT TO THE SEMI


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2008, 07:20 PM~12010268
> *VOLO YOU KNOW YOU'RE VIP GUEST. THIS LOOKS LIKE A TRAFFIC POSTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2008, 07:20 PM~12010268
> *VOLO YOU KNOW YOU'RE VIP GUEST. THIS LOOKS LIKE A TRAFFIC POSTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLO DO YOU HAVE THE PICTURE YOU TOOK AT THE SUPERSHOW OF MY FAMILY
> NEXT TO THE SEMI
> *


Good old Grand St.....

That is Bad A$$....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE ASK ON NOVEMBER 9TH IF YOU SHOULD HAPPEN TO ARRIVE BEFORE US THAT
YOU PLEASE DON'T PARK YOURSELF. PLEASE WAIT ON THIRD ST. WE WILL ARRIVE AT 5:00 A.M. AND WILL PROBABLY START PARKING AT 5:45 A.M. PLEASE BE PATIENT AND TRY TO HAVE EXACT CHANGE CARS AND TRUCKS $25 AND BIKES AND PEDAL CARS MOTORCYCLES $10. THANK YOU VERY MUCH 
TRAFFIC C. C. </span></span>


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2008, 08:09 PM~12010792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR COOPERATION WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATED; WE'RE TRING TO MAKE THIS GO AS SMOOTH AS POSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE; THANKS</span> *


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
NOW ADDED: MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}! :0 






WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

Nice TTT








Now that's one bad ass picture. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz

im all exited now.....see you homie outtheir


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2008, 10:08 PM~12012155
> *im all exited now.....see you homie outtheir
> *


All right Twotonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE THERE.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by El raider+Oct 29 2008, 03:45 PM~12008863-->
> 
> 
> 
> dammmmmmmmm da looks niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks El Raider! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 04:32 PM~12009341
> *THAT'S BAD PICTURE THERE! :yes:  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 04:51 PM~12009508
> *NICE PICS ELVOLO!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks JROCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 04:57 PM~12009544
> *:wave: WASSUP VOLO, I WAS WONDERING IF YOU WERE GONNA MAKE IT OUT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, for sure! I told Mark in Vegas I'd be there... :biggrin: See you soon man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 29 2008, 06:20 PM~12010268
> *VOLO YOU KNOW YOU'RE VIP GUEST. THIS LOOKS LIKE A TRAFFIC POSTER
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw man... thanks! Hey, what's that pic in your avatar all about? :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah man, a lot of lowrider Caddy lovers have asked for this image as a poster... It's in the works! I'll keep you all updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 29 2008, 06:20 PM~12010268
> *VOLO DO YOU HAVE THE PICTURE YOU TOOK AT THE SUPERSHOW OF MY FAMILY
> NEXT TO THE SEMI
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure do, sir... Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G2G_Al_@Oct 29 2008, 06:36 PM~12010456
> *Good old Grand St.....
> 
> That is Bad A$$....
> *


 :yes: 

Thanks G2G!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 30 2008, 06:15 AM~12013520
> *
> 
> Yeah man, a lot of lowrider Caddy lovers have asked for this image as a poster... It's in the works!  I'll keep you all updated!
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59

*Top Of The World will be there*


----------



## EL RAIDER

is there enuogh room 4 all of us :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 30 2008, 09:46 AM~12014925
> *is there enuogh room 4 all of us  :cheesy:
> *


OH Yes there is going to be remember early bird catches the worm!!!!!!!

Not a bad seat anywhere all SPOTS WILL BE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Oct 30 2008, 09:38 AM~12014850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC C.C.</span>*


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 30 2008, 12:30 PM~12016429
> *:biggrin:
> 
> OH Yes there is going to be remember early bird catches the worm!!!!!!!
> 
> Not a bad seat anywhere all SPOTS WILL BE GOOD  :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Oct 30 2008, 01:11 AM~12012886
> *GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE THERE.
> *


OH YES! NOTHIN BUT {GOODTIMES} AT THIS SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Oct 30 2008, 10:38 AM~12014850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Of The World will be there
> *


TO THE TOP FOR {TOP OF THE WORLD}!  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 30 2008, 05:21 AM~12013559
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


Word out on the streets is that your Caddy will be featured in the March 2009 issue of LRM! That means it will be in stores in mid-January. I heard this from a VERY reliable source. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPA'[email protected]

CLASSIFIED E.L.A. WILL BE THERE...!!!!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 30 2008, 01:20 PM~12017392
> *Word out on the streets is that your Caddy will be featured in the March 2009 issue of LRM!  That means it will be in stores in mid-January.  I heard this from a VERY reliable source.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by PAPA'[email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 03:58 PM~12018270
> *CLASSIFIED E.L.A. WILL BE THERE...!!!!
> *


COOL SEE YOU THERE AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## PACHUCO 39

THANKS FOR THE INVITE J ROCK.......JAY JAY (PACHUCO 39)!


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
AND NOW CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP.! :biggrin: 







WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 30 2008, 02:20 PM~12017392-->
> 
> 
> 
> Word out on the streets is that your Caddy will be featured in the March 2009 issue of LRM!  That means it will be in stores in mid-January.  I heard this from a VERY reliable source.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 hno: I CANT WAIT TILL THE GREEN MONSTER IS FEATURED :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-PACHUCO 39_@Oct 30 2008, 05:08 PM~12018908
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE J ROCK.......JAY JAY (PACHUCO 39)!
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE ON THE 9TH


----------



## PACHUCO 39

THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 30 2008, 06:20 PM~12019001
> *:0  hno: I CANT WAIT TILL THE GREEN MONSTER IS FEATURED :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE ON THE 9TH
> *


 :werd: UP! :nicoderm:


----------



## Steve9663

THIS IS MY HOMIE RIDER FOR LIFE 

*TRAFFIC C.C. *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 30 2008, 08:39 PM~12021281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY HOMIE RIDER FOR LIFE
> 
> JUST DOIN WHAT I LOVE *


----------



## Steve9663

THE BACK GROUND IS ONE OF THE SHOWS PARKING AREA AND AS YOU CAN SEE WE HAVE PLENTY OF PARKING

LIKE WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!

*TRAFFILAC*


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 30 2008, 05:10 PM~12018933
> *2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model):nicoderm:
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm:
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C.  S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)  :nicoderm:
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm:
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> KING of KINGS C.C.
> CITY WIDE C.C.
> CONNECTED C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
> ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
> MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
> GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
> TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> AND NOW CLASSIFIED C.C.! :biggrin:
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by PAPA'[email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 04:58 PM~12018270
> *CLASSIFIED E.L.A. WILL BE THERE...!!!!
> *


 :0 SHHHHHHHHHHHH! THAT'S {CLASSIFIED} INFORMATION. :biggrin: C U THERE CLASSIFIED! :wave:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 30 2008, 07:39 PM~12021281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY HOMIE RIDER FOR LIFE
> 
> TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


 That Caddy is one of the best out there, IMO... Plus the owner is one cool vato.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 30 2008, 10:28 PM~12022564
> *  That Caddy is one of the best out there, IMO... Plus the owner is one cool vato.
> *


X2


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 30 2008, 04:10 PM~12018933
> *WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


count me in


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

The count down has started. Nine more days to go. Happy Halloween to everyone. I will see you guys at the show.     :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 30 2008, 10:28 PM~12022564-->
> 
> 
> 
> That Caddy is one of the best out there, IMO... Plus the owner is one cool vato.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: THANKS VOLO :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-G2G_Al_@Oct 30 2008, 11:14 PM~12022890
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 31 2008, 12:45 AM~12022986
> *count me in
> *



WILL DO SUENO'S C.C. IN THE HOUSE CYA THERE

*TRAFFIC C.C. *


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PRIDE So Cal, TraditionCC


Mikey are you following me :dunno:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12022986
> *count me in
> *


----------



## TraditionCC

i think your following me. :roflmao:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Oct 31 2008, 10:40 AM~12025922
> *i think your following me. :roflmao:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon

:twak:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 31 2008, 01:45 AM~12022986
> *count me in
> *


ALL RITE BIG MIKE & THA SUENOS CREW! :0 :cheesy: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
AND NOW SUENOS CAR CLUB!  






WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

I'M BARACK OBAMA!
{AND I APPROVE THIS CAR SHOW}!


----------



## cherry 64

cherry 64 will be in the house thanks for the invite traffic


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 31 2008, 11:00 PM~12030569
> *cherry 64 will be in the house thanks for the invite traffic
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
GET DOWN {CHERRY 64}! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
AND NOW! CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CALI.! :thumbsup:






WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 31 2008, 10:00 PM~12030569
> *cherry 64 will be in the house thanks for the invite traffic
> *


 <span style=\'color:blue\'>With a car like this it's gonna be hard to beat.</span> :uh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 31 2008, 09:00 PM~12030569
> *cherry 64 will be in the house thanks for the invite traffic
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: 2 THA TOP!


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 31 2008, 10:19 PM~12030680
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> GET DOWN CHERRY 64! :worship: OF {NEW STYLE CAR CLUB}! :worship:
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE JROCK ,ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW AND THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WHERE EVER ITS AT ,BY THE WAY IM NOT WITH NEW STYLE CAR CLUB ANYMORE , IM RIDING SOLO


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 31 2008, 09:00 PM~12030569
> *cherry 64 will be in the house thanks for the invite traffic
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 31 2008, 10:00 PM~12030569
> *cherry 64 will be in the house thanks for the invite traffic
> *


HONOR RESPECT LOWRIDER
CHERRY 64


:worship: :worship: :wave: WELCOME

*TRAFFIC C.C*.


----------



## LOUSCPE

:0


> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 1 2008, 12:55 AM~12031309
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOUSCPE

BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

WHICH ONE SHALL I BRING??????


----------



## DIPN714

ELCO OR BOMB TRUCK


----------



## DIPN714

OR MY CADDY


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 1 2008, 08:26 AM~12032155
> *ELCO OR BOMB TRUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bomb truck you know big AL there's no hopping the city will trip


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 1 2008, 12:49 AM~12031276
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE JROCK ,ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW AND THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WHERE EVER ITS AT ,BY THE WAY IM NOT WITH NEW STYLE CAR CLUB ANYMORE , IM RIDING SOLO
> *


 :0 !  :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon

hno: its getting close 8 more days


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 31 2008, 10:00 PM~12030569
> *cherry 64 will be in the house thanks for the invite traffic
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 22 2008, 10:29 PM~11947414
> *HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Nov 1 2008, 05:36 PM~12034713-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JROCK_@Oct 28 2008, 12:07 AM~11991782
> *AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> *


----------



## shops laggard

:wave: TRAFFIC cc, SHOPS LAGGARD will be at your show from UCE Stockton chapter.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 1 2008, 04:01 PM~12034848
> *:wave: TRAFFIC cc, SHOPS LAGGARD will be at your show from UCE Stockton chapter.
> *


Cherry 64, Shop Laggard, Toro, El Raider, Ruthie Skye, possibly Kutty and MySelf :0 :0 :0 looks like NorCal will be in the house chillin with the SoCal homies


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 1 2008, 06:01 PM~12034848
> *:wave: TRAFFIC cc, SHOPS LAGGARD will be at your show from UCE Stockton chapter.
> *


WELCOME MR. LAGGARD! OF {UCE} STOCKTON CHAPTER! :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Oct 31 2008, 11:27 PM~12030739-->
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>With a car like this it's gonna be hard to beat.</span> :uh:    :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COMPETITIONS GETTING TOUGH! :ugh: :yes: :nicoderm:
> 
> Cherry 64 cruising down the boulevard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El raider_@Oct 30 2008, 10:44 AM~12014908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. :thumbsup:
NOW ADDED UCE STOCTON CHAPTER! :thumbsup:







WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Twotonz

ill be outtheir with 
Roxanne









Barbie









and possibly (still waiting for them to confirm) Lupe









and Rockzy


----------



## TROUBLESOME

YOU CAN ADD THE ROYALS CC FROM VEGAS TO THE LIST AS WELL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

and possibly (still waiting for them to confirm) Lupe









:cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 1 2008, 05:51 PM~12035122
> *YOU CAN ADD THE ROYALS CC FROM VEGAS TO THE LIST AS WELL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WOW we are very thankful for all of you riders everywhere CLUBS and SOLO riders we cant say enough thanksssss

this is not NO CAL or a SO CAL thing,,,,, its repping to the fullest,,,,,,CALIFORNIA IS IN THE HOUSE,,,,

RUMOR has it ODM (from lighter shade of brown) is due to show up & angel baby from radio AZLAN will be in the HOUSE......WOW what a up coming event... 
IF you miss it your missing the TRUE CALI SUPERSHOW.......





*TRAFFIC C.C.* :worship: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 1 2008, 05:07 PM~12034866
> *Cherry 64, Shop Laggard, Toro, El Raider, Ruthie Skye, possibly Kutty and MySelf  :0  :0  :0 looks like NorCal will be in the house chillin with the SoCal homies
> *




all this = cold coronas :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 1 2008, 06:16 PM~12034910
> *ill be outtheir with
> Roxanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and possibly (still waiting for them to confirm) Lupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Rockzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4 TWO TONZ CHICKS?! :uh: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 1 2008, 06:51 PM~12035122
> *YOU CAN ADD THE ROYALS CC FROM VEGAS TO THE LIST AS WELL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE {ROYALS} ARE ALREADY ON THE LIST! WELCOME LAS VEGAS! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE!:nicoderm: 









WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil Spanks

It's coming... hno: hno:


----------



## JROCK

FOR LOCAL FLAT BED TOWING TO THE SHOW CALL EDDIE! :biggrin: {909} 549-3412 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 1 2008, 06:16 PM~12034910
> *ill be outtheir with
> Roxanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and possibly (still waiting for them to confirm) Lupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would love to see them :cheesy:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 2 2008, 12:39 AM~12037215
> *i would love to see them :cheesy:
> *


x2
:worship: :worship:


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 1 2008, 05:07 PM~12034870
> *WELCOME MR. LAGGARD! OF {UCE} STOCKTON CHAPTER! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks JROCK and the rest of TRAFFIC cc, Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 1 2008, 10:39 PM~12037215
> *i would love to see them :cheesy:
> *


Roxanne will be thier for sure and all as far as i can see thing their is no NorCal or SoCal at the show.....just Cali


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2008, 10:42 AM~12038848
> *Roxanne will be thier for sure and all as far as i can see thing their is no NorCal or SoCal at the show.....just Cali
> *


Hell yea Twotonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Oct 30 2008, 12:11 AM~12012886
> *GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE THERE.
> *


GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY CHECKED IN. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 1 2008, 10:15 PM~12036284
> *WOW we are very thankful for all of you riders everywhere CLUBS and SOLO riders we cant say enough thanksssss
> 
> this is not NO CAL, SO CAL its repping to the fullest,,,,,,CALIFORNIA IS IN THE HOUSE,,,,
> 
> RUMOR has it ODM (from lighter shade of brown) is due to show up & angel baby from radio AZLAN will be in the HOUSE......WOW what a up coming event...
> IF you miss it your missing the TRUE CALI SUPERSHOW.......
> TRAFFIC C.C. :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 . . . DAMNM!! That's what its sounding like !!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL

Sup Mark almost time hno: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 2 2008, 12:01 PM~12039236
> *Sup Mark almost time  hno:  hno:
> *


Next week weather looks good i'll see you there Rich


----------



## Toro

one more weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.........


----------



## Steve9663

cant W8 lets do it 

TRAFFIC C.C. sends out all of the thanks to all of you


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0 hno:


----------



## The wagon

hno: hno:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

:biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 1 2008, 09:36 PM~12036434
> *all this = cold coronas  :biggrin:
> *


DID SOMEONE SAY :biggrin: CORONAS :cheesy: .WHATS UP JESSE SEE U SUNDAY


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 2 2008, 11:22 AM~12039322
> *one more weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.........
> *


so we meeting up in the Grapevine right? From my pad to their i should have a real good buzz by then


----------



## The wagon

6 day to go


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2008, 12:47 AM~12044237
> *so we meeting up in the Grapevine right?  From my pad to their i should have a real good buzz by then
> *


I should have a buzz by the time I leave the house...hehehe...but Umm I'm not driving...hehehehehe....


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2008, 08:53 AM~12045707
> *I should have a buzz by the time I leave the house...hehehe...but Umm I'm not driving...hehehehehe....
> *



SWEEEEET have some for me I will be on the buzz hot line myself :420: :420: 

see you guys on SUNDAY for that FUNDAY

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## jestersixfour




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 2 2008, 10:26 PM~12043724
> *DID SOMEONE SAY :biggrin: CORONAS :cheesy: .WHATS UP JESSE SEE U SUNDAY
> *



c u there homie I need a good weekend, I went to the RAIDERS game n we lost big time it came to a point that i was not looking at the game I was just looking at the cheerleaders :biggrin: on the way home I killed bambi n fucked up the wife's bmw :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 10:54 AM~12046652
> *c u there homie I need a good weekend, I went to the RAIDERS game n we lost big time it came to a point that i was not looking at the game I was just looking at the cheerleaders  :biggrin:  on the way home I killed bambi n fucked up the wife's bmw  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BALLERZ INC

Less than a week left. Its gonna be a clean show.....


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 11:54 AM~12046652
> *c u there homie I need a good weekend, I went to the RAIDERS game n we lost big time it came to a point that i was not looking at the game I was just looking at the cheerleaders  :biggrin:  on the way home I killed bambi n fucked up the wife's bmw  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :tears: whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 3 2008, 01:42 PM~12048172
> *:0  :tears:  whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *




por q el pendejo crossed the road :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

:uh: :0


----------



## Biggy

Royals will be Cali bound on Saturday.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Biggy_@Nov 3 2008, 05:01 PM~12050225
> *Royals will be Cali bound on Saturday.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## snobby

SNOBYZPT WILL







BE THERE REPRESENTING SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by snobby_@Nov 3 2008, 06:17 PM~12050363
> *SNOBYZPT WILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE THERE REPRESENTING SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
> *


 :0 :cheesy: WELCOME SNOBYZPT! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
NOW ADDED SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS!









WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

just a few more days.....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2008, 07:43 PM~12051821
> *just a few more days.....
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Steve9663

:0


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 10:54 AM~12046652
> *c u there homie I need a good weekend, I went to the RAIDERS game n we lost big time it came to a point that i was not looking at the game I was just looking at the cheerleaders  :biggrin:  on the way home I killed bambi n fucked up the wife's bmw  :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD U TO BECOME A RAMS FAN :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

TTT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

QUOTE(TRAFFIC 58 @ Oct 29 2008, 08:09 PM) 










WE ASK ON NOVEMBER 9TH IF YOU SHOULD HAPPEN TO ARRIVE BEFORE US THAT
YOU PLEASE DON'T PARK YOURSELF. PLEASE WAIT ON THIRD ST. WE WILL ARRIVE AT 5:00 A.M. AND WILL PROBABLY START PARKING AT 5:45 A.M. PLEASE BE PATIENT AND TRY TO HAVE EXACT CHANGE CARS AND TRUCKS $25 AND BIKES AND PEDAL CARS MOTORCYCLES $10. THANK YOU VERY MUCH 
TRAFFIC C. C. 


YOUR COOPERATION WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATED; WE'RE TRING TO MAKE THIS GO AS SMOOTH AS POSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE; THANKS 

This post has been edited by TRAFFIC-LAC: Oct 29 2008, 08:27 PM 


--------------------

"TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.................. THEN I'M GONNA PUSH IT THE REST OF THE WAY!"


CIEN PORCIENTO TRAFICANTE!


THEE ORIGINAL TRAFFIC CAR CLUB OF SO.CAL EST. 1970 IN POMONA, CA


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sun Nov 9 Sunny 76° ,  weather report from, weather.com


----------



## DIPN714

on my way now


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 08:47 AM~12056003
> *on my way now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BIG AL :thumbsup: SEE U SUNDAY


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2008, 08:47 PM~12052638
> *I TOLD U TO BECOME A RAMS FAN :biggrin:
> *







:nono: :nono:


----------



## JROCK

5 MORE DAYS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

Can't wait to see Cherry 64 in person :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider Mike




----------



## LOUSCPE

:biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JROCK

2 :0 THE TOP!


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
NOW ADDED SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS!









WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve9663

JROCK 
THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR WORK ((((GET DOWN))))

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Nov 4 2008, 03:01 PM~12059500
> *Can't wait to see Cherry 64 in person :thumbsup:
> *


I seen it in SanDIEGO don't Blink you might miss something (left nothing behind)

TRINO got down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 4 2008, 08:34 PM~12062565
> *JROCK
> THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR WORK ((((GET DOWN))))
> 
> TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 3 2008, 01:22 AM~12044615
> *6 day to go
> *


good to see u can make it :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC

God this event is becoming definately one of the largest events in so cal ranking up there with the sandiego show....ITS ON just a few more days


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Just remember the first 200 entries will recieve a goody bag from NAPA and Martin Senour paints. We hope to see you all there early.


----------



## Steve9663

*1,000 REPLIES, 21,300 VIEWS ONE HECK OF A JOB TO ALL WHO WILL SUPPORT SUCH A GREAT EVENT AND TO ALL OF THE SPONSORS*


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

*IN FULL FORCE*


----------



## JROCK

> JROCK
> THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR WORK ((((GET DOWN))))
> 
> *TRAFFIC C.C.*


THANK YOU TRAFFIC FOR ALLOWING ME THE OPPURTUNITY TO REPRESENT THIS SPECIAL SHOW! I CAN SAY OFFICIALLY WITH CONFIDENCE THAT THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST OPEN CITY LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE INLAND EMPIRE! BUT THE FINAL CREDIT GOES OUT TO THE PEOPLE THAT ARE COMING TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS POSITIVE EVENT TO SHOW THERE CREATIVE, ARTISTIC, AND TECHNICAL CRAFTSMENSHIP! SO THANK YOU TO ALL THE CUSTOM RIDERS OUT THERE HEADING THIS WAY TO SHOW OFF THERE BEST! YOU GUY'S {THE PEOPLE} ARE THE SHOW! AND I ON THE BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB HUMBLY THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :biggrin:  :cheesy:  uffin: 



OH PS. OBAMA! OBAMA! OBAMA! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:








[/quote]









11/04/08! YES WE CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94sweetcaddy

LOST ANGELES CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## richie562




----------



## The wagon

just got done waxing the wagon
got to done the inside tonigth


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 5 2008, 03:12 AM~12067406
> *just got done waxing the wagon
> got to done the inside tonigth
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## DUKES67

gonna try to make it homey my moms just got out of the hospital gotta make sure shes allright before i go out and play should be there though


----------



## Johnny562

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *Uniques C.C. will be in the house!!!*


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

Can't wait hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Nov 5 2008, 08:19 AM~12068462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWA562 HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT DOWN.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by DUKES67+Nov 5 2008, 08:42 AM~12068669-->
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try to make it homey my moms just got out of the hospital gotta make sure shes allright before i go out and play should be there though
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 09:31 AM~12069127
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Uniques C.C. will be in the house!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRIDE So Cal_@Nov 5 2008, 10:00 AM~12069414
> *Can't wait  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
AND NOW STREET LOW MAGAZINE! uffin:










WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 5 2008, 10:31 AM~12069127
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Uniques C.C. will be in the house!!!
> *


ALL RITE! UNIQUES CAR CLUB L.A. CHAPTER!  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
AND NOW UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.! uffin:











WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 5 2008, 12:42 PM~12070889
> *2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> 
> L.A - O.C - I.E - High Desert.
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 5 2008, 01:48 PM~12070932
> *L.A - O.C - I.E - High Desert.
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 ! 4 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: UNIQUES! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 4 2008, 09:32 PM~12064502
> *IN FULL FORCE
> *


   :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## tequila sunrise

gonna be a BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Johnny562+Nov 5 2008, 12:48 PM~12070932-->
> 
> 
> 
> *L.A - O.C - I.E - High Desert.
> *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 03:16 PM~12072163
> *gonna be a BAD ASS SHOW
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Need A Freak is definately coming. They are gonna bring 6 girls and alot of action for all the vatos


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2008, 06:58 PM~12073606
> *Need A Freak is definately coming. They are gonna bring 6 girls and alot of action for all the vatos
> *


 :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## BOOM!

:cheesy:   :0


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 3 2008, 07:03 PM~11773407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cuties I told you guys about from Mariscos Ensenada. They will be at our show selling mariscos
> *




























































Mariscos Ensenada. They will be at our show selling mariscos


----------



## supreme82

just curious are bbq grills allowed


----------



## Twotonz

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Twotonz, *TRAFFIC 58*

sup Mark


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Nov 5 2008, 07:49 PM~12074131
> *just curious are bbq grills allowed
> *


HEY SUPREME 82 :wave: THERE'S NOT GOING TO BE ANY BBQING ON THE GROUNDS UPON THE AGREEMENT OF THE CITY BUT THERE WILL BE FOOD BUSINESS AND OUTSIDE FOOD VENDERS OF VARIOUS CHOICES TO GET YOUR GRUB ON! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 5 2008, 07:04 PM~12074290
> *HEY SUPREME 82 :wave: THERE'S NOT GOING TO BE ANY BBQING ON THE GROUNDS UPON THE AGREEMENT OF THE CITY BUT THERE WILL BE FOOD BUSINESS AND OUTSIDE FOOD VENDERS OF VARIOUS CHOICES TO GET YOUR GRUB ON! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest

So what you fellas think..is 6am to early to roll in??


----------



## classic53

CAN WE BRING OUR COOLERS N HOW DO I GET THERE FROM DA OC ?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05+Nov 5 2008, 08:03 PM~12074938-->
> 
> 
> 
> So what you fellas think..is 6am to early to roll in??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: 6 SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic53_@Nov 5 2008, 08:15 PM~12075063
> *CAN WE BRING OUR COOLERS N HOW DO I GET THERE  FROM DA OC ?
> *


57 TO THE 10 EAST EXIT EUCLID, MAKE A LEFT, ALL THE WAY DOWN TO THE IHOP(A STREET), MAKE A RIGHT TO TO 3RD ST  :thumbsup: COOLERS ARE FINE :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82

cool just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2008, 08:22 PM~12075141
> *:biggrin: 6 SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:
> 
> 57 TO THE 10 EAST EXIT EUCLID, MAKE A LEFT, ALL THE WAY DOWN TO THE IHOPP(A STREET), MAKE A RIGHT TO TO 3RD ST   :thumbsup: COOLERS ARE FINE :biggrin:
> *


Aight cool!!


----------



## G2G_Al

What about pop up canapies (SP)....?


----------



## JROCK

> *Top Of The World will be there*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WHEN YOU ARRIVE, IF YOU ARRIVE BEFORE US WAIT ON 3RD STREET BELOW C. WE WILL BE ENTERING CARS ON C STREET. WE WILL BE PULLING 3 LANES INTO THE PARKING LOT ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE. DO NOT ENTER PARKING LOT WAIT ON SIDE. IF YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE A TRAILER WAIT IN LINE AND WE WILL CHECK YOU IN, BUT IF YOU CAN UNLOAD AND GET IN LINE TO MAKE THINGS EASIER.


----------



## JROCK

ALSO PLEASE BE ADVISED. IT'S HIGHLY RECOMMENDED THAT YOUR RIDE IS ABLE TO MOVE AND RUN ON IT'S OWN POWER TO MOVE THROUGH THE LINE AND THROUGH THE SHOW GROUNDS. THIS WILL MAKE IT EASIER TO ALLOW MORE TIME FOR ALL TO SET UP FOR THE SHOW.

FOR ALL THE [CLUB CHAPTERS] WE WOULD RECOMMEND TO LINE TOGETHER AND ROLLIN TOGETHER IF YOU WANT TO PARK TOGETHER.


THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS IN ADVANCE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

hope you guys dont mind me making a few changes to the flyer to promote my booth









if there are any changes that needs to be made let me know


----------



## JROCK

> hope you guys dont mind me making a few changes to the flyer to promote my booth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there are any changes that needs to be made let me know
> :uh: :biggrin:
> :nicoderm:


----------



## Steve9663

Just Added Radio Host ANGELBABIE from RADIO AZTLAN and 99.1 KGGI (Sundays), 

RUMORED TO SHOW "SOUTHSIDE"
_(W8'G on conformation & #of cars)_ 


*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 5 2008, 11:08 PM~12076779
> *Just Added Radio Host ANGELBABIE from RADIO AZTLAN and 99.1 KGGI (Sundays),
> 
> RUMORED TO SHOW "SOUTHSIDE"
> (W8'G on conformation & #of cars)
> TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 !


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 5 2008, 09:10 PM~12075811
> *What about pop up canapies (SP)....?
> *


AL they are OK to have


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2008, 08:27 PM~12076122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN YOU ARRIVE, IF YOU ARRIVE BEFORE US WAIT ON 3RD STREET BELOW C. WE WILL BE ENTERING CARS ON C STREET. WE WILL BE PULLING 3 LANES INTO THE PARKING LOT ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE. DO NOT ENTER PARKING LOT WAIT ON SIDE. IF YOU HAPEN TO HAVE A TRAILER WAIT IN LINE AND WE WILL CHECK YOU IN, BUT IF YOU CAN UNLOAD AND GET IN LINE TO MAKE THINGS EASIER.
> *



10/4 Mark :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
NOW ADDED: ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI ! :thumbsup:










WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 5 2008, 09:10 PM~12075811
> *What about pop up canapies (SP)....?
> *


THERE'S PLENTY OF SHADE THERE, I DONT THINK THEY'LL BE NEEDED


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 5 2008, 09:56 PM~12076610
> *hope you guys dont mind me making a few changes to the flyer to promote my booth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there are any changes that needs to be made let me know
> *


 :biggrin: I LIKE IT :dunno:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Toro

what up what up???? see everyone there....we'll be posted up alongside Twotonz...


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 6 2008, 02:53 AM~12078272
> *what up what up???? see everyone there....we'll be posted up alongside Twotonz...
> *


RITE ON!


----------



## JROCK

> I GOT YOUR PM HOMIE, THE 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: IS THERE A HOP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/S...YS/DSC01475.jpg[/img]
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
NOW ADDED: ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI ! :thumbsup:










WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

SO GET READY EVERYBODY! :yes:  :cheesy: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm:  uffin: 















































































> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 30 2008, 10:44 AM~12014908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






































THIS SHOW WILL BE OFF THE HOOK! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0020_f.html
just 2 miles away from upland. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
NOW ADDED: ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI ! :thumbsup:










WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

> Need A Freak is definately coming. They are gonna bring 6 girls and alot of action for all the vatos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH 6? :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ineedafreak.com :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

OR ARE THE 6 IN ANY OF THESE GROUP OF PICS?! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

OR ARE THE 6 IN HERE?! :thumbsup: :ugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
NOW ADDED: ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI ! :thumbsup:










WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Nov 6 2008, 11:50 AM~12080002-->
> 
> 
> 
> OR ARE THE 6 IN ANY OF THESE GROUP OF PICS?! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JROCK_@Nov 6 2008, 12:05 PM~12080131
> *OR ARE THE 6 IN HERE?! :thumbsup:  :ugh:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 6 2008, 10:50 AM~12080002
> *OR ARE THE 6 IN ANY OF THESE GROUP OF PICS?! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




oh snap can they wash my truck :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

>


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
NOW ADDED: ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI ! :thumbsup:










WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rod Stewart

:0 

damn! 

tattoo'd one is worth the show alone.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 6 2008, 02:52 PM~12081532
> *:0
> 
> damn!
> 
> tattoo'd one is worth the show alone.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

:biggrin: ISLANDERS C.C. will be in the house (SO. CAL) :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

ANY HOPS GOING ON!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 6 2008, 03:14 PM~12082270
> *ANY HOPS GOING ON!!
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## EL RAIDER

[/quote]



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

Damn I hope this one attends the show :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

*TRAFFIC SHOW THIS SUNDAY...*

PRE-SHOW PARTY THIS SATURDAY..
ROLLERZ ONLY VIP...THANKS TO TOMMY FROM CENTRAL COAST....
*
ZELDAS NIGHT CLUB
169 North Indian Canyon Drive 
Palm Springs, CA 92262 
Tel: 760-325-2375*


----------



## locs_650

> Need A Freak is definately coming. They are gonna bring 6 girls and alot of action for all the vatos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned for more plus the topless washes.
> 
> streetlow magazine carshow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH 6? :uh: :biggrin:
> ineedafreak.com :dunno: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnny562

*OH DAMN!!! Rent-A-Strippers gonna be in the house!!!*


----------



## El Volo

:0 :0 :0


----------



## JROCK

> :biggrin: ISLANDERS C.C. will be in the house (SO. CAL) :biggrin:
> WELCOME ISLANDERS CAR CLUB! :biggrin:
> :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 6 2008, 05:45 PM~12083201
> *TRAFFIC SHOW THIS SUNDAY...
> 
> PRE-SHOW PARTY THIS SATURDAY..
> ROLLERZ ONLY VIP...THANKS TO TOMMY FROM CENTRAL COAST....
> 
> ZELDAS NIGHT CLUB
> 169 North Indian Canyon Drive
> Palm Springs, CA 92262
> Tel: 760-325-2375
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
NOW ADDED: ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.! :thumbsup:











WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 6 2008, 06:19 PM~12083541
> *OH DAMN!!! Rent-A-Strippers gonna be in the house!!!
> *


:0 shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! There volunteers.  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 6 2008, 02:59 AM~12078279
> *RITE ON!
> *


Impalas Mag and Twotonz next to each other with Cherry 64 across from us.....hmmmmmmm.....I think INEEDAFREAK should be by us also...hehehehe.....and remember...2:00 pm at Twotonz booth for the official layitlow pic...


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 6 2008, 08:25 PM~12084763
> *Impalas Mag and Twotonz next to each other with Cherry 64 across from us.....hmmmmmmm.....I think INEEDAFREAK should be by us also...hehehehe.....and remember...2:00 pm at Twotonz booth for the official layitlow pic...
> *


 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 6 2008, 08:25 PM~12084763
> *Impalas Mag and Twotonz next to each other with Cherry 64 across from us.....hmmmmmmm.....I think INEEDAFREAK should be by us also...hehehehe.....and remember...2:00 pm at Twotonz booth for the official layitlow pic...
> *


party with us the night before...  


TRAFFIC SHOW THIS SUNDAY...

PRE-SHOW PARTY THIS SATURDAY..
ROLLERZ ONLY VIP...THANKS TO TOMMY FROM CENTRAL COAST....

*ZELDAS NIGHT CLUB
169 North Indian Canyon Drive 
Palm Springs, CA 92262 
Tel: 760-325-2375*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Going to polish the wagon tomorrow...... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 6 2008, 08:35 PM~12084859
> *party with us the night before...
> TRAFFIC SHOW THIS SUNDAY...
> 
> PRE-SHOW PARTY THIS SATURDAY..
> ROLLERZ ONLY VIP...THANKS TO TOMMY FROM CENTRAL COAST....
> 
> ZELDAS NIGHT CLUB
> 169 North Indian Canyon Drive
> Palm Springs, CA 92262
> Tel: 760-325-2375
> *


PM me more info bro......we got some shoots that we have to do and can always get away for a lil bit....


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2008, 07:22 PM~12075141
> *:biggrin: 6 SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:
> 
> 57 TO THE 10 EAST EXIT EUCLID, MAKE A LEFT, ALL THE WAY DOWN TO THE IHOP(A STREET), MAKE A RIGHT TO TO 3RD ST   :thumbsup: COOLERS ARE FINE :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## JROCK

TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
EDDIES 59
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
NOW ADDED: ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.! :thumbsup:











WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ruthie Skye

I am feeling a little under the wheather and it doesnt look like I am going to be making it... 
* 
Ttmft!!!!! *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

See you guys there.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 6 2008, 10:35 PM~12086055
> *I am feeling a little under the wheather and it doesnt look like I am going to be making it...
> 
> Ttmft!!!!!
> *


IT'S OK RUTHIE. GET BETTER BY SUNDAY! J/K. HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR IF POSSIBLE. :wave:


----------



## Bristol St

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Oct 19 2008, 09:49 PM~11914355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP FAM. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LATINLIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE

:nono: :nono: IT'S TRAFFIC NOW.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Nov 6 2008, 11:26 PM~12086558
> *LATINLIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bristol St

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Nov 6 2008, 10:32 PM~12086628
> *:nono:  :nono: IT'S TRAFFIC NOW.
> *


THIS CAR WILL ALWAYS BE LATINLIFE CAR UNTIL IT DIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Nov 6 2008, 10:45 PM~12086725
> *THIS CAR WILL ALWAYS BE LATINLIFE CAR UNTIL IT DIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bristol St

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Nov 6 2008, 10:47 PM~12086754
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


behind the 8 ball! Wasn't that your car by way! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bristol St

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Nov 6 2008, 10:32 PM~12086628
> *:nono:  :nono: IT'S TRAFFIC NOW.
> *


That what happens when you buy a car when it's dooooooooonnnnneeeeeee!
SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
EDDIES 59
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
NOW ADDED: ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.! :thumbsup:











WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bristol St

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Nov 6 2008, 10:47 PM~12086754
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAM DOGG! AND YOU STILL HAVE A BAD ASS CAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bristol St

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Nov 6 2008, 10:26 PM~12086558
> *LATINLIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHANGE THE COLOR BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Nov 6 2008, 10:56 PM~12086839
> *CHANGE THE COLOR BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :0  :0  :0
> *


Im sure if you want it back he would sell it to you. but for now its a TRAFFIC CAR LEAVE IT ALONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 31 2008, 06:22 PM~12029150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M BARACK OBAMA!
> {AND I APPROVE THIS CAR SHOW}!
> *


----------



## Bristol St

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 6 2008, 11:00 PM~12086867
> *Im sure if you want it back he would sell it to you. but for now its a TRAFFIC CAR LEAVE IT ALONE
> *


That car was never mine and it will be never mine, so keep paying child support! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Nov 7 2008, 12:04 AM~12086908
> *That car was never mine and it will be never mine, so keep paying child support! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK ENOUGH ON THE PERSONAL ATTACKS REGARDING WHO OWNS WHAT OR WHO USED TO OWN WHAT. THIS SUBJECT SHOULD BE ON ANOTHER POST IF YOU GUY'S WANT TO CONTINUE ADDRESSING THIS. THANK YOU GENTLEMEN.


----------



## JROCK

TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
EDDIES 59
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
NOW ADDED: ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.! :thumbsup:











WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IN ADVANCE .THE UNDER CONSTRUCTION WILL GO TO A CAR THAT IS REALLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION PRIMER DOES NOT COUNT.
UNLESS THERE IS OTHER FEATURES THAT SHOW UPGRADES ARE BEING MADE.


----------



## pauls 1967

hey traffic c.c. getting the impala ready just waxed the impala up





















just got the done charging the batteries


----------



## pauls 1967

HEY IS MR CARTOON GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 7 2008, 12:23 AM~12087680
> *hey traffic c.c. getting the impala ready just waxed the impala up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got the done charging the batteries
> *


looks good paul see you there.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 7 2008, 12:31 AM~12087738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 7 2008, 12:33 AM~12087751
> *looks good paul see you there.
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IN ADVANCE .THE UNDER CONSTRUCTION WILL GO TO A CAR THAT IS REALLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION PRIMER DOES NOT COUNT.
> UNLESS THERE IS OTHER FEATURES THAT SHOW UPGRADES ARE BEING MADE.
> HERE ARE SOME FOLLOWING EXAMPLE THAT QUALIFY AS [UNDER CONSRTUCTION] FOR THE [UNDER CONSTRUCTION CATAGORY]!
> :yes: :ugh: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :werd: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http
> [img]http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/5/web/533000-533999/533282_52_full.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/5/web/53300
> [img]http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/crazyfacecasas/Picture054-1.jpg


----------



## JROCK

> JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IN ADVANCE .THE UNDER CONSTRUCTION WILL GO TO A CAR THAT IS REALLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION PRIMER DOES NOT COUNT.
> UNLESS THERE IS OTHER FEATURES THAT SHOW UPGRADES ARE BEING MADE.
> HERE ARE SOME MORE EXAMPLES THAT QUALIFY AS [UNDER CONSRTUCTION] FOR THE [UNDER CONSTRUCTION CATAGORY]!
> :yes: :ugh: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :werd: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
EDDIES 59
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
NOW ADDED: ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.! :thumbsup:











WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

2 MORE DAYS! GET READY TO ROLL TO THE SHOW! :0 :wave: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:  uffin: 

































AND MAKE LOTS OF {TRAFFIC}! :biggrin: 







:thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## JROCK

JUST 4 ENTERTAINMENT TO WHAT YOU MAY SEE! :nicoderm:


----------



## Johnny562

*TTT*


----------



## cheleo




----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Nov 6 2008, 10:52 PM~12086807
> *behind the 8 ball! Wasn't that your car by way!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


used to......... but thats homeboys now he can do what he wants.


----------



## cool runnings

> TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700
> 
> 2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model)
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models)
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model)
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> KING of KINGS C.C.
> CITY WIDE C.C.
> CONNECTED C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
> ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
> MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
> GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
> TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP.
> SUENOS C.C.
> CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL.
> UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
> NOW ADDED::nicoderm:
> ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL.
> BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
> ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL.
> AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
> SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
> STREET LOW MAGAZINE
> UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
> ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI
> NOW ADDED: *Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m. </span>
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: so.cal folks will be in the house too :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 7 2008, 12:25 AM~12087689
> *HEY IS MR CARTOON GOING TO BE THERE
> *


Yes, he's bringing a handful of cars.

Traffic, I'll be doing double duty on Sunday. I will be covering the show for my site as well as Lowrider Magazine. Jae


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 6 2008, 11:00 PM~12086867
> *Im sure if you want it back he would sell it to you. but for now its a TRAFFIC CAR LEAVE IT ALONE
> *


i dont want it back you got me mixed up with someone else (CHECK THE NAMES)


----------



## freakytalezdotcom

we will be in attendance, check out our site, MOBBERZ.COM for more info.


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## freakytalezdotcom

also on the INEEDAFREAK.COM  site


----------



## freakytalezdotcom

sup rich hows the MAJESTICS C.C. fam?


----------



## JROCK

HEY FREAKYTALES/INEEDAFREAK. SOME OF THE GUY'S WANT TO KNOW IS THIS CHICK IN THE RED BIKINI BOTTOM HOLDING THE WATER HOSE COMING AND WHJAT'S HERE NAME! 

:0 OH! IF SHE'S NOT 1 OF THE 6 CAN U ADD HERE AS A 7?! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :worship:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

is it SUNDAY yet :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 7 2008, 12:51 PM~12090648
> *is it SUNDAY yet  :biggrin:
> *


2 MORE DAYZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ! :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 7 2008, 11:51 AM~12090648
> *is it SUNDAY yet  :biggrin:
> *


THE KEYS ARE IN THE IGNITION :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Nov 7 2008, 12:06 PM~12090794-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 MORE DAYZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cherry 64_@Nov 7 2008, 12:09 PM~12090817
> *THE KEYS ARE IN THE IGNITION :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## LocoSoCal

Lets hope its not windy on sunday hno: hno:


----------



## JROCK

TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
EDDIES 59
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
NOW ADDED: ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.! :thumbsup:











WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

2 MORE DAYS TO ROLL 2 THE SHOW! :biggrin: :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: 




































ARE YOU READY?! :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Steve9663

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
SO. CALI
NOR CALI
LAS VEGAS
CENTRAL CALI
SANDIEGO
ARIZONA
BAY AREAS
COASTAL AREA


YOU GUYS READY. """"ADD THOSE FINAL DETAILS

HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE!!!!!!
LOWRIDING TO THE FINEST!!!
BRING IT TO THE TABLE 

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*TRAFFIC C.C.*</span>


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

DEDICATED RIDERZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 7 2008, 03:51 PM~12092810
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SO. CALI
> NOR CALI
> LAS VEGAS
> CENTRAL CALI
> SANDIEGO
> ARIZONA
> BAY AREAS
> COASTAL AREA
> CENTRAL COAST  :biggrin:
> YOU GUYS READY. """"ADD THOSE FINAL DETAILS
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE!!!!!!
> LOWRIDING TO THE FINEST!!!
> BRING IT TO THE TABLE
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>TRAFFIC C.C.</span>
> *


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon

i know you guys are making REGISTRATION FORMS for the show post one up so everyone can help and print one out and have it ready 
make it easy move in 
better for big club with lot of car roll in


----------



## JROCK

> DEDICATED RIDERZ WILL BE THERE
> WAY TO SHOW DEDICATION DEDICATED RIDERZ CAR CLUB!
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
EDDIES 59
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
NOW ADDED: DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.! :thumbsup:













WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 7 2008, 12:30 PM~12091013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Can't wait for the show!


----------



## TraditionCC

can't wait!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818

is it west or east ninth st, or could you give me directions from the s.f.v :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 7 2008, 09:44 PM~12095628
> *is it west or east ninth st, or could you give me directions from the s.f.v :biggrin:
> *



EAST follow the TRAFFIC


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 7 2008, 05:38 PM~12093574
> *i know you guys are making  REGISTRATION FORMS for the show post one up so everyone can help and print one out and have it ready
> make it easy move in
> better for big club with lot of car roll in
> *



we are going to have 4-5 guys working the entrance so we will be moving cars in at a steady pace with 3-4 guys parking everyone, 
we have easy to fill form*s* and MEMO will be the organizer ALONG with MARK overseeing the whole deal. if we see that things are getting off to a slow start we will move more guys to help but 1 person handling the fees.

JUST MAKE SURE that your cars are ready>>>>>>>


----------



## Steve9663

NORTH
WEST







EAST
SOUTH


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 7 2008, 10:13 PM~12095895
> *we are going to have 4-5 guys working the entrance so we will be moving cars in at a steady pace with 3-4 guys parking everyone,
> we have easy to fill forms and MEMO will be the organizer ALONG with MARK overseeing the whole deal. if we see that things are getting off to a slow start we will move more guys to help but 1 person handling the fees.
> 
> JUST MAKE SURE that your cars are ready>>>>>>>
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV




----------



## jojo67

> TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700
> 
> 2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model)
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models)
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model)
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> KING of KINGS C.C.
> CITY WIDE C.C.
> CONNECTED C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
> ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
> MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
> GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
> TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP.
> SUENOS C.C.
> CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL.
> UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
> NOW ADDED::nicoderm:
> ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL.
> BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
> ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL.
> AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
> SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
> STREET LOW MAGAZINE
> EDDIES 59
> UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
> ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI
> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
> NOW ADDED: DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.! :thumbsup:
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE LIST JUSTS KEEPS ON GROWING AND GROWING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I KNOW A FEW OTHERS FROM COACHELLA VALLEY READY TO ROLL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! 

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
EDDIES 59
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.
AND NOW CONCRETETOM! :thumbsup:













WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

1 MORE DAY TILL SHOW TIME! RIDERS ROLLIN FROM NORTH, SOUTH, EAST, AND WEST! :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700
> 
> 2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model)
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models)
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model)
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> KING of KINGS C.C.
> CITY WIDE C.C.
> CONNECTED C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
> ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
> MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
> GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
> TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP.
> SUENOS C.C.
> CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL.
> UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
> NOW ADDED::nicoderm:
> ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL.
> BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
> ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL.
> AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
> SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
> STREET LOW MAGAZINE
> EDDIES 59
> UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
> ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI
> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
> DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.
> CONCRETETOM
> NOW ADDED: VIEJITOS C.C. COACHELLA VALLEY CHAP. :thumbsup:
> 
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK

GET READY!
:thumbsup:  uffin: 








:thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## Twotonz

im heading out....hope to meet a lot of you SoCal homies outtheir


----------



## Steve9663

GOOD MORNING ALL :biggrin:


----------



## BadMoFo5375

Are ice chest allowed? Its just sodas and stuff for the kids. Taco guy is still gonna be there right? hno: hno:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700
> 
> 2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model)
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models)
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model)
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> KING of KINGS C.C.
> CITY WIDE C.C.
> CONNECTED C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
> ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
> MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
> GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
> TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP.
> SUENOS C.C.
> CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL.
> UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
> NOW ADDED::nicoderm:
> ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL.
> BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
> ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL.
> AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
> SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
> STREET LOW MAGAZINE
> EDDIES 59
> UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
> ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI
> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
> DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.
> AND NOW CONCRETETOM! :thumbsup:
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='font-family:Times'>^^ this guy sounds like a hotel concierge^^
> 
> at least put a link for Deja vu or Tropical Lei (strip clubs) :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

How much is the ticket for walk in?..........


----------



## tequila sunrise

free for spectators.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 8 2008, 10:04 AM~12098105
> *free for spectators.
> *


......... :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2008, 04:23 AM~12097488
> *im heading out....hope to meet a lot of you SoCal homies outtheir
> *


can't wait to see your pics!! damn i wish my cameras didn't get stolen. now im just using a regular point and shoot cam. :angry:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

from the flyers there is indoor right or is it all tookin up so need to know if need to bring display


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Nov 8 2008, 09:08 AM~12098130
> *from the flyers there is indoor right or is it all tookin up so need to know if need to bring display
> *


no in door out side there is room for display :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Nov 8 2008, 08:08 AM~12098130
> *from the flyers there is indoor right or is it all tookin up so need to know if need to bring display
> *


no indoors AT ALL, 100% in the sunshine...best way in cali this time of year. supposed to be pretty cool temperature.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

right on thanks,,,,,,,,


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by BadMoFo5375_@Nov 8 2008, 08:26 AM~12097928
> *Are ice chest allowed? Its just sodas and stuff for the kids. Taco guy is still gonna be there right? hno:  hno:
> *


Ice chest will be allowed and YES the Taco man, Hot dog man and plenty of vendors will be present to make it a very fullfilling day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
see yah out there

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 8 2008, 09:58 AM~12098069
> *^^ this guy sounds like a hotel concierge^^
> 
> at least put a link for Deja vu or Tropical Lei (strip clubs) :cheesy:
> *


:0 ! uffin: HMMM!



DEJA VU ADULT CLUB
http://dejavu.com/
http://www.yellowpages.com/info-LMS5240939...2BEntertainment


TROPICAL LEI ADULT CLUB
http://www.tropicallei.com/
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?formt...A&zipcode=91786


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 8 2008, 10:11 AM~12098739
> *:0 ! uffin: HMMM!
> DEJA VU ADULT CLUB
> http://dejavu.com/
> http://www.yellowpages.com/info-LMS5240939...2BEntertainment
> http://www.tropicallei.com/
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?formt...A&zipcode=91786
> *


----------



## JROCK

> TRAFFIC C.C. LINK:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=311288&st=1700
> 
> 2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:
> FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!
> 
> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model)
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models)
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model)
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> KING of KINGS C.C.
> CITY WIDE C.C.
> CONNECTED C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
> ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
> MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
> GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
> TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP.
> SUENOS C.C.
> CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL.
> UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
> NOW ADDED::nicoderm:
> ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL.
> BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
> ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL.
> AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
> SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
> STREET LOW MAGAZINE
> EDDIES 59
> UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
> ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI
> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
> DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.
> CONCRETETOM
> VIEJITOS C.C. COACHELLA VALLEY CHAP.
> SHOT CALL KENNELS
> ICONZ C.C.
> NOW ADDED: ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. CENTRAL CAL. CHAP.! :thumbsup:
> 
> WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> 
> 
> 
> AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes
> 
> http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
> http://www.hooters.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JROCK




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 8 2008, 09:04 AM~12098105
> *free for spectators.
> *


----------



## JROCK

[url


----------



## JROCK

AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64

look foward to it checking out some hotels now....


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Nov 8 2008, 01:51 PM~12099350
> * look foward to it checking out some hotels now....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

SO WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO THE SHOW?! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

this going to be on E or W ninth st ?


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 8 2008, 02:19 PM~12099478
> *this going to be on E or W ninth st ?
> *


NORTH
WEST







EAST
SOUTH


----------



## JROCK

:cheesy: THERE'S GOING TO BE SOME!












AT THIS SHOW! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS

SHOTCALL KENNELS WILL BE THERE.....
-BRIAN


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS




----------



## JROCK

YOU CAN JUST SEE THEM ROLLIN DEEP! :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

IF YOU WANT TO FLY IN TO CHECK OUT THE SHOW! THE SHOW'S IS RIGHT NEAR THE ONTARIO AIRPORT! :thumbsup: :yes: uffin: 












:uh: :werd: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## 73on22

is the car show going 2 be on west 9th st. or east 9th st.?



ICONZ CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by 73on22_@Nov 8 2008, 05:19 PM~12100526
> *is the car show going 2 be on west 9th st. or east 9th st.?
> ICONZ CAR CLUB
> *


*EAST 9TH ST. *


----------



## JROCK

JUST A FEW HOURS TO GO AND TIME TO GET ROLLIN EARLY IN THE MORNIN! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 


























SEE YOU GUY'S THERE! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## cherry 64

JUST FINISHED LOADING CHERRY ,ONE MORE BEER AND IM HEADED SOUTH SEE U IN THE AM TRAFFIC CC


----------



## The wagon

PARTY STILL GOING ON AT MY HOUSE FOR MY WIFE B DAY AFTER EVERYONE GONE I WILL LOAD THE CAR ON THE TRAILER AND GO


----------



## Latin Luxury

See you in the am. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

rex dont forget to bring beer in the morning for the cruda no coffee beer.


----------



## LocoSoCal

Today was my son's Birthday  , Steven ,he is 19th today :cheesy: , it was sad not to have my son Bird with us today :tears: , but we as a family know where he is today :angel: in our hearts he will always be with us  , my family and I will see you and TRAFFIC CC at the show  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Nov 8 2008, 11:40 PM~12102633
> *rex dont forget to bring beer in the morning for the cruda no coffee beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 8 2008, 11:50 PM~12102703
> *Today was my son's Birthday   , Steven ,he is 19th today  :cheesy:  , it was sad not to have my son Bird with us today  :tears: , but we as a family know where he is today  :angel: in our hearts he will always be with us   , my family and I will see you and TRAFFIC CC at the show    :biggrin:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 8 2008, 10:50 PM~12102703
> *Today was my son's Birthday   , Steven ,he is 19th today  :cheesy:  , it was sad not to have my son Bird with us today  :tears: , but we as a family know where he is today  :angel: in our hearts he will always be with us   , my family and I will see you and TRAFFIC CC at the show    :biggrin:
> *


tell him happy birthday sergio see you tomorrow.


----------



## Twotonz

Toro, his nephew and me just got back from eating some pizza at Rockeyz Pizza down 4th street....Mark once again thanks


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

IT ABOUT TO BE CRACKKIN TOMMORROW!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

just got finished with all the preparations. hope i did'nt forget anything. see everybody tomorrow.  :uh: :around: :around: hno:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2008, 11:32 PM~12102951
> *just got finished with all the preparations. hope i did'nt forget anything. see everybody tomorrow.   :uh:  :around:  :around:  hno:
> *



just preping for one more beer and leepy time "BURP" damn beers I love them.....

See YOU THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,, :420: :420:   

SE SAFE


----------



## 73on22

........Ok thankz see u guyz 2marrow!!,,,,,,,,  ......ICONZ C.C.


----------



## johnnys121

just got out work
we shall see u in a few


----------



## TraditionCC

just got home from the chente concert and it is raining....what the fuck :uh: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

IT STOPPED RAINING http://weather.yahoo.com/Upland-California...9/forecast.html


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Nov 9 2008, 03:32 AM~12103809
> *just got home from the chente concert and it is raining....what the fuck :uh:  hno:
> *


*THE SHOWS STILL ON!*


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Leaving Victorville now. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Getting Ready to head out, see you all about 5:30!!


----------



## JROCK

IT'S [0423 AM] AND HEADING OUT THE DOOR TO MEET UP WITH THE HARDCORES!
SEE YOU GUY'S AT THE LINE! :yes: :420: :wave: :420: :thumbsup: :420: :worship: :420: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: TIME TO ROLL! uffin:


----------



## sixfourjoe

Generations Car Club leaving now 5:15 a.m.


----------



## BadMoFo5375

any sign of rain or wind? us toppless boys cant fuck wit that shit!


----------



## Zappo90744

*It's Southern California man..........thought you knew!!! Zappo getting ready to head on out!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg

ME AND THE HOMIE 1MORECUTTY ARE LEAVING S.D RIGHT NOW FUCK THE RAIN!!!SEE YALL UP THERE FELLAS.......





:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Guest

How do I get there by going 210 freeway East?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 9 2008, 11:53 AM~12104786
> *How do I get there by going 210 freeway East?
> *


Is North Ninth or East Ninth?????


----------



## El Volo

:0 :0 :0 Great show! Lots of low-lows! Good job Traffic C.C.!!! :thumbsup:

Here's a couple pictures I got from the show today... Uh... Oops, I guess I got more of the model than the cars in these shots... What was I thinking!? :uh: :biggrin:  

More to come later... :cheesy: 


-V-


----------



## Zappo90744

Volo....I thought I saw you there but didn't want to feel stupid by saying hi and not it being you. :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121

very nice show
can't wait for thr picnic


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 9 2008, 04:50 PM~12106885
> *:0  :0  :0 Great show!  Lots of low-lows!  Good job Traffic C.C.!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a couple pictures I got from the show today...  Uh... Oops, I guess I got more of the model than the cars in these shots... What was I thinking!?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> More to come later...  :cheesy:
> -V-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice pics volo
wat happend with being at twotonz booth at 2pm though? :dunno:
it woulda been cool to meet up


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2008, 05:48 PM~12107406
> *nice pics volo
> wat happend with being at twotonz booth at 2pm though? :dunno:
> it woulda been cool to meet up
> *



Wheres the pics mike? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 9 2008, 05:51 PM~12107439
> *Wheres the pics mike? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: i'll post a few in a bit...didnt get to take much pics this time, was chillin with the homie twotonz


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2008, 06:56 PM~12107487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR

Had a great time, Well done on the event Traffic C.C..


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2008, 07:09 PM~12107604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U TAKE SOME GOOD FLICKS


----------



## jojo67

JUST GOT BACK FROM SHOW..... DAMN IT WAS THE BOMB!!! GOT A LOTS OF PICS TO DOWNLOAD.

TTT FOR "TRAFFIC CC" GREAT SHOW FELLAS!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 9 2008, 06:12 PM~12107634-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice shot :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Nov 9 2008, 06:31 PM~12107814
> *U TAKE SOME GOOD FLICKS
> *


thanks


----------



## BIGMIKE

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2008, 07:40 PM~12107949
> *:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE I SAID U TAKE SOME GOOD FLICKS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2008, 07:40 PM~12107949
> *:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

MORE PICS BIG MIKE!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

Anybody know the show winners?


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 9 2008, 07:52 PM~12108080
> *Anybody know the show winners?
> *


I KNOW TRINO GOT BEST OF SHOW AND 1ST IN HIS CLASS.


----------



## Aint no Body!

Lots of great pics Big Mike keep them coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 9 2008, 08:05 PM~12108249
> *I KNOW TRINO GOT BEST OF SHOW AND 1ST IN HIS CLASS.
> *


   Still going :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84

GOT TO GIVE IT UP TO THE TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR THROWING ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS THIS YEAR FROM OUR FAMILY TO YOURS GREAT JOB ON ALL OF THE HARD WORK AND DEDICATION IT TOOK FOR YOU GUYS TO THROW ONE HELL OF A SHOW!!!!! MUCH RESPECT AND PROPS TO TRAFFIC AGAIN FROM YOUR FRIENDS TRADITION CAR CLUB (SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## nobueno

Volo! What happened to you!? You missed the 2pm shot? 










More on my blog. Link in signature. I have a few hundred photos to go through. Nice shots Big Mike, cool hanging out today!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship: ALL I GOTTA SAY IS DAT DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA HAD A GOOD ASS TIME!!!! BADD ASS SHOW "TRAFFIC C.C." GRACIAS 4 A WONDERFULL SUNDAY!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 9 2008, 09:23 PM~12108471
> *:worship: ALL I GOTTA SAY IS DAT DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA HAD A GOOD ASS TIME!!!! BADD ASS SHOW "TRAFFIC C.C." GRACIAS 4 A WONDERFULL SUNDAY!
> *


ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THERE GRADITUDE AND THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS LIKE:
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
BROWN PERSUATION
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
EDDIES 59
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.
CONCRETETOM 
VIEJITOS C.C. COACHELLA VALLEY CHAP. 
SHOT CALL KENNELS
ICONZ C.C.
IMPERIALS
UNEXPECTED
NOKTURNAL
CASUALS
EPICS
FLAWLESS
JUST TO NAME A FEW! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
THE SHOW WAS SUCCESSFUL DO TO YOU {THE PEOPLE} WHO ATTENDED IN SUPPORT OF THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duce'sWild

Had a nice time today.Good ass turn out today!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 9 2008, 08:09 PM~12108303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THE BLUE MONTE WITH THE SUICIDE TRUNK?


----------



## JohnnyGuam

Maaaan, ISLANDERS C.C. gives credit to TRAFFIC for puttin on a bomb ass show. Good job fellas, we will definetly be at the next one. Nut'n but luv from the whole ISLANDERS C.C. family


----------



## Chemo's 84

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 9 2008, 08:32 PM~12108564
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THE BLUE MONTE WITH THE SUICIDE TRUNK?
> *


YEAH BRO I JUST HAVE TO DOWNLOAD MY PICTURES! DID YOU LIKE THE CAR? :0


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 9 2008, 09:41 PM~12108643
> *Maaaan, ISLANDERS C.C. gives credit to TRAFFIC for puttin on a bomb ass show. Good job fellas, we will definetly be at the next one. Nut'n but luv from the whole ISLANDERS C.C. family
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 9 2008, 09:41 PM~12108643
> *Maaaan, ISLANDERS C.C. gives credit to TRAFFIC for puttin on a bomb ass show. Good job fellas, we will definetly be at the next one. Nut'n but luv from the whole ISLANDERS C.C. family
> *


THANK YOU ISLANDERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84

HEY J ROCK CAN YOU POST SOME PICS OF THE MONTE CARLO MY BATTERY JUST WENT DEAD I WILL TRY AND DOWNLOAD THEM TOMORROW THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Nov 9 2008, 09:31 PM~12108554
> *Had a nice time today.Good ass turn out today!! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


IT'S ALL ABOUT YOU GUY'S THE CLUB HELP COMING TOGETHER TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN AS 1!    :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Big Rich

bad ass show,,much props to traffic cc :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

great show we had a blast :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 9 2008, 08:15 PM~12108369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any pics of the gold 4x4 Saburban?


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 9 2008, 08:30 PM~12108548
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THERE GRADITUDE AND THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS LIKE:
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model)
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models)
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C.  S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LVLOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model)
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> KING of KINGS C.C.
> CITY WIDE C.C.
> CONNECTED C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
> ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
> MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
> GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
> TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP.
> SUENOS C.C.
> CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL.
> UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
> NOW ADDED::nicoderm:
> ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL.
> BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
> ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL.
> AND  [PENDING] (model) LUPE
> SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
> STREET LOW MAGAZINE
> EDDIES 59
> UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
> ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI
> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
> DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.
> CONCRETETOM
> VIEJITOS C.C. COACHELLA VALLEY CHAP.
> SHOT CALL KENNELS
> ICONZ C.C.
> IMPERIALS
> UNEXPECTED
> NOKTURNAL
> CASUALS
> EPICS
> JUST TO NAME A FEW! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> THE SHOW WAS SUCCESSFUL DO TO YOU {THE PEOPLE} WHO ATTENDED IN SUPPORT OF THE SHOW! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



FROM THE PRESIDENT WE APPRECIATE THE LOVE AND WILL DEFINITLY BE THERE NEXT YEAR IN FULL FORCE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1970

thanks traffic for a good show. LOST ANGELS CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## jojo67

JROCK, YOU FELLAS REALLY KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A SHOW, THANKS BRO......MY SON AND I HAD A GREAT TIME!!! SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT FOR "TRAFFIC CAR CLUB"


----------



## supreme82

HEY MARK, GOOD SHOW. THE BEST THE I.E. HAS SEEN IN YEARS BY FAR. LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR.THANKS AGAIN TO TRAFFIC. TTT :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TraditionCC

I don't know but this show really brought me back to The Memories of El Monte shows Together use to throw.Talking about one bad ass show.........THANKS TRAFFIC CC FOR ONE HELL OF A GREAT CAR SHOW. MOVE IN WAS FLAWLESS!!!! Can't wait for next year :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider

GOOD SHOW HOMIES!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAVID @ DANNY DE LA PAZ TRAFFIC CAR SHOW








BEST OF FRIENDS ENTERING TRAFFIC CAR SHOW








KINGS OF KINGS ENTERING TRAFFIC CAR SHOW








BEST OF FRIENDS @ KINGS OF KINGS PICS








KINGS OF KINGS








ROLLING IN








UCE CAR CLUB HARBOR CITY


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:46 PM~12109392
> *I don't know but this show really brought me back to The Memories of El Monte shows Together  use to throw.Talking about one bad ass show.........THANKS TRAFFIC CC FOR ONE HELL OF A GREAT CAR SHOW. MOVE IN WAS FLAWLESS!!!! Can't wait for next year :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO

Great show :thumbsup: Just made it back to Sacramento . We'll be out there again next year


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 9 2008, 08:30 PM~12108548
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THERE GRADITUDE AND THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS LIKE:
> BAJITO C.C.
> INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
> IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
> NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
> LO LOWS C.C.
> TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
> PRIDE C.C.
> TRUTH SEEKER
> SD38PLYM
> ELITE C.C.
> TRUCHA C.C.
> STYLE C.C.
> OHANA C.C.
> BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
> GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> STREET STYLE C.C.
> TRADITION C.C.
> SUSPECTS C.C.
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> LATIN LUXURY C.C.
> LATIN LIFE C.C.
> DUKES C.C.
> THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
> THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
> TOGETHER C.C.
> PHAROAHS C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
> ELUSIVE C.C.
> UNITED STYLE C.C.
> CALI STYLE C.C.
> MANIACOS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> BOXER 75
> WHO PRODUCTIONS
> DELEGATION C.C.
> STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
> JAEBUENO.COM
> STYLISTICS C.C. L.A.
> TWOTONZ.COM
> HALINA (model)
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
> INEEDAFREAK.COM (models)
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> DIP'N C.C.
> CONTAGIOUS C.C.
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
> AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
> SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
> BADMO5375
> OLDIES C.C.  S.G.V.
> BALLIN YOUNG
> ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
> REALITY C.C.
> UCE C.C. K.C.
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
> NAPA AUTO PARTS
> MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
> THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
> FORGIVEN C.C.
> DUKES C.C. S.D.
> BALLERZ INC.
> LOCSTAH
> GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
> UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
> INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
> LOS ANGELS C.C.
> MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm:
> SWIFT C.C.
> CONSAFOS C.C.
> RUTHIE SKYE (model)
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
> NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
> UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
> UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
> EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.
> ROYALS C.C. LV
> LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model)
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
> KING of KINGS C.C.
> CITY WIDE C.C.
> CONNECTED C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
> ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
> MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
> GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
> TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP.
> SUENOS C.C.
> CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL.
> UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
> NOW ADDED::nicoderm:
> ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL.
> BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
> ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL.
> AND  [PENDING] (model) LUPE
> SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
> STREET LOW MAGAZINE
> EDDIES 59
> UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
> ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI
> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
> DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.
> CONCRETETOM
> VIEJITOS C.C. COACHELLA VALLEY CHAP.
> SHOT CALL KENNELS
> ICONZ C.C.
> IMPERIALS
> UNEXPECTED
> NOKTURNAL
> CASUALS
> EPICS
> FLAWLESS
> JUST TO NAME A FEW! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> THE SHOW WAS SUCCESSFUL DO TO YOU {THE PEOPLE} WHO ATTENDED IN SUPPORT OF THE SHOW! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*FORGIVEN C.C HAD A GRAET TIME,*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Just got home . Had a goodtime out there thank you TRAFFIC for a bad ass show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 9 2008, 10:40 PM~12109342
> *JROCK, YOU FELLAS REALLY KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A SHOW,  THANKS BRO......MY SON AND I HAD A GREAT TIME!!!  SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:          TTT  FOR "TRAFFIC CAR CLUB"
> *


IT'S ALL ABOUT THE PEOPLE FIRST ONLY THEN THINGS FALL INTO PLACE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 9 2008, 10:55 PM~12109475
> *Great show  :thumbsup: Just made it back to Sacramento . We'll be out there again next year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

Damn I missed a bad ass show,had a HOA meeting to be at 11am.I gotta move outta here :twak:


----------



## Guest

Traffic Car Show Picss


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Nov 9 2008, 09:50 PM~12109430
> *GOOD SHOW HOMIES!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> DAVID @ DANNY DE LA PAZ TRAFFIC CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF FRIENDS ENTERING TRAFFIC CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KINGS OF KINGS ENTERING TRAFFIC CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF FRIENDS @ KINGS OF KINGS PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KINGS OF KINGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLING IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UCE CAR CLUB HARBOR CITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

:cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 9 2008, 11:09 PM~12109608
> *Just got home . Had a goodtime out there thank you TRAFFIC for a bad ass show.... :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU RICH FOR COMIN DOWN! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 9 2008, 11:32 PM~12109827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


MAN! WHERE WAS SHE AT?! :angry:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96

RIGHT ON FAMILY


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Nov 9 2008, 10:46 PM~12109392
> *I don't know but this show really brought me back to The Memories of El Monte shows Together  use to throw.Talking about one bad ass show.........THANKS TRAFFIC CC FOR ONE HELL OF A GREAT CAR SHOW. MOVE IN WAS FLAWLESS!!!! Can't wait for next year :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## alexs70schwinn

this show was great one of the biggest turn outs i ever seen cant wait for next year :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

now who got best of show?????? big AL said it


----------



## Big Rich

MAJESTICS -LOS ANGELES -COMPTON -SAN DIEGO-ANTELOPE VALLEY-SAN FERNANDO VALLEY-DELANO-SOCAL


----------



## Steve9663

*WOW where do we begin on "SAYING THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH" your patience and cooperation made this event go very smooth.

I would like to thank each and everyone of you personallly.........

I want to take time out to thank MARK, SILVIA and HIS FAMILY 1st and foremost'''''' for all of the hard work & OH HAPPY B-DAY MARK!!!!!!!!

ALL of the TRAFFIC family, our wifes (for putting up with us), our KIDS for the next generation THANKS......

JROCK man thanks,thanks,thanks for all of the HELP.......... :thumbsup: 

EVERYONE who attended. THANK YOU this show would have not happened with great success if it wasn't for YOU<<<<<<,

ALL of our VENDORS, SPONSORS, and the SPECTATORS 

MAN the list will not end ****THANKS****

TRAFFIC C.C. *


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 9 2008, 10:54 PM~12109995
> *now who got best of show??????  big AL said it
> *


*TRINO w/ CHERRY 64*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 9 2008, 10:24 PM~12109158
> *FROM THE PRESIDENT WE APPRECIATE THE LOVE AND WILL DEFINITLY BE THERE NEXT YEAR IN FULL FORCE !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU {ROYALS} FOR TAKING THE TIME AND TRIP TO JOIN US IN THIS SPECIAL EVENT FOR THE PEOPLE!  :wave: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Steve9663

TRINO LiL' Steve says "GOOD JOB"

TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:46 PM~12109392
> *I don't know but this show really brought me back to The Memories of El Monte shows Together  use to throw.Talking about one bad ass show.........THANKS TRAFFIC CC FOR ONE HELL OF A GREAT CAR SHOW. MOVE IN WAS FLAWLESS!!!! Can't wait for next year :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 9 2008, 09:55 PM~12109475
> *Great show  :thumbsup: Just made it back to Sacramento . We'll be out there again next year
> *


X2


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Nov 9 2008, 09:45 PM~12109386
> *HEY MARK, GOOD SHOW. THE BEST THE I.E. HAS SEEN IN YEARS BY FAR. LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR.THANKS AGAIN TO TRAFFIC. TTT :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride+Nov 9 2008, 08:23 PM~12108471-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: <span style=\'color:blue\'>Had a nice time today.Good ass turn out today!! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 08:41 PM~12108643
> *Maaaan, ISLANDERS C.C. gives credit to TRAFFIC for puttin on a bomb ass show. Good job fellas, we will definetly be at the next one. Nut'n but luv from the whole ISLANDERS C.C. family
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Rich_@Nov 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12108853
> *bad ass show,,much props to traffic cc :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JASJR+Nov 9 2008, 07:29 PM~12107786-->
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great time, Well done on the event Traffic C.C..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jojo67_@Nov 9 2008, 07:34 PM~12107852
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM SHOW..... DAMN IT WAS THE BOMB!!!  GOT A LOTS OF PICS TO DOWNLOAD.
> THANKS FOR  THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:
> 
> TTT FOR "TRAFFIC CC"  GREAT SHOW FELLAS!!! :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: 




> AL THANKS FOR *AL*L OF YOUR SUPPORT VERY NICE PICTURE :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 9 2008, 11:15 PM~12110101
> *THANK YOU {ROYALS} FOR TAKING THE TIME AND TRIP TO JOIN US IN THIS SPECIAL EVENT FOR THE PEOPLE!   :wave:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X 2,000 {ROYALS}


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

To all clubs and solo riders on behalf of traffic c.c. we would like to thank everyone
for participating in making this show what it was. we look forward to improving.
we will be having a bar-b-que around april or may. we would like to invite everyone to attend. our way of saying thank you. just bring your appetittes
thank you from the traffic family.


----------



## Steve9663

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

TIME FOR MUCH NEEDED REST MARK, AGAIN GR8 JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 10 2008, 12:46 AM~12110241
> *TIME FOR MUCH NEEDED REST MARK, AGAIN GR8 JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WEW :0 ! U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 9 2008, 05:07 PM~12107021
> *Volo....I thought I saw you there but didn't want to feel stupid by saying hi and not it being you. :biggrin:
> *


Ah man! I would have liked to have met you man... I don't know if it was me that you saw though... I was the Latino guy with a shaved head and shades... Does that narrow it down? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2008, 06:30 PM~12107799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this car! Everytime I see it, I gotta stop and drool!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Nov 9 2008, 05:48 PM~12107406-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice pics volo
> wat happend with being at twotonz booth at 2pm though? :dunno:
> it woulda been cool to meet up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Nov 9 2008, 07:22 PM~12108450
> *Volo! What happened to you!? You missed the 2pm shot?
> *


Hey what's up BigMike and Mr. Bueno! Yeah, I'm sorry I didn't get to meet you guys... I did miss the 2pm meeting. An opportunity came up for me to do a car and model shoot on the east side of the car show at noon and I didn't get back in time.  

Great shots you guys have posted so far! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## All Out Customs

Muchos, Muchos, Muchos, Gracias goes out to TRAFFIC CC for hosting a great event. It was a cool Sunday, nice rides, music bumpin in the background, and no drama. Lots of people were out there just having a good old time just chillin. The skies were clear and the weather was cool up until later on in the afternoon some clouds were on the move. Hope everybody made it home safely. I'll try to post up some pics later. Thanks again to TRAFFIC and all the clubs that were out there making this grand event possible.


----------



## Bajito OG

*BIG PROPS TO TRAFFIC FAMILY FOR A BAD ASS CAR SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WE HAD A GREAT TIME :biggrin: AND HAPPY B DAY TO DA MAN (MARK)
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## LowRider Mike

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Toro

First off I have to say....WWWOOOOWWW!!!!!! what a show!!!!!!

We at Impalas Magazine would like to thank Mark, Traffic car club, and all those that came out to support the show.....it was huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge.....we had a great time, got taken care of by Traffic, received a lot of support from the community and heard a lot of good words about the magazine...we thank everyone that came to the booth and hung out and chatted with us.....we will NOT miss this show next year.......

Toro
Editor & Co-publisher
Impalas Magazine


----------



## nobueno

Still going through my photos!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

Great show TRAFFIC C.C. you guys know how to put it down :thumbsup: PRIDE C.C. had a good time  Thanks.


----------



## mrchevy59

HAD A GREAT TIME THX TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 10 2008, 08:45 AM~12111614
> *First off I have to say....WWWOOOOWWW!!!!!! what a show!!!!!!
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine would like to thank Mark, Traffic car club, and all those that came out to support the show.....it was huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge.....we had a great time, got taken care of by Traffic, received a lot of support from the community and heard a lot of good words about the magazine...we thank everyone that came to the booth and hung out and chatted with us.....we will NOT miss this show next year.......
> 
> Toro
> Editor & Co-publisher
> Impalas Magazine
> *


Someone brought back a copy of your mag, I really enjoyed it!! If I were to subscribe will I get the one that has the coverage of this show...


----------



## 909vert63

GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Nov 10 2008, 09:43 AM~12111978
> *GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 10 2008, 09:06 AM~12111732
> *Still going through my photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

HEY BIG MIKE THANKS FOR TAKING THIS PIC BRO...AND TO TRAFFIC C.C. THANKS FOR HAVING A BADD ASSSS EVENT BROTHERS, WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 10 2008, 08:58 AM~12112106
> *HEY BIG MIKE THANKS FOR TAKING THIS PIC BRO...AND TO TRAFFIC C.C. THANKS FOR HAVING A BADD ASSSS EVENT BROTHERS, WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!
> *


----------



## Who Productions

ill be posting pics from yesterday...so stay tuned....


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC C.C. GREAT LOCATION , DEDICATED RIDERZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Nov 10 2008, 11:58 AM~12112704
> *GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC C.C. GREAT LOCATION , DEDICATED RIDERZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tinydogg

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

missed a real good show  got to make it next year


----------



## Who Productions

you missed one of the biggest shows this year....Traffic did it to the limit...and did it well...


----------



## deesta

Good Event......... :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

GOOD CAR SHOW I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE ANOTHER ONE NEXT YEAR THANKS TRAFFIC C.C. FOR A NICE SHOW FROM CLASSIC STYLE


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Nov 10 2008, 11:23 AM~12112891
> *you missed one of the biggest shows this year....Traffic did it to the limit...and did it well...
> *


I know :banghead: :banghead: next year hopefully!


----------



## JROCK

HEY GUY'S CHECK THIS OUT! :biggrin: 

http://jaebueno.wordpress.com/


----------



## Zappo90744

The show was definitely crackin'!!!


----------



## alberto

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## javy71

Just wanna say thanks to TRAFFIC CAR CLUB for a great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: It was our first time out there and you can count on us to be there next year too. We had a good time. :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

Good show :thumbsup: Will definately be out there again next year


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2008, 08:00 PM~12108182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks BIGMIKE for the bad a$$ pick of SHOPS LAGGARD and the rest of those picks that you take. 

It was nice meeting you, keep up the very good work. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2008, 08:00 PM~12108182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To TRAFFIC cc what can I say but what a show! On behalf of UCE cc thanks for the invite and we all had a great time; can not wait to do it again next year. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton and the rest of the UCE cc.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 10 2008, 12:38 PM~12113944
> *Thanks BIGMIKE for the bad a$$ pick of SHOPS LAGGARD and the rest of those picks that you take.
> 
> It was nice meeting you, keep up the very good work. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


it was cool meetin you too bro and the rest of the club members, thanks for the hospitality


----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Twotonz

*best show ive been to*....big ups to Mark for all the work and the hospitality as well as all the other Traffic members

If you didnt go to the show....you missed out....this is a must go to car show for me from now on.....so ill see you guys next year


----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## JohnnieAZ

THANKS for a good show from ISLANDERS CC here are some pics I took - just a phone cam


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Wicked95

One of the best low low show I have been to in a while. Had a great time. Traffic next year you need more space. :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions

Sorry about the light on this one...I thought it came out right...


----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions

Oops i posted the wrong pic...LOL....


----------



## Who Productions

still uploading pics...more to come...PM me if you need any of these shots...Or even me...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 10 2008, 12:24 PM~12113375
> *HEY GUY'S CHECK THIS OUT! :biggrin:
> 
> http://jaebueno.wordpress.com/
> *


Thanks JROCK, I put up more photos tonight but I have to save most of them for LRM. 

Great photos Big Mike & Who Productions! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 10 2008, 01:50 PM~12114676
> *Thanks JROCK, I put up more photos tonight but I have to save most of them for LRM.
> 
> Great photos Big Mike & Who Productions!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks jae, that logo for your blog is looking bad ass homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions

Thank you NoBueno...im not holdin any pics back..


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

THANKS 4 DA PICS


----------



## Who Productions




----------



## MalibuLou

GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC WE HAD A GOODTIME PLACE WAS JAM PACKED


----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Who Productions




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2008, 08:09 PM~12107604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73on22

YESTERDAY WAS THE FIRST TIME I ATTENTED UR GUYS CAR SHOW AND IT WAS FUN!..THERE WAS LOTS OF CARZ!...AND I WON SO THAT MADE IT EVEN BEETER!...FOR ALL THOSE CARS U HAD U GUYS DID A GREAT JOB HANDLING EVERYTHING!....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEARS!........ :biggrin: :cheesy:  


ICONZ CAR CLUB


----------



## aztlanart

great show had A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 73on22_@Nov 10 2008, 05:44 PM~12115828
> *YESTERDAY WAS THE FIRST TIME I ATTENTED UR GUYS CAR SHOW AND IT WAS FUN!..THERE WAS LOTS OF CARZ!...AND I WON SO THAT MADE IT EVEN BEETER!...FOR ALL THOSE CARS U HAD U GUYS DID A GREAT JOB HANDLING EVERYTHING!....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEARS!........ :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ICONZ CAR CLUB
> *


ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU! WE CAN'T STRESS ENOUGH THAT YOU GUY'S ARE THE KEY TO MAKING THIS SHOW HAPPEN! WE BUILD THE FRAME BUT YOU GUY'S {THE PEOPLE} PUT THE REST OF THE PIECES TOGETHER TO A WHOLE SHOW! :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 10 2008, 03:50 PM~12114676
> *Thanks JROCK, I put up more photos tonight but I have to save most of them for LRM.
> 
> Great photos Big Mike & Who Productions!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'LL SEE IF I CAN PUT SOME UP THIS WEEK!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## allure

heres mine.


----------



## allure

i think mark and lou should like this one haha.


----------



## BLUE OWL

Sup Mark Bad ass show :thumbsup: We had great time


----------



## allure




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MRPRIDECXC

Nice Show TRAFFIC :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Rollerz Only would like to Thank TRAFFIC CC for putting up a very GREAT Show !!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE

had a really good time thats how u do it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 10 2008, 08:13 PM~12118331
> *Rollerz Only would like to Thank TRAFFIC CC for putting up a very GREAT Show !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY is alway welcome to any TRAFFIC event!!!!!! 
and THANKS for all of your support!!!!!!!

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## Steve9663

> The show was definitely crackin'!!!





> Just wanna say thanks to TRAFFIC CAR CLUB for a great show It was our first time out there and you can count on us to be there next year too. We had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good show Will definately be out there again next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To TRAFFIC cc what can I say but what a show! On behalf of UCE cc thanks for the invite and we all had a great time; can not wait to do it again next year. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton and the rest of the UCE cc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *best show ive been to*....big ups to Mark for all the work and the hospitality as well as all the other Traffic members
> 
> If you didnt go to the show....you missed out....this is a must go to car show for me from now on.....so ill see you guys next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for a good show from ISLANDERS CC here are some pics I took - just a phone cam
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best low low show I have been to in a while. Had a great time. Traffic next year you need more space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC WE HAD A GOODTIME PLACE WAS JAM PACKED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESTERDAY WAS THE FIRST TIME I ATTENTED UR GUYS CAR SHOW AND IT WAS FUN!..THERE WAS LOTS OF CARZ!...AND I WON SO THAT MADE IT EVEN BEETER!...FOR ALL THOSE CARS U HAD U GUYS DID A GREAT JOB HANDLING EVERYTHING!....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEARS! ICONZ CAR CLUB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great show had A GOOD TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Show TRAFFIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a really good time thats how u do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks for all of your support* hope to see all of you at our Picnic coming SOON stay tuned for a DATE<<<<<....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CONNECTEDPRESIDENT

CONNECTED C.C. WOULD LOKE TO THANK TRAFFIC C.C. FOR THROWING A GOOD SHOW, WE HAD A GOOD TIME. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

WANNA SAY THANKS TO MARK ,BOBBY AND REST OF THE FELLAS FROM TRAFFIC.THE SHOW WAS GREAT WE HAD A GREAT TIME THANK YOU


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 9 2008, 11:00 PM~12110032
> *MAJESTICS -LOS ANGELES -COMPTON -SAN DIEGO-ANTELOPE VALLEY-SAN FERNANDO VALLEY-DELANO-SOCAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greggonzo

THE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB IN UPLAND WAS THE OFF THE HOOK.THANKS FOR HAVING US THERE.

G-MONEY
V.P.of Sales and Marketing
LATINA GEAR CO.


----------



## lowri64

A GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!! VERY NICE AND ORGANIZED THANK YOU TRAFFIC C.C FOR A GREAT SHOW I HAD A GOOD TIME!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJKT2tlBkwo

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## PAPA'[email protected]

FIRME TURN OUT TRAFFIC...!!! WE ALL HAD MAD FUN. THANKS!!!


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:cheesy:


----------



## racerboy

On behalf of the Brown Sensations in Santa Barbara, thank you for a great show!


----------



## Who Productions

i kept my cam clickin...! :guns:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

GREAT F#CKIN SHOW!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I'VE BEEN TO A SHOW THAT HAD SO MUCH TO SEE & DO... THANKS TO JROCK FOR THE INVITE...  STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE BACK AGAIN AT THE NEXT ONE...


----------



## G-house74

ALL I GOT TO SAY WAS I FELT LIKE I WAS AT SUPER SHOW LOVED THE CARS LINED UP ON THE STREET THE FOOD WAS GREAT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW AND MAJESTICS PINIC AND I AM DONE AS FARS SHOWS THANKS TRAFFIC YOU GUYS DID A HELL OF A JOB IF ANY OF YOU WERE THERE MAJESTIC PICNIC AND TRAFFIC CAR SHOW YOU GUYS SEEN IT ALL AS FAR AS TRUE RIDERS.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 02:18 AM~12121898
> *GREAT F#CKIN SHOW!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship: IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I'VE BEEN TO A SHOW THAT HAD SO MUCH TO SEE & DO... THANKS TO JROCK FOR THE INVITE...   STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE BACK AGAIN AT THE NEXT ONE...
> *


THANKS FOR EXCEPTING THE INVITE! ALSO HOPE TO SEE { NEW STYLE CAR CLUB} NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 11 2008, 02:50 AM~12121956
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY WAS  I FELT LIKE I WAS AT SUPER SHOW LOVED THE CARS  LINED UP ON THE STREET THE FOOD WAS GREAT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW AND MAJESTICS PINIC AND I AM DONE AS FARS SHOWS THANKS TRAFFIC YOU GUYS DID A HELL OF A JOB IF ANY OF YOU WERE THERE  MAJESTIC PICNIC AND TRAFFIC CAR SHOW YOU GUYS SEEN IT ALL AS FAR AS TRUE RIDERS.
> *


 :0  WOW! ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC THANK YOU FOR THE POSITIVE WORDS BRO.! TO BE MATCHED WITH THE RESPECTED MAJESTICS PICNIC IS AN HONOR IN IT'S SELF! :thumbsup: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 11 2008, 01:39 AM~12121776
> *On behalf of the Brown Sensations in Santa Barbara, thank you for a great show!
> *


THANK YOU BROWN SENSATIONS CAR CLUB FOR REPPING YOUR PLAQUES AT THIS SPECIAL EVENT! HOPE TO SEE YOU GUY'S NEXT YEAR! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by PAPA'[email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 01:02 AM~12121637
> *FIRME TURN OUT TRAFFIC...!!! WE ALL HAD MAD FUN. THANKS!!!
> *


THANK YOU CLASSIFIED CAR CLUB FOR ROLLIN UP! GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Nov 10 2008, 11:59 PM~12121003
> *A GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!! VERY NICE AND ORGANIZED THANK YOU TRAFFIC C.C FOR A GREAT SHOW I HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THANKS LOWRI64! :wave:


----------



## Zappo90744

I wish I could've met lots of you in person but unfortunately I don't know the faces to the names..... :angry:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by greggonzo_@Nov 10 2008, 11:59 PM~12120992
> *THE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB  IN UPLAND WAS THE OFF THE HOOK.THANKS FOR HAVING US THERE.
> 
> G-MONEY
> V.P.of Sales and Marketing
> LATINA GEAR CO.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 11 2008, 03:17 AM~12121995
> *I wish I could've met lots of you in person but unfortunately I don't know the faces to the names..... :angry:
> *


THAT'S PARTLY WHAT'S THIS SHOWS ABOUT. MEETING AND SEEING POEPLES AND EACH OTHERS CRAFTSMENSHIP! HOPE YOU'LL MAKE IT NEXT YEAR REPRESENTING SOUTH END RYDERZ AND YOUR WASHINGTON CHAPTER TOO! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 11 2008, 02:28 AM~12122000
> *THAT'S PARTLY WHAT'S THIS SHOWS ABOUT. MEETING AND SEEING POEPLES AND EACH OTHERS CRAFTSMENSHIP! HOPE YOU'LL MAKE IT NEXT YEAR REPRESENTING SOUTH END RYDERZ AND YOU WASHINGTON CHAPTER TOO! :yes:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


*Definitely!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

ON BEHALF OF OLDIES S.G.V. THANKS FIRST OF ALL TRAFFIC C.C. FOR A HELL OF A SHOW!!AND TO EVERYBODY WHO WAS THERE TO MAKE IT A GREAT EVENT!! SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!! :biggrin:  JOHNNY C.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Nov 11 2008, 03:35 AM~12122010
> *ON BEHALF OF OLDIES S.G.V. THANKS FIRST OF ALL TRAFFIC C.C. FOR A HELL OF A SHOW!!AND TO EVERYBODY WHO WAS THERE TO MAKE IT A GREAT EVENT!! SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!! :biggrin:   JOHNNY C.
> *


TRAFFIC RESPONDS BACK WITH A SINCERE THANK YOU TO YOU JOHNNY AND THE OLDIES CAR CLUB S.V.G. CHAPTER! :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 9 2008, 10:24 PM~12109158
> *FROM THE PRESIDENT WE APPRECIATE THE LOVE AND WILL DEFINITLY BE THERE NEXT YEAR IN FULL FORCE !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT ROYALS CAR CLUB! GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME! LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU GUY'S NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Nov 10 2008, 02:15 PM~12113757
> *Just wanna say thanks to TRAFFIC CAR CLUB for a great show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  It was our first time out there and you can count on us to be there next year too. We had a good time.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


THANK YOU KING OF KINGS! :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Nov 10 2008, 02:29 PM~12113870
> *Good show :thumbsup:  Will definately be out there again next year
> *


THANK YOU MRS. RAIDER QUEEN! GLAD YOU AND THE GOODTIMES CAR CLUB HAD A {GOODTIME}! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC. TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THERE GRADITUDE AND THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS LIKE:
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
BROWN PERSUATION
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAP. NOR. CAL.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
EDDIES 59
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI 
ISLANDERS CAR CLUB BAY AREA NOR. CAL.
DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.
CONCRETETOM 
VIEJITOS C.C. COACHELLA VALLEY CHAP. 
SHOT CALL KENNELS
ICONZ C.C.
IMPERIALS C.C.
UNEXPECTED C.C.
NOKTURNAL C.C.
CASUALS C.C.
EPICS C.C.
WAY OF LIFE C.C.
GENERATIONS C.C.
FLAWLESS C.C.
JUST TO NAME A FEW AND ALL SOLO RIDERS! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
THE SHOW WAS SUCCESSFUL DO TO YOU {THE PEOPLE} WHO ATTENDED IN SUPPORT OF THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman

WE FROM OHANA SO CAL CAR CLUB WANT TO THANK TRAFFIC CAR CLUB FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW. I CAN NOT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnieAZ

the show was great but i was wondering did anyone bring or see any 1971 impalas/capricesI... I saw lots 69's 70s even that blue convertible 74 but no 71's? anyone?


----------



## BadMoFo5375

AWESOME SHOW TRAFFIC CC. !!! The BEST one ive been to in a long time. Have you posted a list of the winners anywhere yet? I would like to know who won in the 70's class.


----------



## BadMoFo5375

AWESOME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

now how u like my pic;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

SO WHAT DO U GUYS THINK;;THE SURBAN DIDN'TGET JUDGED;;;SHOULE HE HAVE ONE SOMETHING;;WHAT DO U GUYS THINK;;LET ME NO;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 11 2008, 10:01 AM~12123555
> *SO WHAT DO U GUYS THINK;;THE SURBAN DIDN'TGET JUDGED;;;SHOULE HE HAVE ONE SOMETHING;;WHAT DO U GUYS THINK;;LET ME NO;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It was a nice ride, I know that the judges had there hands full, but there were rides in that class that was more tricked out, most of the Ballers CC SUV and Trucks have way more mods... 

Just my thought on the judging, I know the judges were busy and if anyone got passed up it was not on purpose, we went to have a good time, kick it with the homies, and meet new friends!! trophies are just a bonus. I think having your pic show up in a mag is far more better... It show who the real riders are.... :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121

its a firme show 
the dj kept the day flowing
run into alot of old friends
thanks traffic

and a quick shout out to the homies from-
cali style lowriders
cosafos cc
latin luxury
and the guy in the zoot suit from down south


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 11 2008, 11:01 AM~12123555
> *SO WHAT DO U GUYS THINK;;THE SURBAN DIDN'TGET JUDGED;;;SHOULE HE HAVE ONE SOMETHING;;WHAT DO U GUYS THINK;;LET ME NO;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IN RESPECT TO BIG AL AND THE DIP'N CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU GUY'S FOR ATTENDING ARE PARTICIPATING IN THE SHOW! :thumbsup: YOU GUY'S ARE 1 OF THE {634}! REGISTERED ENTRIES IN THIS ENTIRE SHOW! WHICH NOT HEARD OF TO MY PERSONAL KNOWLEDGE OF A OPEN CITY LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE INLAND EMPIRE. BUT DO TO THE NUMBER OF ATTENDIES LIKE MR. ALEX HAS GRACEFULLY STATED ARE STAFF DID THERE BEST AS HUMANLY POSSIBLE TO ACCOMMADATE, PROCESS, AND JUDGE TO THE BEST OF THERE ABILITIES BASED ON THERE SKILLS AND EXPERIENCES. WE APOLOGIZE [IF] IT IS TRUE THE THIS VEHICLE WAS SKIPPED IN THE JUDGING PROCESS. BUT [IF] THIS VEHICLE WAS JUDGED. IT WAS AND HAS TO BE THE JUDGES CALL DECISION AND RESPECTED AS THE FINAL DECISION VEHICLES ARE AND WERE JUDGED 
BASED ON THESE MANY FACTORS:

LIKE PAINT EXECUTION, QUALITY, DETAIL, CREATIVITY, COORDINATION OF STYLE, BODY MODS, ENGINE DETAIL, UNDER CARRIAGE DETAIL, INTERIOR DESIGN EXECUTION, EXECUTION OF PAINT STYLE, EXECUTION OF PAINT QUALITY, QUALITY MURAL EXECUTION, GRAPHIC EXECUTION, DISPLAY SET UP, JUST TO LIST A "FEW". JUDGING IS NOT A {POPULARITY CONTEST}. 
IT'S BY PRINCIPAL A NUETRAL PARTY OR GROUP WITH A POINT SCORE SYSTEM IN PLACE TO HELP DETERMINE TO WHAT SCORE IS APPROPRIATELY APPLIED TO DETERMINE THE AWARD STATUS. IN RESPECT THIS IS THE ONE OF THE 
HARDEST JOB IN A CAR SHOW OF THIS MAGNATUDE WITH SO MANY HIGH QUALITY VEHICLES PRESENT THAT DAY ESPECIALLY THE TRUCK/SUV CLASS. IS THIS SHOW PERFECT? [NO]. CAN WE MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY? [NO].
NOW IS THERE ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT OF COURSE. WE PLAN ON WORKING ON AREAS THAT WE COULD IMPROVE ON WHERE WE THINK IS BENEFICIAL FOR THE PEOPLE AS WELL AS THE CLUB TO MAKE IT AN EVEN A BETTER SHOW! AND AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE KIND ENCOURAGING RESPONSES FROM THE NUMEROUS CLUBS THAT ATTENDED OR JUST VISITING! 

YOU GUY'S MOTIVATE US TO LOOK FORWARD TO GIVING YOU GUY'S HOPEFULLY EVEN A BETTER SHOW WE POSSIBLY CAN! THANK YOU! :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 11 2008, 05:16 AM~12122107
> *WE FROM OHANA SO CAL  CAR CLUB WANT TO THANK TRAFFIC CAR CLUB FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW. I CAN NOT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU OHANA! YOUR CONSTANT SUPPORT IS ALWAY'S APPRECIATED!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

THANKS TO ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY FROM LATINLIFE HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## Who Productions

WERE BRING THIS MAGAZINE OUT.....ANY SUPPORTERS OUT THERE....








:thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddZnkhsGwPo


----------



## DIPN714

I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS;;I KNOW U GUYS DID THE BEST U COULD;;THE SHOW WAS OFF THE CHAIN;;WE APPRECIATE THE INVITE;;TRAFFIC U GUYS JUST KEEP DOING WHAT U ARE DOING ;;GREAT TURN OUT;;;AND IT WAS A FAIR SHOW;;OK;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;MY BUDDY WITH THE SURBERBAN ;;WAS JUST UPSET'''''BUT I NO U ALL DID WHAT U COULD DO;;LOTS OF CARS SO I NO JUDGEING AIN'T EASY;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TRAFFIC U GUYS DID A GREAT SHOW;;;OK;;NOTHING ELSE TO BE SAID;;IT WAS OFF THE HOOK;;;OK;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## LowRider Mike

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

ITS 4AM MONDAY,I JUST GOT HOME FROM UPLAND,CA FROM THE TRAFFIC CC SHOW AND LET ME TELL U IT WAS THE BIGGEST SHOW IVE EVER BEEN TO IN MY LOWRIDING CARREER . WHEN I GOT THERE IT HAD RAINED AND IT DIDNT LOOK GOOD. I FELT BAD NOT FOR ME THAT HAD TRAVELED 300 PLUS MILES BUT FOR TRAFFIC CC CAUSE IT DIDNT LOOK LIKE IT WAS GOING TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT AT 5AM,BUT THANKS TO GOD AND MOTHER NATURE IT TURNED OUT TO BE A SUPER SHOW ,I WANT TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO MARK AND TRAFFIC CC FOR THROWING THE SHOW AND TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS THAT ATTENDED TO MAKE THE SHOW WHAT IT WAS SEE U NEXT YEAR (GOD WILLING) THANKS TRINO AKA CHERRY 64


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS

THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW.... LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW...
SHOTCALL KENNELS WILL DEFINATELY BE ROLLING DEEPER NEXT YEAR..
-BRIAN
SHOTCALL.COM
SHOTCALL KENNELS



CHECK OUT PICTURES FROM THE SHOW ON MY WEBSITE.....
SHOTCALL.COM


----------



## snobby

great show hope pt cruisers were welcomedhttp://good-times.webshots.com/slideshow/568598004qYBedPsnobyzpt


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS




----------



## snobby

http://good-times.webshots.com/slidehttp:/...568598004qYBedP


----------



## lrocky2003

it was a good show and everything was great. but it was pretty fucked up to see kids judgeing the bikes my son took his bike and we seen the little boys walk up and just looked and took off. they didnt stay and look at detals they didnt even judge the bike. i'm not talking shit, i'm just letting the traffic car club know what went wrong so that they could fix it for next year. i will be back next year for another trophie. and hopefully my son will get one also. he usally takes trophies every show he goes to and they aint small shows. so i know he was robed. but thanks to the traffic car club for a wonderfull show.


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Nov 11 2008, 03:30 PM~12126580
> *it was a good show and everything was great. but it was pretty fucked up to see kids judgeing the bikes my son took his bike and we seen the little boys walk up and just looked and took off. they didnt stay and look at detals they didnt even judge the bike. i'm not talking shit, i'm just letting the traffic car club know what went wrong so that they could fix it for next year. i will be back next year for another trophie. and hopefully my son will get one also. he usally takes trophies every show he goes to and they aint small shows. so i know he was robed. but thanks to the traffic car club for a wonderfull show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LROCKY YOUR POINT IS NOTED & RECIEVED WITH UNDERSTANDING. WE WILL MAKE NOTE OF THIS TO MAKE IMPROVEMENTS IN THIS CATAGORY FOR THIS CATAGORY IS AND SHOULD BE JUST AS SERIOUS BUT FUN JUST AS THE CARS! AND THANK YOU FOR YOU SUPPORT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING YOU AND THE MAJESTICS BACK NEXT AGAIN! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by SHOTCALL KENNELS_@Nov 11 2008, 02:58 PM~12126188
> *THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW.... LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW...
> SHOTCALL KENNELS WILL DEFINATELY BE ROLLING DEEPER NEXT YEAR..
> -BRIAN
> SHOTCALL.COM
> SHOTCALL KENNELS
> CHECK OUT PICTURES FROM THE SHOW ON MY WEBSITE.....
> SHOTCALL.COM
> *


THANK YOU SHOTCALL KENNELS!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 11 2008, 02:36 PM~12125924
> *ITS 4AM MONDAY,I JUST GOT HOME FROM UPLAND,CA FROM THE TRAFFIC CC SHOW AND LET ME TELL U IT WAS THE BIGGEST SHOW IVE EVER BEEN TO IN MY LOWRIDING CARREER . WHEN I GOT THERE IT HAD RAINED AND IT DIDNT LOOK GOOD. I FELT BAD NOT FOR ME THAT HAD TRAVELED 300 PLUS MILES BUT FOR TRAFFIC CC CAUSE IT DIDNT LOOK LIKE IT WAS GOING TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT AT 5AM,BUT THANKS TO GOD AND MOTHER NATURE IT TURNED OUT TO BE A SUPER SHOW ,I WANT TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT  TO MARK AND TRAFFIC CC FOR THROWING THE SHOW AND TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS THAT ATTENDED TO MAKE THE SHOW WHAT IT WAS SEE U NEXT YEAR (GOD WILLING) THANKS TRINO AKA CHERRY 64
> *


:0 THANK YOU MR. TRINO FOR GIVING YOUR TIME AND TRAVEL SHOW OFF YOUR MASTER PIECE! AND WE DEFINATELY LOOK FORWARD TO VISUALIZE YOUR AGAIN NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## CROWDS91

damm seen this car at sema on fri then all the way from vegas to traafic show!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 11 2008, 04:05 PM~12127007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damm seen this car at sema on fri then all the way from vegas to traafic show!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: NEW CROWD CAR CLUB. COME DOWN NEXT YEAR! ALL CUSTOM RIDERS HAVE SOMETHING TO SHOW! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 11 2008, 10:15 AM~12123666
> *It was a nice ride, I know that the judges had there hands full, but there were rides in that class that was more tricked out, most of the Ballers CC SUV and Trucks have way more mods...
> 
> Just my thought on the judging, I know the judges were busy and if anyone got passed up it was not on purpose, we went to have a good time, kick it with the homies, and meet new friends!!  trophies are just a bonus.  I think having your pic show up in a mag is far more better...  It show who the real riders are.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot alex we did the best we could. we know where our flaws are and we will improve them. and the rain didn't help.we were supposed to start judging
at 10:00 we were just worried about not leaving anybody out .


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 11 2008, 03:40 PM~12127346
> *thanks alot alex we did the best we could. we know where our flaws are and we will improve them. and the rain didn't help.we were supposed to start judging
> at 10:00 we were just worried about not leaving anybody out .
> *


Mark like I told you after the show, it was one hell of a show, your members did an outstanding job, I cannot imagine trying to to park 700 cars, do crowd control, and judge. Traffic did a great job in my book, were there mistakes, sure it was not avoidable that big of a crowd things will fall trough the cracks. Like you said you know where the problem areas were and will try to correct them. I don't think any club could do a show this size and not have problems, most the time the problems are not known but the club knows and works it out in future events!!

Again Thank You Traffic for the great job, each and everyone of you and your families, you are truely a family club. At the very end, everyone was on trash pick up... kids, wifes, girlfriends, primas, primos....ect...

Also, a special Thanks to JROCK (James) you did one hell of a job helping promoting this show!! Way to Go!! Now post you pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Nov 11 2008, 02:30 PM~12126580
> *it was a good show and everything was great. but it was pretty fucked up to see kids judgeing the bikes my son took his bike and we seen the little boys walk up and just looked and took off. they didnt stay and look at detals they didnt even judge the bike. i'm not talking shit, i'm just letting the traffic car club know what went wrong so that they could fix it for next year. i will be back next year for another trophie. and hopefully my son will get one also. he usally takes trophies every show he goes to and they aint small shows. so i know he was robed. but thanks to the traffic car club for a wonderfull show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


our kids were only trying to help they are part of the club we praise what they do not put them down. they are the next generation and it's never too early to start learning to judge. and there was tough competition in bikes. for instance rollers only. elite bc, goodtimes bc,aftermathbc, united styles bc,latin luxury bc, loyalty ones bc, romans bc, viejitos bc, classified bc ,uce bc, street style bc, oldies bc, and i know there was much more bike clubs.


----------



## richie562

Here are some pictures from the show.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 11 2008, 05:21 PM~12127722
> *Mark like I told you after the show, it was one hell of a show, your members did an outstanding job, I cannot imagine trying to to park 700 cars, do crowd control, and judge.  Traffic did a great job in my book, were there mistakes, sure it was not avoidable that big of a crowd things will fall trough the cracks.  Like you said you know where the problem areas were and will try to correct them.  I don't think any club could do a show this size and not have problems, most the time the problems are not known but the club knows and works it out in future events!!
> 
> Again Thank You Traffic for the great job, each and everyone of you and your families, you are truely a family club.  At the very end, everyone was on trash pick up... kids, wifes, girlfriends, primas, primos....ect...
> 
> Also, a special Thanks to JROCK (James) you did one hell of a job helping promoting this show!!  Way to Go!!  Now post you pics.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562




----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 11 2008, 10:01 AM~12123555
> *SO WHAT DO U GUYS THINK;;THE SURBAN DIDN'TGET JUDGED;;;SHOULE HE HAVE ONE SOMETHING;;WHAT DO U GUYS THINK;;LET ME NO;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT DINT GET JUDGE!!!!!!!!.............WHAT YOU MEAN IS IT DINT PLACE...THIS SHOW WAS ABOUT WHO YOU KNEW THERE WERE CARS THAT DINT DESERVE TO WIN AND THE ONES THAT SHOULD OF WON DINT.. IT WAS FUN. BUT NOT FAIR IN JUDGING.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball+Nov 11 2008, 07:37 PM~12128966-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT DINT GET JUDGE!!!!!!!!.............WHAT YOU MEAN IS IT DINT PLACE...THIS SHOW WAS ABOUT WHO YOU KNEW THERE WERE CARS THAT DINT DESERVE TO WIN AND THE ONES THAT SHOULD OF WON DINT.. IT WAS FUN. BUT NOT FAIR IN JUDGING.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPN714_@Nov 11 2008, 01:09 PM~12124851
> *I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS;;I KNOW U GUYS DID THE BEST U COULD;;THE SHOW WAS OFF THE CHAIN;;WE APPRECIATE THE INVITE;;TRAFFIC U GUYS JUST KEEP DOING WHAT U ARE DOING ;;GREAT TURN OUT;;;AND IT WAS A FAIR SHOW;;OK;;;;;BIG  AL SAID IT;;;;;MY BUDDY WITH THE SURBERBAN  ;;WAS JUST UPSET'''''BUT I NO U ALL DID WHAT U COULD DO;;LOTS OF CARS SO I NO JUDGEING AIN'T EASY;;;;
> *



IT'S ALL GOOD FELLAS! LET'S LOOK FOR EVEN BETTER TIMES AHEAD LIKE NEXT YEAR! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

>


----------



## richie562




----------



## richie562




----------



## richie562




----------



## richie562




----------



## Steve9663

Again so many thanks to give and I want to thank all riders for thier support


----------



## lowridincalivato

GONNA NEED A BIGGER SPOT NEXT YEAR......ROLLED RIGHT IN, HAD A GOOD TIME.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 11 2008, 10:07 PM~12130530
> *GONNA NEED A BIGGER SPOT NEXT YEAR......ROLLED RIGHT IN,  HAD A GOOD TIME.... :thumbsup:
> *


GLAD YOU ENJOYED YOURSELF LOWRIDINCALIVATO! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 9 2008, 06:50 PM~12106885
> *:0  :0  :0 Great show!  Lots of low-lows!  Good job Traffic C.C.!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a couple pictures I got from the show today...  Uh... Oops, I guess I got more of the model than the cars in these shots... What was I thinking!?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> More to come later...  :cheesy:
> -V-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 . .. :0 :0 U were there with HER at the show and didnt tell me ! :tears: :tears: U know how I feel about her :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 11 2008, 11:00 PM~12131344
> *. ..  :0  :0  U were there with HER at the show and didnt tell me !  :tears:  :tears: U know how I feel about her  :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL YOUR PAIN! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://www.piloteando.tv/galerias/traffic1...09-08__218_.htm


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Much Luv and props go out to the entire Traffic Fam. for putting on an awesome show and providing the lowriding community with some great memories, looking forward to supporting this show again. I believe there are alot of us out there very impressed for the outstanding job you guys did in handling this event that turned out such a success, much props again!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 11 2008, 11:53 PM~12132043
> *Much Luv and props go out to the entire Traffic Fam. for putting on an awesome show and providing the lowriding community with some great memories, looking forward to supporting this show again. I believe there are alot of us out there very impressed for the outstanding job you guys did in handling this event that turned out such a success, much props again!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 WEW! IT WASN'T EASY! BUT THANKS FOR THE ENCOURAGING COMPLIMENTS!


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 11 2008, 10:00 PM~12132109
> *:0 WEW! IT WASN'T EASY! BUT THANKS FOR THE ENCOURAGING COMPLIMENTS!
> *


_SORRY JROCK, I MISSED IT BRO._


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Nov 12 2008, 12:05 AM~12132163
> *SORRY JROCK, I MISSED IT BRO.
> *


IT'S OKAY BRO.! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT NEXT YEAR! :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider

We had a great time at the show, thanks Traffic CC for the invite. Next year where taking a booth with a couple of models.


----------



## herb

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 3RD ANNUAL SHOW 11-9-08


















http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp








http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_HvBer#413606534_3w6Gp










http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp


----------



## herb

1








http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp








http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp


----------



## herb

MORE









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp


----------



## herb

http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp









Click on link for more pictures
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp


----------



## JROCK

NICE PICS! :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## peterjm97




----------



## peterjm97




----------



## peterjm97




----------



## peterjm97




----------



## peterjm97

This show was off the hook... thank you all for a great time!


----------



## DIPN714

SOUP BONE;;STRAIGHT OUT OF COMPTON;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;































;
SOME BIG BALLERS;;SHOT CALLER;;KNOW 4 DA WET DADDYS


----------



## EL RAIDER

just want 2 thank TRAFFIC 4 a great show :biggrin: it was worth the drive, just got home yesterday :biggrin: I think next year u might need 2 close more streets :biggrin: had a lot of fun kicking it wit some good friends and meeting new ones  





fyi- we need more restrooms next year :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Heres some bike pics I took at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## EL RAIDER

bad ass bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thanks for the invite to the show. There was alot of clean bikes at the show. I didnt get them all. I know I missed alot of them but I didnt get a chance to go back. We will be there again next year with some cars and bikes.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 10:45 AM~12134932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP my son Bird :tears: , Mom and I miss you alot !!!! one day we will meet up againg in a much better place  :angel:


----------



## BALLERZ INC

Man it was a Jammed Packed show. We had a good time. Trophys took a really long time tough. Just as promised we took over.....hahaha see you next year thanx Traffic..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/gallery/6510146_H...413606534_3w6Gp

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK TRAFFIC C.C FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW HERE ARE SOME OF ARE PIC'S FROM THE SHOW



































 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 11 2008, 09:00 PM~12131344
> *. ..  :0  :0  U were there with HER at the show and didnt tell me !  :tears:  :tears: U know how I feel about her  :biggrin:
> *


Ah man... I didn't see you at the show. You didn't tell me you were coming out to the I.E either.... How could you come out to my area and not even tell me. :tears:

I'll send you some NICE pics... Drop me your e-mail address.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 12:12 PM~12135167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invite to the show. There was alot of clean bikes at the show. I didnt get them all. I know I missed alot of them but I didnt get a chance to go back. We will be there again next year with some cars and bikes.
> *


ALL RITE THANKS SOCIOS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 12 2008, 12:22 PM~12135257
> *RIP my son Bird :tears:  , Mom and I miss you alot !!!!  one day we will meet up againg in a much better place    :angel:
> *


 :angel: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :angel:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 12 2008, 01:20 PM~12135886
> *CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK TRAFFIC C.C FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW HERE ARE SOME OF ARE PIC'S FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU CLASSIC STYLE FOR ATTENDING! GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME!  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Nov 12 2008, 12:42 PM~12135462
> *Man it was a Jammed Packed show. We had a good time. Trophys took a really long time tough. Just as promised we took over.....hahaha see you next year thanx Traffic..... :biggrin:
> *



Trophys took a really long time tough. :biggrin: LOL BETTER TO BE SAFE, SURE, AND CORRECT AS POSSIBLE. :biggrin: ! WAY TO {BIG BALL} BIG BALLERZ BY PACKING IT OUT! :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd: LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING YOU GUY'S PACK IT OUT NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup: THANKS BALLERZ INC.! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BadMoFo5375

anyone got any pics of my Monte Carlo from the show?


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by BadMoFo5375_@Nov 12 2008, 07:05 PM~12139526
> *anyone got any pics of my Monte Carlo from the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ya it a few pages back.....


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

TRAFFIC WOULD LIKE THANK ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT THAT MADE OUR SHOW THE BEST OF 2008!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JUST WAIT FOR OUR PICNIC
NEXT YEAR .!SO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS,LADYS&KIDS FOR THE LOVE OF LOW RIDING WE SHOWED EVERY BODY THAT WE CAN ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME .SEE YOU GUYS,LADYS,KIDS NEXT YEAR LOVE TRAFFIC C.C :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

{IMPORTANT HEADS UP FOR OUR RECENT & FUTURE ATTENDIES OF THE TRAFFIC SHOW}

WHILE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB PLANS A SPECIAL PICNIC FOR ALL THE RESPECTED RIDERS OUT THERE FOR 2009! :thumbsup: I WANT TO GIVE EARLY HEADS UP TO ADVISE TO KEEP YOUR CALENDERS CLEAR FOR NEXT NOVEMBER OF 2009! FOR THE NEXT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW {TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 4th ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW}! THE OFFICIAL ATTENDIES LIST WILL BE ACTIVATED BY ME AFTER NEW YEARS DAY! AND FOLLOWED LATER DURING THE YEAR PERIOD FURTHER OFFICAL INFORMATION TO HAVE THE PEOPLES BEST COME OUT SHINE AGAIN! STAY TUNED! :thumbsup: :yes: :wave:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO DJ MATEO YOU GOT DOWN HOMIE ALSO LIL TRIGGER THANKS FOR YOUR PERFORMANCE :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

Nice Cutdog... Shines so hard it looks wet..


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 11:19 PM~12142382
> *Nice Cutdog... Shines so hard it looks wet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAMMM THAT LOOOKKSS WWEETTT :thumbsup: I  IKE IT


----------



## JROCK

CHECK OUT THESE PICS! :thumbsup: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobueno/3017941494/


----------



## javy71




----------



## javy71




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Nov 13 2008, 03:13 AM~12143272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 OOOOWEEEEEEEEEEE! EYE LIKE THAT! NICE PICS JAVY! :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Goodtimediva

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 10:02 AM~12135079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*
LOOKING GOOD GABBY & LILLY WAY TO REP THE GOODTIMES FAMILY..
YOUR BIKES LOOK GOOD LIL MAMA'S KEEP REPN THAT GOODTIMES BABY GIRLS.. *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

LOOK OUT FOR INNER CIRCLE M.C. BACK NEXT YEAR IN 2009! :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh3y3GEQhWI


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 12 2008, 02:26 PM~12137006
> *Ah man... I didn't see you at the show.  You didn't tell me you were coming out to the I.E either....  How could you come out to my area and not even tell me.  :tears:
> 
> I'll send you some NICE pics... Drop me your e-mail address.
> *




share :biggrin:


----------



## concretetom

:biggrin: i woould like to thank traffic car club for putting on one of the best car shows of 2008, it was like walking into a time warp, it seemmed like we were in the 70s, nothing but nice rides,man if every show could go this well there would be no telling how far we could go,my hats off to you guys,cant wait till next year, concretetom, represting latin union car club,thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by concretetom_@Nov 13 2008, 10:57 AM~12145436
> *:biggrin: i woould like to thank traffic car club for putting on one of the best car shows of 2008, it was like walking into a time warp, it seemmed like we were in the 70s, nothing but nice rides,man if every show could go this well there would be no telling how far we could go,my hats off to you guys,cant wait till next year, concretetom, represting latin union car club,thanks again :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU FOR MAKING THE TRIP DOWN TO OUR SHOW. THINGS CAN ONLY GET BETTER FOR NEXT YEAR, SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

[/quote]



:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 13 2008, 02:33 PM~12147590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG BOOTY FOR BIG AL :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by concretetom_@Nov 13 2008, 11:57 AM~12145436
> *:biggrin: i woould like to thank traffic car club for putting on one of the best car shows of 2008, it was like walking into a time warp, it seemmed like we were in the 70s, nothing but nice rides,man if every show could go this well there would be no telling how far we could go,my hats off to you guys,cant wait till next year, concretetom, represting latin union car club,thanks again :biggrin:
> *


:worship: {ONE OF OUR GOALS IS TO BRING SOUL BACK IN THE LOWRIDER SHOW!} :worship:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

Great show you guys put togther :cheesy: and i am pretty sure you have heard it a lot but a few more don't hurt. :biggrin: STYLISTICS wont forget how good of a time we and the whole family had. Wouldn't miss it for the world next time.

A BIG O GRACIAS TRAFFIC C.C. FROM THE WHOLE STYLISTICS CAR CLUB FAMILY :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:biggrin:  :biggrin: 
It looks like this good looking hyna likes Cadillacs plus she looks good in them. :yes: :yes:


----------



## 909vert63




----------



## 909vert63

:biggrin:
































<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank">
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar

*TRAFFICS FOR THE KIDS!*








Just so you know, Little Steven didn't do drugs that day  

P.S. Thanks to WHO PRODUCTIONS for using a conversation caprturing camera.


----------



## Twotonz

lol...homeboy on the left got caught looking up the girls skirt with the mirror :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 909vert63

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2008, 09:04 PM~12151505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...homeboy on the left got caught looking up the girls skirt with the mirror  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YHA THAT SHIT IS TOO FUNNY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Nov 13 2008, 10:19 PM~12153194
> *YHA THAT SHIT IS TOO FUNNY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is that you?


----------



## The wagon

bad ass show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2008, 02:01 AM~12153910
> *is that you?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## 909vert63




----------



## BiG GiO

> _Originally posted by Pumpkin Escobar_@Nov 13 2008, 08:42 PM~12151149
> *TRAFFICS FOR THE KIDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, Little Steven didn't do drugs that day
> 
> P.S. Thanks to WHO PRODUCTIONS for using a conversation caprturing camera.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

*WHATS UP TRAFFIC, HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW ,TOOK SOME VIDEO AT THE SHOW, I UP LOADED TWO PARTS ,BUT CANT GET TO LOAD UP THE 3RD PART O WELL HERES THE FIRST TWO PARTS,*
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=w3aaHqmvJUk
I WILL TRY TO UP LOAD THE 3RD PART ,


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 14 2008, 07:25 PM~12160023
> *WHATS UP TRAFFIC, HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW ,TOOK SOME VIDEO AT THE SHOW, I  UP LOADED TWO PARTS ,BUT CANT GET TO LOAD UP THE 3RD PART O WELL HERES THE FIRST TWO PARTS,
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=w3aaHqmvJUk
> I WILL TRY TO UP LOAD THE 3RD PART ,
> *


 :thumbsup: 2 THE TOP! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 14 2008, 07:25 PM~12160023
> *WHATS UP TRAFFIC, HAD A GREAT TIME AT YOUR SHOW ,TOOK SOME VIDEO AT THE SHOW, I  UP LOADED TWO PARTS ,BUT CANT GET TO LOAD UP THE 3RD PART O WELL HERES THE FIRST TWO PARTS,
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=w3aaHqmvJUk
> I WILL TRY TO UP LOAD THE 3RD PART ,
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT {SERVANT OF CHRIST} OF FORGIVEN CAR CLUB! :thumbsup: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

*OK TRAFFIC HERES ALL THE VIDEO I TOOK AT YOUR SHOW 3 PARTS ,*
PART 1
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs

PART 2
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=w3aaHqmvJUk

PART 3
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=bPZxoMOqH6I


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: Nice Video Brother David!!! See you in Fontana next Saturday!!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 14 2008, 11:00 PM~12162407
> *:biggrin: Nice Video Brother David!!!  See you in Fontana next Saturday!!!
> *


I WILL BE THERE BRO, AND THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

great videos!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 6 2008, 02:53 PM~11794114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU LIKE THIS?
> *


NEXT Episode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4th A..............stay tuned


PICNIC coming watch for the POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 12:30 AM~12163119
> *NEXT Episode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4th A..............stay tuned
> PICNIC coming watch for the POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HEY I GOT TWO OF THOSE ON MY WALL :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 15 2008, 01:36 AM~12163146
> *HEY I GOT TWO OF THOSE ON MY WALL :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 01:30 AM~12163119
> *NEXT Episode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4th A..............stay tuned
> PICNIC coming watch for the POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 15 2008, 12:58 AM~12163226
> * HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


WHAT UP JROCK,HOW U DOIN BRO


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 14 2008, 11:55 PM~12162361
> *OK TRAFFIC HERES ALL THE VIDEO I TOOK AT YOUR SHOW 3 PARTS ,
> PART 1
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs
> 
> PART 2
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=w3aaHqmvJUk
> 
> PART 3
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=bPZxoMOqH6I
> *


THESE VIDEOS HAVE SOUL! THT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 15 2008, 01:59 AM~12163227
> *WHAT UP JROCK,HOW U DOIN BRO
> *


I'M COOL. YOU GUY'S HAVE A GOOD TIME! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## KreWx8

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Nov 11 2008, 02:30 PM~12126580
> *it was a good show and everything was great. but it was pretty fucked up to see kids judgeing the bikes my son took his bike and we seen the little boys walk up and just looked and took off. they didnt stay and look at detals they didnt even judge the bike. i'm not talking shit, i'm just letting the traffic car club know what went wrong so that they could fix it for next year. i will be back next year for another trophie. and hopefully my son will get one also. he usally takes trophies every show he goes to and they aint small shows. so i know he was robed. but thanks to the traffic car club for a wonderfull show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at shows its on a point system , the more points you score , the better the odds in placing . on this bike , 
mods = points
paint = points
engraving = zero points
murals = zero points
graphics = zero points
platting = not alot of points
accs. = some points
tires and wheels = some points
nice looking bike , but need to score more points , can't win all the time


----------



## servant of christ

*FOR MORE INFO FOR SHOW OR VENDORS CALL RICHARD @(909)562-9177 MOVE IN TIME 8:30 AM*
[/quote]


----------



## DIPN714

what up j rock how it going


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 15 2008, 10:26 AM~12164256
> *what up j  rock how it going
> *


I'M DOIN OK BIG AL. HOW ABOUT YOURSELF?  :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2008, 02:01 AM~12153910
> *is that you?
> *


NAH BRO THAT AIN'T HIM...


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 15 2008, 05:03 PM~12166661
> *I'M DOIN OK BIG AL. HOW ABOUT YOURSELF?   :nicoderm:
> *



HEY jROCK LETS RUN THE NET REP THE 'T'RAFFIC 2 DA FULLEST BRING [email protected] GLASS OUT BABY AND FLY [email protected] PLAQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


95%U
1,000% TRAFFIC 


HOOT~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Nov 11 2008, 06:37 PM~12128966
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT DINT GET JUDGE!!!!!!!!.............WHAT YOU MEAN IS IT DINT PLACE...THIS SHOW WAS ABOUT WHO YOU KNEW THERE WERE CARS THAT DINT DESERVE TO WIN AND THE ONES THAT SHOULD OF WON DINT.. IT WAS FUN. BUT NOT FAIR IN JUDGING.
> *


HEY GUYS LETS TAKE IT DOWN A KNOTCH IT WAS JUDGED FAIR WITH NO FAVORITISM,,,,, WE ARE A CLUB THAT TAKES PRIDE IN OUR WORK... NO BASHING ALLOWED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 11:47 PM~12168924
> *HEY jROCK LETS RUN THE NET REP THE 'T'RAFFIC 2 DA FULLEST BRING [email protected] GLASS OUT BABY AND FLY [email protected] PLAQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 95%U
> 1,000% TRAFFIC
> HOOT~!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WORKIN ON IT BRO! :thumbsup: JUST PICKED SOME MORE PARTS FOR THE HYDROS! :biggrin: GOTTA MAKE IT UNIQUE U KNOW! BUT I GOT A WAY'S TO GO BUT I'M A GET THERE! 4 SHOW! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## JASJR

It was a great show, nothing in this world is perfect so there may have been some mistakes. But as for the size of the show, the mistakes were far and few between and Traffic did the best they could with the size of the turn out. I'm sure no one expected it to end up this big so congrats to Traffic for throwing it down big for the I.E. What ever the mistakes were I'm sure they will correct for next year, Awards are nice but having people stop by and admire the rides and even those who just stop at the show and are not into lowriding but are amazed by the work put into the cars is far more satisfying, It's good that the same cars don't win all the awards otherwise we would just say screw it and why bother. Props go out to Traffic C.C. and everyone who helped make this show what it was, It's proof that lowriders can come together in a large group and hold it down without the drama, It's a stepping stone to let the powers that be know that we deserve the same respect that hot rodders and other car enthusiast get. I'm already looking forward to next years, So again thank you to the whole Traffic Family for the great time.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Nov 16 2008, 11:38 AM~12171171
> *It was a great show, nothing in this world is perfect so there may have been some mistakes. But as for the size of the show, the mistakes were far and few between and Traffic did the best they could with the size of the turn out. I'm sure no one expected it to end up this big so congrats to Traffic for throwing it  down big for the I.E. What ever the mistakes were I'm sure they will correct for next year, Awards are nice but having people stop by and admire the rides and even those who just stop at the show and are not into lowriding but are amazed by the work put into the cars is far more satisfying, It's good that the same cars don't win all the awards otherwise we would just say screw it and why bother. Props go out to Traffic C.C. and everyone who helped make this show what it was, It's proof that lowriders can come together in a large group and hold it down without the drama, It's a stepping stone to let the powers that be know that we deserve the same respect that hot rodders and other car enthusiast get. I'm already looking forward to next years, So again thank you to the whole Traffic Family for the great time.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: THANKS BIG TIME JASJR! :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala

Thanks Traffic had good time, a little late. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Nov 16 2008, 10:38 AM~12171171
> *It was a great show, nothing in this world is perfect so there may have been some mistakes. But as for the size of the show, the mistakes were far and few between and Traffic did the best they could with the size of the turn out. I'm sure no one expected it to end up this big so congrats to Traffic for throwing it  down big for the I.E. What ever the mistakes were I'm sure they will correct for next year, Awards are nice but having people stop by and admire the rides and even those who just stop at the show and are not into lowriding but are amazed by the work put into the cars is far more satisfying, It's good that the same cars don't win all the awards otherwise we would just say screw it and why bother. Props go out to Traffic C.C. and everyone who helped make this show what it was, It's proof that lowriders can come together in a large group and hold it down without the drama, It's a stepping stone to let the powers that be know that we deserve the same respect that hot rodders and other car enthusiast get. I'm already looking forward to next years, So again thank you to the whole Traffic Family for the great time.
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPORT NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## donald randell

hi lowriders ,how are you , my name donald h. randell ,producer/director .
many of you have seen me over years filming at car shows but my latest was at 
traffic 3rd year in upland ,ca with the years of filming the outcome we be .
1. a dot .com tv show best of car show .
2.mini web tv show on the history.
3. go to youtube.com/donaldrandell to look at somee of the footage and go to
4. myspace.co /gopedracing to look at more footage.
my e-mail address is [email protected] for infro.
donald h. randell/producer/director.


----------



## donald randell

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Nov 14 2008, 06:31 AM~12154228
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 nice pics of girl and cars. :biggrin:


----------



## donald randell

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 14 2008, 11:48 PM~12162795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this is what i need nice picture :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Nov 16 2008, 01:17 PM~12171986
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPORT NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER  :biggrin:
> *


BETTER THAN THIS YEAR...WOW :worship: :worship:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 16 2008, 01:54 PM~12172189
> *BETTER THAN THIS YEAR...WOW  :worship:  :worship:
> *


OH YES 

TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 :0 THA TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 12 2008, 03:26 PM~12137006
> *Ah man... I didn't see you at the show.  You didn't tell me you were coming out to the I.E either....  How could you come out to my area and not even tell me.  :tears:
> 
> I'll send you some NICE pics... Drop me your e-mail address.
> *


U're right Uce, I completely spaced out on that. we drove in saturday, with food poising, didn't get to move or even speak a word the whole day, and got well enough to show and drive right back. Will have to make it up next time I'm out there, Thanks a mil for the card and the gift, not necessary, you'll _always _have a place to stay here in Vegas  



(PM sent).


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 17 2008, 07:43 PM~12184486
> *U're right Uce, I completely spaced out on that. we drove in saturday, with food poising, didn't get to move or even speak a word the whole day, and got well enough to show and drive right back. Will have to make it up next time I'm out there, Thanks a mil for the card and the gift, not necessary, you'll always have a place to stay here in Vegas
> (PM sent).
> *


 :0 NOW I KNOW I'M JEALOUS! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 11:54 PM~12169394
> *HEY GUYS LETS TAKE IT DOWN A KNOTCH IT WAS JUDGED FAIR WITH NO FAVORITISM,,,,, WE ARE A CLUB THAT TAKES PRIDE IN OUR WORK... NO BASHING  ALLOWED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sorry to disapoint you but we all wish thats how it was unfortunally it dint i saw cars winnig 1st,2nd, no chrome no interior and the ones with chrome and interior custom paint dint............. belive me or maybe you can explain why this happend also im talking in the same category. from 60s to luxury.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Nov 17 2008, 11:22 PM~12187110
> *sorry to disapoint you but we all wish thats how it was unfortunally it dint i saw cars winnig 1st,2nd, no chrome no interior and the ones with chrome and interior custom paint dint............. belive me or maybe you can explain why this happend also im talking in the same category. from 60s to luxury.
> *


NOT DISSAPOINTING AT ALL MY MAN. I HOPE THIS ANSWERS YOUR QUESTION. FEEL FREE TO REVIEW THE CATAGORY LIST:


> 30's --- original & street
> 40's --- original & street
> 50-54 --- original street & mild
> 55-59 --- original street & mild
> 60-64 --- original street mild & full
> 65-69 --- original street mild & full
> 70's --- street mild & full
> 80's --- street mild & full
> 90's --- street mild & full
> Luxurys --- street mild & full
> 2000 & above --- street mild & full
> mini trucks --- street mild & full
> full size trucks --- street mild & full
> bomb trucks --- original street & mild
> SUVS --- street mild & full
> motorcycles--- street mild & full
> bikes --- street mild & full
> pedal cars --- 1st 2nd 3rd --pedal cars are all one category
> 3 wheel bikes --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- 3 wheelers are all one category
> hot rods--- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category
> low rods --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category
> under construction --- 1 award
> special intrest--- 1 award
> furthest distance--- 1 award
> club participation --- 1 award + $200
> best of show --- 1 award + $100
> 
> 
> THAT'S WAY MORE TO {60's to LUXURY CLASS} WITH 1st, 2nd, & 3rd. iIN EACH CLASS THAN YOU MENTIONED.


----------



## shops laggard

This is just my thoughts on car shows in general; I go to car show to support the people who throw them "much props" to them, it is hard work putting them on. I also go to support my car club "UCE". I do not care if I get a trophy or not; I go to have fun and to meet new people, that is what it should be about, if you get a trophy at a show; I look at it as a bonus. We are all one family and should represent as one. I know first hand what it is like to be down graded when politics or there friends are there at a show, because it happens to me, but like I said in the begining of this subject we are one on the same team. I am the one with the 74 GlassHouse all Chome and Candy patterned out " 2007 Lowrider Magazine 1st place Semi Custom" and at the TRAFFIC cc car show took "1st place Full Custom 70s class" just to name a few but have many more. Like I said! even I get down grated, but I have fun, that is the name of the game. If you go just for a trophy then you will not have a good time if you do not win. "Not to say it happend at TRAFFIC cc car show", but the judges are only human; with over 700 cars displayed it is hard to judge that many cars for every detail. My hat is off for the JUDGES way to go. Just my 2 cents and my own opinion. Stay  and One luv from Vic UCE Stockton.

PS: Comments and Opinions, good or bad is always good to have to better a host of any car show  .


----------



## eastbay68

Looks like I missed a good show hopefully next year I'll make it


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> NOT DISSAPOINTING AT ALL MY MAN. I HOPE THIS ANSWERS YOUR QUESTION. FEEL FREE TO REVIEW THE CATAGORY LIST:
> 
> 
> 
> 30's --- original & street
> 40's --- original & street
> 50-54 --- original street & mild
> 55-59 --- original street & mild
> 60-64 --- original street mild & full
> 65-69 --- original street mild & full
> 70's --- street mild & full
> 80's --- street mild & full
> 90's --- street mild & full
> Luxurys --- street mild & full
> 2000 & above --- street mild & full
> mini trucks --- street mild & full
> full size trucks --- street mild & full
> bomb trucks --- original street & mild
> SUVS --- street mild & full
> motorcycles--- street mild & full
> bikes --- street mild & full
> pedal cars --- 1st 2nd 3rd --pedal cars are all one category
> 3 wheel bikes --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- 3 wheelers are all one category
> hot rods--- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category
> low rods --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category
> under construction --- 1 award
> special intrest--- 1 award
> furthest distance--- 1 award
> club participation --- 1 award + $200
> best of show --- 1 award + $100
> THAT'S WAY MORE TO {60's to LUXURY CLASS} WITH 1st, 2nd, & 3rd. iIN EACH CLASS THAN YOU MENTIONED.
> 
> 
> 
> i knew what the categories were bro you all got it all wrong im not talking shit on the show it was a great show see you next year but you keep figthing my opinion. once again and the last THEY WERE CARS THAT DINT DESERVE A TROPHY AND THE ONES THAT SHOULD OF DINT end of discusion aperently you can speak for all the judges.
Click to expand...


----------



## BALLERZ INC

Man i tought it was a firme show. However there were a few mistakes when it came to judging our types of vehicles wich include suv's, trucks, mini trucks, etc. Well one of our members that has a fullsize truck took trophys in full size truck and suv. Apparently there was a mistake! the good thing is that Ballerz Inc took the trophys anyway. Im just trying to point out the tiny mistakes so that next year it goes even smoother. Maybe have someone judging that can tell the difference between both. Oh can we bring back the trophys...cause plaques just aint as fun. Even if we have 2 pay more for registration. See u next year and remember some of us just point things out to try and help the show run even better for next year...latez


----------



## EL RAIDER

had a great time :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 18 2008, 10:18 AM~12189701
> *This is just my thoughts on car shows in general; I go to car show to support the people who throw them "much props" to them, it is hard work putting them on. I also go to support my car club "UCE". I do not care if I get a trophy or not; I go to have fun and to meet new people, that is what it should be about, if you get a trophy at a show; I look at it as a bonus. We are all one family and should represent as one. I know first hand what it is like to be down graded when politics or there friends are there at a show, because it happens to me, but like I said in the begining of this subject we are one on the same team. I am the one with the 74 GlassHouse all Chome and Candy patterned out " 2007 Lowrider Magazine 1st place Semi Custom" and at the TRAFFIC cc car show took "1st place Full Custom 70s class" just to name a few but have many more. Like I said! even I get down grated, but I have fun, that is the name of the game. If you go just for a trophy then you will not have a good time if you do not win. "Not to say it happend at TRAFFIC cc car show", but the judges are only human; with over 700 cars displayed it is hard to judge that many cars for every detail. My hat is off for the JUDGES way to go. Just my 2 cents and my own opinion. Stay   and One luv from Vic UCE Stockton.
> 
> PS: Comments and Opinions, good or bad is always good to have to better a host of any car show   .
> *


THANK YOU {SHOPS LAGGARD}! WE ARE NOT PERFECT JUST LIKE ANY ONE ELSE AS HUMAN BEINGS. AND BEFORE PERFECTION COMES IMPROVEMENT WHICH WE ALL IN SOME WAY OR FORM ARE TRYING TO ACHIEVE. BUT YOUR WORDS OF WISDOM SUMS IT ALL IN ONE NUT SHELL! ONE LUV BACK TO ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE WHO PUT THE ENJOYMENT OF LOWRIDING BEFORE AWARDS!
:yes: :werd: :wave: :worship:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 18 2008, 12:46 PM~12191138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a great time  :biggrin:
> *


THEN ONE OF OUR MAIN GOALS WAS ACHIEVED! LOOK TO SEE YOU AGAIN EL RAIDER OF SOCIOS C.C.! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 18 2008, 10:42 AM~12189920
> *Looks like I missed a good show hopefully next year I'll make it
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 18 2008, 03:06 PM~12192982
> *THEN ONE OF OUR MAIN GOALS WAS ACHIEVED! LOOK TO SEE YOU AGAIN EL RAIDER OF SOCIOS C.C.! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




like I told Mark, we will be there next year :biggrin: hope 2 meet u homie n thanks 4 da invitation


----------



## ESE JAVIER

:nicoderm:


----------



## E6364

:biggrin:


----------



## issie

:biggrin: Thanks Traffic cc looking forward to next year


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 18 2008, 04:23 PM~12193133
> *like I told Mark, we will be there next year  :biggrin:  hope 2 meet u homie n thanks 4 da invitation
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 18 2008, 04:27 PM~12193169
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: LO LOWS! :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by E6364_@Nov 18 2008, 05:27 PM~12193801
> *  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP CLASSIFIED?!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by issie_@Nov 18 2008, 05:31 PM~12193857
> *:biggrin: Thanks Traffic cc looking forward to next year
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CASUALS! :wave: :yes: :yes: :wave: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Nov 18 2008, 11:24 AM~12190939
> *Man i tought it was a firme show. However there were a few mistakes when it came to judging our types of vehicles wich include suv's, trucks, mini trucks, etc. Well one of our members that has a fullsize truck took trophys in full size truck and suv. Apparently there was a mistake! the good thing is that Ballerz Inc took the trophys anyway. Im just trying to point out the tiny mistakes so that next year it goes even smoother. Maybe have someone judging that can tell the difference between both. Oh can we bring back the trophys...cause plaques just aint as fun. Even if we have 2 pay more for registration. See u next year and remember some of us just point things out to try and help the show run even better for next year...latez
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cherry 64

WHATS UP TRAFFIC JUST STOPPED BY TO SAY :wave:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 19 2008, 12:06 AM~12197991
> *WHATS UP TRAFFIC JUST STOPPED BY TO SAY :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP TRINO :0 ! :cheesy: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pauls 1967

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW FUCK I DIDNT CARE IF WE DIDNT GET ANY TROPHIES SHIT IT WAS NICE AT THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## JROCK

> IT WAS A GOOD SHOW FUCK I DIDNT CARE IF WE DIDN'T GET ANY TROPHIES SHIT IT WAS NICE AT THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR
> 
> :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:
> 
> :biggrin: GLAD {CLASSIC STYLE} HAD A GOOD TIME! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ON WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT! :yes:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

{IMPORTANT HEADS UP FOR OUR RECENT & FUTURE ATTENDIES OF THE TRAFFIC SHOW}

WHILE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB PLANS A SPECIAL PICNIC FOR ALL THE RESPECTED RIDERS OUT THERE FOR 2009! :thumbsup: I WANT TO GIVE EARLY HEADS UP TO ADVISE TO KEEP YOUR CALENDERS CLEAR FOR NEXT NOVEMBER OF 2009! FOR THE NEXT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW {TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 4th ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW}! THE OFFICIAL ATTENDIES LIST WILL BE ACTIVATED BY ME AFTER NEW YEARS DAY! AND FOLLOWED LATER DURING THE YEAR PERIOD FURTHER OFFICAL INFORMATION TO HAVE THE PEOPLES BEST COME OUT SHINE AGAIN! STAY TUNED! 

HERE'S PICS OF THE 2008 SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE EVEN BETTER 2009 SHOW! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:  uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=413829&st=1220
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440966
[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body!

> {IMPORTANT HEADS UP FOR OUR RECENT & FUTURE ATTENDIES OF THE TRAFFIC SHOW}
> 
> WHILE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB PLANS A SPECIAL PICNIC FOR ALL THE RESPECTED RIDERS OUT THERE FOR 2009! :thumbsup: I WANT TO GIVE EARLY HEADS UP TO ADVISE TO KEEP YOUR CALENDERS CLEAR FOR NEXT NOVEMBER OF 2009! FOR THE NEXT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW {TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 4th ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW}! THE OFFICIAL ATTENDIES LIST WILL BE ACTIVATED BY ME AFTER NEW YEARS DAY! AND FOLLOWED LATER DURING THE YEAR PERIOD FURTHER OFFICAL INFORMATION TO HAVE THE PEOPLES BEST COME OUT SHINE AGAIN! STAY TUNED!
> 
> HERE'S PICS OF THE 2008 SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE EVEN BETTER 2009 SHOW! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:  uffin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=413829&st=1220
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440966


[/quote]
 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 18 2008, 05:34 PM~12195130
> *:wave: LO LOWS! :wave:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK

BUMP 2 THA TOP!  ANY CLUBS INVITING THERE OUT STATE CHAPTERS FOR THE 2009 SHOW?! LET IT BE KNOWN! :0 :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 19 2008, 09:52 AM~12200392
> *   IT WAS A GOOD SHOW FUCK I DIDNT CARE IF WE DIDNT GET ANY TROPHIES SHIT IT WAS NICE AT THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR
> *


 :yes: DAMM YOU GOT DAT RITE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 20 2008, 09:31 PM~12215632
> *:yes: DAMM YOU GOT DAT RITE!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 20 2008, 10:01 PM~12216818
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


OK James you have had time to go through your pictures it is time for you to start sharing.... NOW....


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Nov 12 2008, 01:26 AM~12133152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can tell that mural was done by "WIRO", all the faces are the same. been that way since back in the day...look like dudes to me


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 11 2008, 08:58 AM~12123533
> *now how u like my pic;;;;;;;;;;BIG  AL  SAID IT;;;;;;;;;
> *


just pointing at anything and shooting. pic of a jacket by fredillac, i would like to see the whole caddy. pic of a girl's ass, WE ALL would like to see it in focus. c'mon man!!! mr photographer? :uh:i know you can do better


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise

old school


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i gotta hand it to freddilac, that is one of the baddest cadillacs ive seen. good craftsmanship!!!


----------



## jojo67

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JROCK




----------



## JROCK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:

:tongue: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! TASTY! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 21 2008, 02:48 AM~12218738
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> :tongue: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! TASTY! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 20 2008, 10:23 PM~12217662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Trino's 64 is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Nov 21 2008, 02:46 PM~12222936
> *Trino's 64 is bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 20 2008, 10:12 PM~12217567
> *can tell that mural was done by "WIRO", all the faces are the same. been that way since back in the day...look like dudes to me
> *


thats because that mural was done over 10 years ago by wiro


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Nov 13 2008, 09:15 PM~12150840
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank">
> <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn i wish i could have went to this show,cleveland sucks


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 21 2008, 02:48 AM~12218738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> :tongue: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! TASTY! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C.

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Nov 10 2008, 09:09 AM~12111745
> *Great show TRAFFIC C.C. you guys know how to put it down :thumbsup: PRIDE C.C. had a good time  Thanks.
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID BIG UP'S ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VaEL2qcqQ&feature=related


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: 

:0 

:biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sdl5Y2TB9s&feature=related


----------



## jojo67

WAT UP JROCK, CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT SHOW HOMIE. UPLAND SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Dec 27 2008, 02:48 AM~12535670
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VaEL2qcqQ&feature=related
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 27 2008, 03:52 AM~12535681
> *WAT UP JROCK, CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT SHOW HOMIE.  UPLAND SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK BRO!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jojo67

HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 31 2008, 10:02 PM~12574227
> *HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U 2 JOJO AND ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE! HAPPY NEW YEAR! :thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin: uffin: 

OH AND C U GUY'S EARLY N THE MORNING :420: 4 THE BIG MAJESTIC NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC! :0   :cheesy: :yes: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jrrl

Impressions Car Club Central Coast & Bakersfield will support you event we got your back


----------



## mrboscodelagente




----------



## mrboscodelagente




----------



## mrboscodelagente




----------



## mrboscodelagente

here it is again....our 17th annual car show, 200+ entries every year, come on down and visit. see ya here TRAFFIC CC.


----------



## Duce'sWild

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## johnnyc626

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NOT GOING TO MISS THIS ONE FO SHO!!!!! :biggrin: A BIG WHAT'S UP TO TRAFFIC !! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 26 2009, 07:01 PM~14310633
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NOT GOING TO MISS THIS ONE FO SHO!!!!! :biggrin: A BIG WHAT'S UP TO TRAFFIC !!  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## impalajoe69

Do you guys know whos car this is?


----------

